# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Make Something Horrible 2015 (concours Canard PC)

## Poussin Joyeux

J'ai découvert ça tout à l'heure en lisant CPC alors je crée un topic sur le sujet pour rassembler nos discussions (si besoin!).

Tout le détail du concours est là:
http://itch.io/jam/make-something-horrible-2015

Le but est de surprendre cette année, ça laisse du choix!

Lien vers l'ancien concours (si ça peut donner des idées): http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...thing-Horrible




*La liste des jeux en compétitions*

Voici la liste de tous les jeux en compétition (grand merci à *ShinSH* pour cette compilation!)

PC Download - Souris:
- *Gunslinger* par schouffy - http://schouffy.itch.io/gunslinger
- *Guy Rougue Manager* par rduburo - http://rduburo.itch.io/guy-rougue-championship-manager
- *The Color Game* par mioux - http://mioux.itch.io/the-color-game
- *Heavy Spacy* par Ornithorix - http://ornithorix.itch.io/heavy-spacy

PC Download - Clavier:
- *Headball* par ubuu - http://uubu.itch.io/headball
- *Shuffly* par lonewolf - http://lonewolf.itch.io/shuffly
- *BX Tuning* par BourrinDesBois - http://bourrindesbois.itch.io/bx-the...bois-lavalette
- *Koshmar* par Samzedev - http://samzedev.itch.io/koshmar
- *Inferieur a 8* par seleire - http://seleire.itch.io/inferieur-8
- *Hyper Vector Shooter* par stele - http://stele.itch.io/hyper-vector-shooter
- *Frost Space* par taronyu26 - http://taronyu26.itch.io/frost-space
- *The Kassocial Network* par pokix - http://pokix.itch.io/the-kassocial-network
- *Grand Theft Clodo* par Malimoul - http://malimoul.itch.io/grand-theft-clodo
- *Minimalist JRPG* par zerger - http://zerger.itch.io/minimalist-jrpg
- *Geneva* - http://geneva.itch.io/geneva
- *Diblo 3* par Poulet - http://le-poulet.itch.io/diblo3
- *ZeFight4Win* par Eskivor - http://eskivor.itch.io/zefight4win
- *Lorie and the Blind Quest* par Dvyk Kiep- http://dvyk-kiep.itch.io/lorie-and-the-blind-quest
- *Tricot Deluxe Tycoon* par Klmp200 - http://klmp200.itch.io/tricot-delux-xl-tycoon
- *A man whose life is hard* par Kijewoku - http://kijewoku.itch.io/a-man-whose-life-is-hard
- *Course Hospicee* par Davidoufou - http://davidoufou.itch.io/course-hospice
- *Wildcard* par Jean-Pol - http://jean-pol.itch.io/wildcard
- *Heavy Pac* par Ornithorix - http://ornithorix.itch.io/heavy
- *A dead world's dream* par Joqlepecheur - http://joqlepecheur.itch.io/a-dead-worlds-dream
- *MSH Project* par bad0S - http://bad0s.itch.io/msh-project
- *Lea Passion Decharge* par Volatile-Dove - http://volatile-dove.itch.io/lea-passion-decharge

PC Download - Manette:
- *2017* par manumanu - http://manumanu.itch.io/2017
- *Cow of Duty* par GroinCanard - http://groincanard.itch.io/cow-of-duty
- *Kayakosaurus* par callmemonamiral - http://callmemonamiral.itch.io/kayakosaurus
- *Super Pole Dancer* par Grhyll - http://grhyll.itch.io/super-pole-dance-fighter-2015

Web - Souris/Clavier :
- *Conges Sympathiques* par Louck - http://louck.itch.io/congs-sympathiques (aussi dispo sur windows)
- *Sokobite* par ShinSH - http://shinsh.itch.io/sokobite
- *The Loading Game* par Mephisto - http://mephisto.itch.io/the-loading-game
- *Space Biture* par Mephisto - http://mephisto.itch.io/space-biture
- *Canard DTC* par kouick - http://kouick.itch.io/canard-dtc
- *Blindness and poledance* par wurther - http://wuthrer.itch.io/blindness-and-poledance
- *Kitty Frogger* par altay - http://altay.itch.io/kitty-frogger
- *Shinobi vs Zombies* par bob dupneu - http://bob-dupneu.itch.io/shinobi-vs-zombies
- *1946* par Sylvine - http://sylvine.itch.io/1946
- *Life of Larve* par J.Huvet - http://inform.itch.io/life-of-larve
- *Feel My Unicorn* par "idaeldev" (ils sont 3)- http://idaeldev.itch.io/feel-my-unicorn



*Les résultats*  :;): 




> Gagnants :
> Médaille de bois (1er) : Lorie and the blind quest par Dvyk Kiep
> Médaille de beurre (2e) : Super Pole Dance Fighter 2015 par Ghryll
> Médaille de terre (3e) : Headball par Uubu
> 
> Dauphins:
> Meilleur jeu avec des dinosaures et des kayaks : Kayakosaurus par Callmemonamiral
> Incertain regard : The Kassocial Network par pokix
> Prix Tale of Tales : Wildcard par Paul Maurer, Balkanye West & Kov Simon
> ...

----------


## King Kadelfek

J'ai toujours eu du talent pour faire des jeux horribles, mais je ne pense pas tenter ma chance cette année.  ::P: 





  

_Oui, c'est du talent, tu l'as ou tu l'as pas._

Bonne chance aux participants de cette année ! :D

----------


## Louck

Plein d'idées mais pas aussi idiot.
Je cherche encore  :tired: .

----------


## Roscopolo

Ah ! Enfin un concours qui acceptera mon Gyneco Simulator VR.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour ma part, je vais en profiter pour faire un premier petit jeu sur Unity. Si j'arrive à le finir, je serais déjà surpris moi-même alors ce sera gagné  :;): 

Reste qu'à trouver l'idée entre "du bizarre, du stupide, du drôle, tout ce qui vous passe par la tête."

En tout cas, c'est sympa *itch.io* comme site!

----------


## Ornithorix

J'ai posté 2 trucs qui trainaient sur mon ordi que j'avais fait il y a quelques mois, mais j'arrive pas a voir si ils sont bien submit pour le "make something horrible". Vous pouvez me dire sir heavy pac et heavy spacy sont bien montrés?

EDIT: Ok on dirait qu'ils ont été bien submit  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Genial !!!

Je me tatais justement a me remettre sur RPG Maker, une raison de plus pour bosser sur mon "Minimalist RPG"  ::lol::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Moi j'ai encore du mal à me fixer sur un thème... 
Pour l'instant je m'amuse surtout à tenter des petites choses avec Unity (très facile le pathfinding!) avec une idée en tête mais chaque jour suivant, j'ai une autre idée de gameplay qui arrive... Ce sera un mix de tout au final!

----------


## Nattefrost

Je flag ce sujet, je réfléchis à une idée naze  ::): .

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Où est-ce qu'on peut retrouver les participations passés (je me rappelle de monique passion hôtesse de caisse…) ?

----------


## Truc

Tu peux fouiller le topic consacré à l'édition précédente : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/68...thing-Horrible

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Super ce lien! Je l'avais loupé à l'époque. Je l'ai rajouté en en-tête du topic.

----------


## Littlemana

J'en ai chier , mais je suis pas peut fière d'avoir réussie à finir Course Hospicee .
GG les gars , je me suis bien marré (surtout avec le ptit vieux ).



Spoiler Alert!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Bravo ! Je vois qu'il y a déjà plusieurs jeux de postés. Ça met la pression vu où j'en suis actuellement dans mon dev ! 
Je les essaierai tous ce week-end vis jeux tiens, pour tester la concurrence !  ::):

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

J'en ai essayé quelques uns : A dead world's dream, Heavy Spacy et Heavypac.
Les deux derniers sont nuls et pas drôles ; on dirait juste des projets de tutoriaux unity et que le mec a ressorti ces vieux "projets" pour les mettre sur la page. Ils sentent bons le hors-sujet.
A dead world's dream m'a évoqué un peu la même chose mais j'y ai pas passé plus de 5 minutes, si ça se trouve ça change après.

----------


## le_poulet

Ah je vais pouvoir reposter le projet de 2012 qui était passé à la trappe.

----------


## stadja

Bonjour à vous les gens,
voila, j'ai commencé mon projet pour ce horrible bundle.

J'ai eu l'idée de faire le "*Ultra Collin Maillart Simulator 2015*"

C'est donc un simulateur de collin maillart.

C'est très dur et pas très intéressant, 
mais j'ai fait un petit formulaire pour pouvoir jouer avec les différentes valeurs.
http://prototype.stadja.net/collin/

Donc ça se joue aux flèches, vous êtes le vert et il faut toucher les rouges (collin maillart quoi).

Voila, maintenant je suis en train de réfléchir aux améliorations (on s'entend):
- c'est un collin maillart, est-ce que le joueur ne devrait en plus ne pas voir les autres joueurs... mais peut être il faudrait que j'arrive à ajouter des indications pour la ou sont les autres joueurs ?
- est-ce que j'ajouterai pas des arbres pour compliquer le tout ?

En gros, le moteur de collin maillart est fait, maintenant il faut le transformer en simulateur...
donc, je me disais si je fais un plateau de 5x5 avec 3 autres joueurs (plus facile de les attraper) et qu'on enlève la vision. Et que je trouve un moyen graphique malin pour afficher d'ou vient le bruit...

vous en pensez quoi ?

P.S: je viens d'avoir une idée génial mais compliquée... du positional sound... hmmmm à réfléchir: http://webaudioapi.com/samples/spatialized/
P.P.S: OH OUI... si j'ai le temps de potasser ça: https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/...ization_basics ça pourrait se jouer aux écouteurs (sur un petit plateau avec peu de joueurs je suis sûr que c'est faisable!)

----------


## Zerger

A la place des arbres, je poserai des rateaux au sol  ::trollface::

----------


## Gafda

> Ah ! Enfin un concours qui acceptera mon Gyneco Simulator VR.


Classe ! 


Pour ma part, je suis parti sur un jeu à base de tacos, canards et toilettes, cela devrait être bien naze  ::ninja::

----------


## Louck

Soon, dans ton slip.

----------


## Zerger

Vous me mettez la pression la! J'avais plein d'idees sympa au debut, puis j'ai du tout revoir a la baisse et je suis en panne d'inspiration du coup  :Emo:

----------


## raaaahman

Bon avec vos bêtises je me suis mis à Game Maker Studio, pour l'instant j'ai réussi à faire des mouettes qui fientent aléatoirement. Ce n'est qu'un exercice mais si je continue il se pourrait que j'ai un truc bien nul avant la fin du temps imparti!  ::ninja:: 

Chouette teasing pour congés sympathiques au fait, avec un peu de chance ça ne sera pas assez nul et on pourra gagner.  ::P:

----------


## Louck

Aucune idée s'il sera "nul" ou non. Mais MSH est un bon prétexte pour faire ce genre de jeu  ::P: .

----------


## Grhyll

Yay je vais m'y essayer aussi :D Même si un mois ça risque de faire court...

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Mdr c'est jodorowsky ton avatar ? Lors d'une interview sur Dune ? GG.

----------


## Gafda

> Chouette teasing pour congés sympathiques au fait, avec un peu de chance ça ne sera pas assez nul et on pourra gagner.


ça serait con ça, perdre parce que ce n'est pas assez nul  :^_^:

----------


## klmp200

Avec les musiques sublimes de ma création (en cours de développement) je pense que j'ai toutes mes chances  ::P: 
Aller, encore 1 mode de jeu à coder et je le publie, préparez vous pour mon "Tricot Delux XL Tycoon"

----------


## Grhyll

> Mdr c'est jodorowsky ton avatar ? Lors d'une interview sur Dune ? GG.


 Waou, là je dois avouer que je suis impressionné ^^' (Désolé, c'est hors sujet, c'est juste que j'avais pris la capture d'écran au bon moment en regardant l'interview, et quand j'ai dû choisir un avatar pour le forum j'ai trouvé que ça sur mon ordi qui puisse ressembler à un avatar, et... voilà v_v )

Sinon ça donne grave envie, "Tricot Delux XL Tycoon" :D

----------


## klmp200

> Sinon ça donne grave envie, "Tricot Delux XL Tycoon" :D


Attention, mon jeu peut ne pas être comme tu le penses...  :;):

----------


## Gafda

> Attention, mon jeu peut ne pas être comme tu le penses...


Un jeu porno avec des mamies ?  :Bave:

----------


## klmp200

> Un jeu porno avec des mamies ?


Tu devrais faire breveter ton idée xD

----------


## Zerger

Sous forme de dating sim avec des dialogues qui bouclent en fonction des pertes de mémoire et une barre de couche qui se remplie pour limiter le nombre d'actions par jour.

Bordel, je devrais plus me concentrer sur mon propre jeu  ::(:

----------


## klmp200

Bon, aller, un petit indice. Have fun  :;):

----------


## Zerger

Après avoir galérer pendant des soirées sur des scripts en Ruby que j'ai découvert sur le tas, j'ai enfin réussi à modifier le systeme de combat de RPG Maker  ::lol:: 
Putain, j'ai l'impression d'avoir battu le boss final du jeu  ::P: 
Maintenant j'attaque le boss secret bonus: le crafting !


Bref, ca avance (petit à petit  ::ninja:: )

----------


## klmp200

Plutôt prometteur, j'ai hâte de mettre la souris dessus  :;):

----------


## Gafda

> Sous forme de dating sim avec des dialogues qui bouclent en fonction des pertes de mémoire et une barre de couche qui se remplie pour limiter le nombre d'actions par jour.
> 
> Bordel, je devrais plus me concentrer sur mon propre jeu


Avec un bonus de charisme si tu abordes Question pour un Champion ou des Chiffres et des Lettres. 

Mais attention, malus si tu parles d'hôpital ou de maison de retraite.

Il y a moyen de faire un jeu là  ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

Je bosse sur un truc et j'ai juste honte de faire peter les screens.

Je le terminerai bientot.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouah l'autre dans un concours comme ça on peut pas avoir honte, moi je bosse sur BX turbo : The rogue like, un jeu de course/rogue like vu de dessus en pixel art (comprendre moche), permadeath et ou les pistes sont générées aléatoirement. Ou quand une idée de merde aboutie à un jeu de chie!

----------


## ShinSH

Pour faire simple: Je fais un jeu ou il faut assembler des bites et les pousser dans des chattes.

C'est duuuuuuuuuuur a assumer.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Ça intéresserait du monde un jeu de baston ?

----------


## Louck

> Pour faire simple: Je fais un jeu ou il faut assembler des bites et les pousser dans des chattes.
> 
> C'est duuuuuuuuuuur a assumer.


Va voir la péripatéticienne, elle t'aidera je pense.

----------


## ShinSH

Monsieur Louck.  :tired:

----------


## raaaahman

> Pour faire simple: Je fais un jeu ou il faut assembler des bites et les pousser dans des chattes.
> 
> C'est duuuuuuuuuuur a assumer.


Si ça peut t'aider, dis-toi que Dieu l'a imaginé avant toi...  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ça intéresserait du monde un jeu de baston ?
> 
> http://tof.canardpc.com/preview2/e3c...487ce1cbca.jpg


Oh putain oui, fait le! Tout de suite!

----------


## Zerger

Bon j'avance plutot bien mais je me rend compte que mon jeu risque de partir dans tous les sens.
Faut que je tranche entre un jeu marrant ou penible pour le joueur  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Moi je fais un jeu avec des balles... (faut bien que ça reste un peu mystérieux pour l'instant  :;): )
Ca va être chaud d'être prêt avant le 15 mai mais faut bien tenter!

----------


## ShinSH

> Bon j'avance plutot bien mais je me rend compte que mon jeu risque de partir dans tous les sens.
> Faut que je tranche entre un jeu marrant ou penible pour le joueur


Sinon tu peux utiliser leurs citations connues comme super coups. Au lieu de faire un hadoken ca fait partir une bulle casse toi pov con. :3

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Bon j'avance plutot bien mais je me rend compte que mon jeu risque de partir dans tous les sens.
> Faut que je tranche entre un jeu marrant ou penible pour le joueur


Crois-en mon expérience, un jeu pénible est vachement plus simple à réaliser qu'un jeu marrant!

----------


## MonkeyManus

Aaah Bourrin mon amour mes yeux sont humides, j'y passerai mes nuits pour que tu sois heureux.




> Sinon tu peux utiliser leurs citations connues comme super coups. Au lieu de faire un hadoken ca fait partir une bulle casse toi pov con. :3


Un pote fait des imitations lamentables dès qu'il a un coup dans le nez, je vais essayer de le mettre sur le coup.

Les gars, appel à contribution : j'ai le casting trié par ordre de priorité, mais je n'ai une idée de coup spécial que pour quelques uns. Toute idée débile et suffisamment grand public est bonne à prendre. Le casting donc, entre modernes et vieilles gloires :

Hollande - Spécial : scooter ou fiente de pigeon ?
Sarkozy - Spécial : Karcher ?
DSK - Spécial : intervention de Dodo ?
Le Pen M.
Valls
Bayrou - Spécial : évanouissement ?
Royal
Mélenchon
Morano - Spécial : jet de burkas ?
Juppé
Aubry
Villepin
Le Pen JM.
Fillon
Montebourg - Spécial : coup de miroir ? Transfo en écolier ?
Chirac - Spécial : pommes, têtes de veau, sumo, bruit et odeur, comment choisir ?
Giscard - Spécial : avion renifleur ou diamants ?
Duflot
Laguiller
Hue
Besancenot

----------


## Grhyll

Wow et tu vas vraiment faire tout ça ? '_' Perso quand je fais un jeu, je trouve toujours que le proto c'est du méga fun à faire, et que ce qui est beaucoup plus dur et chiant, c'est d'apporter la diversité et le polish... Une fois que je me suis éclaté à faire un truc qui fonctionnait bien, rajouter 3 ennemis et 2 décors, ça me décourage ^^

----------


## schouffy

> Wow et tu vas vraiment faire tout ça ? '_' Perso quand je fais un jeu, je trouve toujours que le proto c'est du méga fun à faire, et que ce qui est beaucoup plus dur et chiant, c'est d'apporter la diversité et le polish... Une fois que je me suis éclaté à faire un truc qui fonctionnait bien, rajouter 3 ennemis et 2 décors, ça me décourage ^^


Exactement  ::o:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Giscard : Son célébre "au revoir" évidemment!

Par contre je pense aussi que tu devrait en mettre un poil moins.

----------


## burgzaza

Ton jeu de baston vend vraiment du rêve là :D

----------


## MonkeyManus

Clairement c'est ambitieux, je ne ferai jamais toute la liste pour dans un mois. Mais pour lever un peu le rideau, le corps sera quasiment le même à chaque fois, seule la tête change. Il faut donc "simplement" ajouter le spécial et le son. Pour le son je me ferais aider, ça libère de la charge de travail. Et pour les différents coups spéciaux, on verra ce que j'ai le temps de faire. Ce qui aide c'est qu'on ne vise pas un truc parfaitement poli, c'est même l'inverse : ça sera plus drôle si c'est crado.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Clairement, le plus difficile c'est de programmer une IA.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Ah oui j'ai oublié de préciser : je pars sur un jeu jouable à 2... voire peut-être à 4. Mais du coup pour l'instant pas d'IA, il faudra 2 pads et une relation suffisamment poussée pour avoir un ami sur son canapé.

----------


## Iwakurasan

> Bayrou - Spécial : évanouissement ?

----------


## ShinSH

> Aaah Bourrin mon amour mes yeux sont humides, j'y passerai mes nuits pour que tu sois heureux.
> 
> 
> Un pote fait des imitations lamentables dès qu'il a un coup dans le nez, je vais essayer de le mettre sur le coup.
> 
> Les gars, appel à contribution : j'ai le casting trié par ordre de priorité, mais je n'ai une idée de coup spécial que pour quelques uns. Toute idée débile et suffisamment grand public est bonne à prendre. Le casting donc, entre modernes et vieilles gloires :
> 
> Hollande - Spécial : scooter ou fiente de pigeon ? *Transformation en flamby qui envahit l'ecran*
> Sarkozy - Spécial : Karcher ? *T'as le choix: Mamie Zinzin sort de nulle part pour jeter des pieces, attaque de Kadhafi, casse toi pov con, attaque des medias, gain de hauteur avec les talonettes extensibles...*
> ...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Montebourg : Spécial attaque robot moulinex + évidemment la marinière.

Royal : Attaque MIA : Une Mia électrique tente d'écraser ton adversaire, si elle tombe pas à court de batterie.

----------


## Zerger

Me reste plus ou moins l'équilibrage à faire... et plus j'avance, moins je suis convaincu parce que j'ai fait lol

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est le principe d'un jeu de merde et c'est même à ça qu'on les reconnait!

----------


## MonkeyManus

Mais oui la gifle de Bayrou, merci Iwakurasan je garde ! Et merci ShinSH et Bourrin, pareil, je note.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Je suis inquiet quand même, prend garde au porportion, sur ton screen on voit un françois hollande maigre et un nicolas zarkosy de taille normal, je suis pas un intégriste mais ça fait tache.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Ah mais c'est prévu (même si sur le screen j'avais déjà grossi Hollande tu as raison ça n'est pas suffisant). J'ai listé la taille des politiques, on peut les classer en trois catégories : 160, 170 et 180 cm, auxquelles on peut ajouter deux options : surpoids et gènes XX. Attention, amazing facts particulièrement amazing :

- Il n'y a que des femmes dans la catégorie 160, sauf... Nicolas Sarkozy ; je ne fais le modèle que pour lui mais c'est obligatoire, c'est un VIP.
- Il n'y a qu'une femme dans la catégorie 170, Marine Lepen ; là encore le modèle ne serait que pour elle, mais ça paraît plus que nécessaire.
- Il n'y a quasiment que des types de droite au dessus de 180 : Villepin, Juppé, Giscard, Chirac ; il n'y a que Montebourg pour la gauche.

A priori dans un premier temps je ne vais faire que des mecs. Donc gros regret mais pas de Morano pour la v1...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Momo  ::'(:

----------


## Gafda

Un duel Joly /vs/ Laguiller  :Bave:

----------


## ShinSH

J'avance sur mon petit jeu de puzzle, et je me tate sur la longueur a adopter.

Je m'orientais vers 30 niveaux, mais je vais peut etre faire monter le nombre... Le probleme c'est que les puzzles d'apprentissage des mecaniques sont plutot simples et rapides a faire, alors que ceux qui sont un poil plus corses peuvent tenir 10 a 15 minutes. Je pense que je vais avoir beaucoup de playtests a organiser. ><

----------


## Louck

On fait un jeu de merde hein, pas besoin d'autant de contenu.

----------


## Zerger

Ah si si! Un jeu de merde se doit d'etre bordelique  ::P: 

Bon, en ce moment, c'est plutot "j'avance et je recule". Je passe mon temps de revenir sur ce que j'ai fait pour l'ameliorer.

----------


## ShinSH

Oui enfin le graph est horrible, l'idee est stupide, je veux rattraper ca en faisant un bon jeu qui soit quand meme agreable, qui recompense le joueur qui y passe un peu de temps.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Oui mais 30 niveaux c'est bien, 80% des testeurs vont le lancer 30 secondes à 1 minute.

----------


## Gafda

> Oui mais 30 niveaux c'est bien, 80% des testeurs vont le lancer 30 secondes à 1 minute.


Cet homme dit vrai.

----------


## Zerger

Le but, c'est de faire un jeu, pas une demo  ::P:

----------


## MonkeyManus

C'est clair, 80 niveaux sinon rien.

----------


## Gafda

> C'est clair, 80 niveaux sinon rien.


Ou alors, 10 niveau et 15 DLC  ::trollface::

----------


## t0rtue

Rhaa non je viens de découvrir ce concours et j'avais pas besoin d'une raison de plus pour procrastiner !
Bon bah je vais m'y mettre tout de suite au lieu de bosser :D

----------


## Uubu



----------


## Gafda

> https://40.media.tumblr.com/93cabc52...4dbo1_1280.png


C'est DSK ?

----------


## Uubu

Non c'est JMLP. :'P

----------


## MonkeyManus

Super style, très cool !




> Un duel Joly /vs/ Laguiller


Merci j'avais oublié Joly... Ce qui m'a fait penser à un autre gros oubli : Boutin !

Où l'on voit que Hollande mince et Sarkozy grand, on n'y croit pas :

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est beau y'a pas de finish him

----------


## Gafda

> Merci j'avais oublié Joly... Ce qui m'a fait penser à un autre gros oubli : Boutin !



Alors là je vote pour ! 

Monsieur, vous êtes un génie.  ::love::

----------


## Grhyll

Eh bien pour ma part j'avance bien, voilà un premier petit screenshot de Jesabel's Super Pole Dance Fighter Simulator 2015!

Jesabel.jpg

----------


## Zerger

C'est dur de faire un jeu...et surtout de ne pas se decourager  :Emo:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est pour ça que ce genre de concours est idéal, ton petit jeu peut être tout moche et tout buggé c'est même un peu le principe. Le problème est toujours le même, c'est de ne pas être trop gourmant. Faire un jeu en 2 mois même merdique c'est chaud.

---------- Post added at 10h15 ---------- Previous post was at 10h14 ----------




> Eh bien pour ma part j'avance bien, voilà un premier petit screenshot de Jesabel's Super Pole Dance Fighter Simulator 2015!
> 
> Jesabel.jpg
> [url]http://www.hostingpics.net/viewer.php?id=711731Jesabel.jpg]http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/711731Jesabel.jpg


Graphiquement ça a l'air sympa mais j'ai aucune idée de ce à quoi ça va ressembler! ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Yes je trouve que la contrainte de temps + l'ambition de faire un truc "horrible" aide à ne pas se démotiver ^^ Vu que de toute façon dans 3 semaines c'est fini, autant s'y mettre à fond d'ici là  ::): 

Sinon je me demandais, soudain... Etant donné que je n'ai absolument aucun talent en matière de graphisme, pour mon jeu j'utilise des photos chopées sur internet (ou prises moi-même), avec des tas de filtres dessus pour les rendre méconnaissables. Alors a priori j'essaie de ne prendre que des photos qui viennent de sites de wallpapers ou de bibliothèques de png gratuits, mais j'espère que ça va pas à l'encontre d'un règlement ou quelque chose du style... Si je dois dessiner les trucs sous Paint, c'est certain que la "qualité" (ce qui reste quand même un bien grand mot ^^) va descendre d'un cran !

----------


## Zerger

Si ca vient de bases de donnees gratuites, pas de raison que ca pose souci a priori

----------


## MonkeyManus

Question très vaste avec plein de cas particuliers selon le domaine d'activité, et c'est parfois assez flou. Normalement tu devrais utiliser des photos dont tu as les droits, mais vu que tu ne feras pas commerce de ton Œuvre...

----------


## Zerger

Allez hop, moi aussi je lache mon teasing  ::lol::

----------


## Uubu

::):

----------


## Grhyll

C'est crispant, ce gif XD On a envie qu'il le mette, son punaise de panier ! (Mais c'est joli !)

Quant au minimalist RPG, le seul truc qu'on puisse dire avec le visuel, c'est qu'il a l'air de bien porter son nom :D

Pour la question des droits, le souci d'internet, c'est que certains trucs peuvent avoir l'air "gratuits" ou "libres de droit" (je suis pas vraiment versé dans la legislation), mais ne finalement pas tant l'être que ça, simplement quelqu'un a récupéré un truc avec des droits pour le mettre sur son site de téléchargement gratuit... Bref effectivement, j'ai pas l'intention de faire du pognon avec JSPDFS2015, donc ça gênera sans doute pas grand monde !

----------


## Zerger

Lol pareil, tres frustrant ce .gif  ::): 

Y'a quand meme un abonnement a gagner, on risque de te reclamer des magazines... fait gaffe !

----------


## Grhyll

Arf oui c'est vrai ^^' Bon je mettrai un disclaimer au début du jeu :P

----------


## stadja

Suite de mon dev de Ultra Collin Maillart Simulator 2015:
http://prototype.stadja.net/collin/

ça se joue aux écouteurs (n'inversez pas la droite et la gauche sinon ça va être vraiment compliqué) et les yeux fermés c'est mieux... bon faut les ouvrir des temps en temps car pour le moment y'a pas d'indication pour dire si on a attrapé le mec ou pas.

Le but c'est d'attraper le jaune... et un son directionnel indique sa direction générale. N'oubliez pas qu'au final il n'y aura certainement rien à l'écran, le but étant de faire un collin maillart  ::): 
Quand le son est dans l'oreille gauche, faut aller à gauche, quand le son est dans la droite, faut aller à droite, sinon faut avancer tout droit...

le personnage se dirige un peu comme une voiture pour que ça soit plus simple de joueur les yeux fermés.

Moi j'arrive à attraper le jaune même sur des grilles de 100x100 donc c'est que ça marche avec moi... est-ce que ça marche avec vous ?

Si quelqu'un pouvait tester et me dire si ça marche pour lui, c'est cool.

----
p.s: ça peut faire un moteur de collin maillart, ou bien un chercheur d'espion. On sait que l'espion a un mouchard sur lui et on a un casque radard dans les oreilles... si tous les gens sont de la même couleurs et qu'il faut detecter l'espion, sans se tromper... ça peut etre rigolo aussi non ?

----------


## poneyroux

> Suite de mon dev de Ultra Collin Maillart Simulator 2015:
> http://prototype.stadja.net/collin/
> 
> ça se joue aux écouteurs (n'inversez pas la droite et la gauche sinon ça va être vraiment compliqué) et les yeux fermés c'est mieux... bon faut les ouvrir des temps en temps car pour le moment y'a pas d'indication pour dire si on a attrapé le mec ou pas.
> 
> Le but c'est d'attraper le jaune... et un son directionnel indique sa direction générale. N'oubliez pas qu'au final il n'y aura certainement rien à l'écran, le but étant de faire un collin maillart 
> Quand le son est dans l'oreille gauche, faut aller à gauche, quand le son est dans la droite, faut aller à droite, sinon faut avancer tout droit...
> 
> le personnage se dirige un peu comme une voiture pour que ça soit plus simple de joueur les yeux fermés.
> ...


Je sais pas si j'suis trop con pour comprendre le déplacement comme ça, mais la seule façon que j'ai eu de choper le jaune et de lui faire sa fête a été d'appuyer sur toutes les flèches une fois que le son était bien fort, le soucis étant que je m'étais déjà visualisé la grille et qu'il m'était impossible de visualiser une vision 3D comme pour une bagnole. 
Mais je suis peut-être d'une intelligence inférieure, va savoir.

----------


## stadja

L'idée, c'est que quand tu cliques sur gauche ou droite, ton perso se tourne.
Quand tu cliques sur la fleche haut, il va tout droit selon la direction dans lequel il est tourné.

En fait, si je fais pas ça, le déplacement dans l'espace les yeux fermés devient trop compliqué.

En gros, faut imaginer que si tu entends un son sur ta gauche, tu tournes sur ta gauche, puis tu avances tout droit... et non pas tu avances en crabe sur la gauche... tu vois le truc ?

(et je crois que y'a pas d'histoire de plan en 3d ici, tout est en 2d: abscisses, ordonnées)

----------


## poneyroux

> L'idée, c'est que quand tu cliques sur gauche ou droite, ton perso se tourne.
> Quand tu cliques sur la fleche haut, il va tout droit selon la direction dans lequel il est tourné.
> 
> En fait, si je fais pas ça, le déplacement dans l'espace les yeux fermés devient trop compliqué.
> 
> En gros, faut imaginer que si tu entends un son sur ta gauche, tu tournes sur ta gauche, puis tu avances tout droit... et non pas tu avances en crabe sur la gauche... tu vois le truc ?
> 
> (et je crois que y'a pas d'histoire de plan en 3d ici, tout est en 2d: abscisses, ordonnées)


J'ai pigé le système mais mon cerveau veut pas l'intégrer. Dans ma tête, je visualise tout effectivement sur un plan 2D et du coup si je fais gauche, je vais à gauche, et ainsi de suite. Quand je parlais de 3D, c'était avec ta comparaison avec une voiture, c'était inapproprié ok mais j'avais pas de meilleur terme :D
Instinctivement, si le son est à gauche, j'appuie sur la flèche gauche. S'il est en bas, j'appuie sur la flèche droite. J'ai vraiment du mal à visualiser dans quelle direction pointe mon perso si jamais je le vois pas.

----------


## stadja

> J'ai pigé le système mais mon cerveau veut pas l'intégrer. Dans ma tête, je visualise tout effectivement sur un plan 2D et du coup si je fais gauche, je vais à gauche, et ainsi de suite. Quand je parlais de 3D, c'était avec ta comparaison avec une voiture, c'était inapproprié ok mais j'avais pas de meilleur terme :D
> Instinctivement, si le son est à gauche, j'appuie sur la flèche gauche. S'il est en bas, j'appuie sur la flèche droite. J'ai vraiment du mal à visualiser dans quelle direction pointe mon perso si jamais je le vois pas.


Bon, bein peut etre que ça sera ça le côté Horrible de mon jeu  ::):  en plus d'être une idée con je veux dire...
hmmmm.... en fait, je vois pas trop comment résoudre ce problème. Peut être que c'est juste pas un jeu pour tout le monde.... j'essaye avec plusieurs personnes ce soir et je vois si je suis la seule personne sur terre à y réussir  ::):

----------


## MonkeyManus

De mon côté ça a fonctionné pour le déplacement, mais j'ai été limité par un point assez gênant : soit mon casque ne spatialise pas assez (la distinction entre gauche et droite est très, très ténue), soit tu envoies un peu de son dans le mauvais côté du casque pour brouiller les pistes et ça a rendu le jeu trop dur pour moi.

----------


## Grhyll

Aucune difficulté pour ma part, je vais droit sur le bonhomme jaune (ou peu s'en faut, en tout cas je n'hésite jamais sur la touche où je dois appuyer) ! C'est plutôt agréable à jouer (genre assez satisfaisant d'entendre le volume qui monte petit à petit, et de l'entendre successivement à gauche puis à droite, et savoir qu'on va pas tarder à lui tomber dessus), mais niveau replay value c'est un peu limité par contre  ::):  J'ai aussi dû faire ma première partie les yeux ouverts pour comprendre le déplacement, même si au final, et c'est peut-être ça qui est un peu dommage dans l'histoire, le visuel n'a pour ainsi dire aucune importance, on peut très bien s'en sortir juste avec les sons, et du coup ça pourrait être une fourmi qui cherche une sucette sonore ou un afficheur numérique qui essaie de rejoindre un poulpe, le concept manque de corps ^^'

----------


## stadja

> le concept manque de corps ^^'


oui, ça c'est sûr, le but à la base c'était juste de faire un collin maillart, ce qui est pas le truc le plus fun du monde.

Mais je pense qu'on peut transformer ça assez facilement, dis moi ce que tu penses de l'idée:
Un genre de recherche d'espion (ouais, genre le multi d'assassin creed, oui j'ai peur de rien)

Donc j'affiche plein d'ennemi tous pareil, mais y'en a que 1 qui beep. Il faut toucher le bon. Si tu touches pas le bon, bein t'es mort.
Au début on commence sur des petites grilles avec pas beaucoup d'ennemis et plus on réussi, plus la grille augmente et le nombre d'ennemis aussi...
(genre la grille en 20x20 avec 40 ennemis ça devient vraiment serieux...)

bon, après , le but est pas de faire un jeu de ouf, juste un jeu pour l'horrible bundle hein...

---------- Post added at 17h56 ---------- Previous post was at 17h39 ----------




> ça a rendu le jeu trop dur pour moi.


C'est probable que la qualité des écouteurs soient en jeux... je vais devoir sortir mes vieux trucs pour tester...

----------


## poneyroux

Vas-y y a que moi qui suis pas spatialisé ?  :Emo:

----------


## stadja

> Vas-y y a que moi qui suis pas spatialisé ?


Faut croire... ma copine et deux autres de mes potes y arrivent  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Ca serait en effet plus enthousiasmant, l'histoire d'espions, je pense, mais ptête un peu moins "horrible" ^^' Aussi, à cause des déplacements un peu bizarres, ça marcherait moins bien je pense avec le visuel actif qu'avec les yeux fermés. Le mieux serait peut-être d'avoir une interface qui ne montre pas la grille, pour se concentrer uniquement sur les sons ?

----------


## Zerger

Ah moi pareil, jamais reussi a rattraper qqun, meme en regardant l'ecran  ::ninja::

----------


## ShinSH

Je continue d'avancer lentement sur mon jeu, surtout parce que j'ai du changer une des logiques de jeu, qui me permet de complexifier largement les puzzles. Le souci etant que cela rend la moitie des niveaux interminables. De retour au level design...

----------


## Louck

La joie du level design  ::lol:: .
Vive les jeux à contenu 

Notre projet avance doucement mais sûrement. Le contenu est presque terminé avant de passer aux bruitages sonores et à améliorer deux trois petites choses.

----------


## pokix

Le notre est pratiquement terminé !

Je ne le poste pas tout de suite, car on va certainement le peaufiner légèrement d'ici la fin du concours. Mais voici déjà une preview :  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Ah ben oui ça donne envie dis donc XD

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'ai rien compris!

----------


## war-p

Bon, j'ai l'honneur d'annoncer la participation au concours, je tease un peu : il y aura de la difficulté, des graphismes de qualité à base de paint et un gameplay au poil !  ::lol::

----------


## Zerger

Je me tate toujours entre juste faire un jeu bof ou faire un jeu bof volontairement penible à jouer. Parce que je déborde d'idées pour le coup  ::lol::  Mais ca collerait moins avec l'idée de base de mon jeu

----------


## Coin-coin le Canapin

Si ça peut t'aider, je te conseille de choisir.

----------


## Nattefrost

> Si ça peut t'aider, je te conseille de choisir.


+1. Il faut prendre le risque de la décision.

----------


## MonkeyManus

C'est peut-être un détail pour vous mais pour moi ça veut dire beaucoup :



Je me suis fait un peu mal mais ça commence à prendre forme. Par contre je flippe toujours beaucoup sur le feeling du combat en lui-même ; com'dhab les 10% qui font la qualité seront sûrement les plus compliqués...

Zerger, ton questionnement m'a fait penser à Papers please, tu l'as testé ?

----------


## Louck

Cela a l'air très intéressant.



Dernier tease avant les dernières corrections, et je publie la merveille  ::): .

----------


## Uubu

Quel teasing... Superbes graphismes ! Hâte d'en voir plus !  ::ninja::

----------


## Zerger

> Zerger, ton questionnement m'a fait penser à Papers please, tu l'as testé ?


Oui bien sur et j'ai adoré ! Mais ca ne serait pas le même genre de pénibilité pour le coup, c'est plus le fait de casser les habitudes d'un genre de jeu très codifié  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

Effectivement, ça a l'air beau  ::):  J'me sens un peu honteux avec mes photos photoshoppées !
Sinon j'espère que tu m'en voudras pas MonkeyManus, j'ai utilisé un visage politique (et j'en utiliserai sans doute un ou deux de plus) pour des méchants de mon jeu, promis c'est pas du plagiat, ça fait juste longtemps que je voulais me moquer de ceux que je déteste vraiment, à la South Park...

----------


## poneyroux

> Effectivement, ça a l'air beau  J'me sens un peu honteux avec mes photos photoshoppées !
> Sinon j'espère que tu m'en voudras pas MonkeyManus, j'ai utilisé un visage politique (et j'en utiliserai sans doute un ou deux de plus) pour des méchants de mon jeu, promis c'est pas du plagiat, ça fait juste longtemps que je voulais me moquer de ceux que je déteste vraiment, à la South Park...


Comment peut-on détester Nadina Morano ?  :Emo:  Je suis à deux doigts de te signaler pour insulte.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

En plus elle est sexy, c'est un peu la Sarah Palin française.

----------


## Grhyll

Pour l'instant je suis à Christine Boutin ^^'

----------


## MonkeyManus

Putain Ghryll ça fait un peu chier quand même... Mon concept est particulièrement original, j'aimerais être le seul à le développer ; je suis d'ailleurs en train de déposer le brevet à l'INPI. Loin de moi l'idée de te menacer, mais si ton jeu montre Morano, Boutin ou n'importe quel autre politique, je contacterai CanardPC afin qu'il soit retiré du concours. Voilà l'intitulé de mon dépôt de brevet :

_Jeu vidéo dont les personnages principaux sont des personnes réelles et publiques dont on utilise l'image sans autorisation_
Ça devrait passer tout seul.

----------


## Grhyll

Arf je comprends ^^' Du coup j'ai supprimé de mon disque dur toute trace de mon projet sans espoir de récupération, j'espère que ça suffira à m'éviter les poursuites judiciaires  ::(:

----------


## MonkeyManus

Merci.

----------


## war-p

Heu, dafuk?  ::huh::

----------


## pokix

J'espère que c'est une blague.

ça serait un peu se ficher du monde sinon...

----------


## Grhyll

Ah euh oui pour ma part c'est une blague ^^ Et je pense (et j'espère !) que c'en est aussi une de la part de MonkeyManus  ::):  

(Et pour tout dire j'avance grave sur mon jeu, il est moche comme c'est pas permis mais je suis surpris du plaisir que je prends à y jouer pour le gameplay ! J'espère que je me fais pas juste des films tout seul  ::):  )

----------


## pokix

Je suis impatient de voir vos merveilles  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ah euh oui pour ma part c'est une blague ^^ Et je pense (et j'espère !) que c'en est aussi une de la part de MonkeyManus  
> 
> (Et pour tout dire j'avance grave sur mon jeu, il est moche comme c'est pas permis mais je suis surpris du plaisir que je prends à y jouer pour le gameplay ! J'espère que je me fais pas juste des films tout seul  )


Connaissant Monkey ça m'étonnerai! Je pense qu'il est en train de parler avec ses avocats.

Sinon pour en revenir au sujet, mon chef d’œuvre est en train de couler sous les bugs!

----------


## Grhyll

Ca peut être bien aussi, les bugs :D (Enfin, pas tous...)

----------


## MonkeyManus

Raaah pareil de mon côté... Et forcément plus tu avances dans le développement plus tu deviens exigeant...
D'ailleurs tu bosses sur quoi Bourrin ?

----------


## ShinSH

Mon jeu avance toujours bien, il me reste à créer le niveau final, bosser sur la cohérence des textes (et m'assurer qu'ils sont drôles, obligatoire pour un jeu foutage de gueule), et rajouter quelques sons.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Raaah pareil de mon côté... Et forcément plus tu avances dans le développement plus tu deviens exigeant...
> D'ailleurs tu bosses sur quoi Bourrin ?


Constuct Classic j'aime bien. J'ai apparemment résolu mon problème mais j'ai un nouveau soucis (moins grave) avec mes bases de temps.

----------


## ShinSH

Ca y'est, j'ai fini. Dites bonjour a Sokobite.

http://shinsh.itch.io/sokobite

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Pixel Art, dongeon? C'est un rogue like c'est ça?

----------


## Zerger

Plus que deux semaines ! Va falloir que je m'auto-cravache !

----------


## ShinSH

C'est un puzzle game ou il faut assembler des bites.

Puzzlescript est très bon pour ca

----------


## Grhyll

> Ca y'est, j'ai fini. Dites bonjour a Sokobite.
> 
> http://shinsh.itch.io/sokobite
> 
> http://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMjQ3OTYvO...%23/QfnEPF.png


Ben ça a l'air de bien rouler ^^ J'ai fait une dizaine de niveaux, pis bon, je retourne un peu bosser, mais c'est cool, ça fait une occupation pour les creux !

----------


## ShinSH

Merci, heureux de voir que ça te plaise. Et si je peux dessiner des bites sur un maximum d'écrans ca me va. :D

----------


## Grhyll

Après quelques tableaux de plus, une suggestion : mettre un quadrillage sur l'arrière-plan. Ca parait ptête bête, mais avec ces couleurs super unies, des fois avoir un aperçu immédiat du nombre de cases dispo autour aiderait, je pense.

----------


## MonkeyManus

> Et si je peux dessiner des bites sur un maximum d'écrans ca me va. :D


Tu peux compter deux écrans de plus souillés  ::):

----------


## Nattefrost

Pareil j'ai passé une partie de la matinée à assembler des queues.  :;):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Régressif!

----------


## ShinSH

> Après quelques tableaux de plus, une suggestion : mettre un quadrillage sur l'arrière-plan. Ca parait ptête bête, mais avec ces couleurs super unies, des fois avoir un aperçu immédiat du nombre de cases dispo autour aiderait, je pense.


Je n'ai pas accès a ce genre de modif avec le moteur utilisé, par contre la touche Z pour annuler les derniers mouvements aide beaucoup.  ::): 

Merci pour vos retours!  ::):

----------


## raaaahman

Souillé aussi. J'ai bloqué à un des puzzle un peu compliqué. Bien ouèj'

----------


## Gafda

> Ca y'est, j'ai fini. Dites bonjour a Sokobite.
> 
> http://shinsh.itch.io/sokobite
> 
> http://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMjQ3OTYvO...%23/QfnEPF.png


Classe !  ::love::

----------


## Zerger

Jeu presque fini, me reste plus que l'équilibrage, je suis a deux doigts de tout effacer et jeter l'ordi par la fenetre  :Emo:

----------


## MonkeyManus

Pareil ici  :Emo:

----------


## Grhyll

Hé hé bon courage :D
Perso je m'en tire pas trop mal niveau bugs, maintenant que j'ai fixé celui qui téléportait le perso à perpète de là où il était au moment où le joueur était sur le point d'enfin finir un passage ultra dur... Me restent plus que gérer un peu mieux la UI avec genre un frontend, intégrer les musiques (qui j'espère ne prendront pas trop la tête au bout de 4 minutes de jeu, j'ai pas eu le courage de faire des boucles de plus d'une minute...), et je pourrai décider de si j'ai le temps et la motiv de faire un second "monde" pour prolonger un peu l'aventure et ajouter quelques features !

----------


## schouffy

Allez je vais tenter d'en faire un aussi, vous m'avez motivé.
Je suis nul pour trouver des idées de jeux, donc autant dire que je risque de gagner.

----------


## Zerger

Pour éviter de piquer une crise de nerf, j'ai decide de faciliter l'équilibrage en reduisant le nombre de donjons



Je viens de perdre 3 heures et plusieurs touffes de cheveux sur une nouvelle competence que je voulais essayer de créer comme ca vite fait.... Je me hais !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Et voilà je viens de lancer mon jeu de merde : 

http://bourrindesbois.itch.io/bx-the...bois-lavalette

BX TUNING LE ROGUE LIKE : CHAPTER 1 ROAD TRIP TO VILLEBOIS LAVALETTE!

Quézako? Un jeu de course top down ou on peut tuner sa voiture et lui ajouter des armes, pour gagner de la thune faites des burns et ramasser les bonus ou faites des combos en tuant les ennemis!

PS : J'ai encore quelque plantage c'est pas tout stable, mais j'ai testé sur 3 configs en windows XP, Windows 7 et Windows 8.1

----------


## Grhyll

Woaah ça a l'air classe :D Par contre j'attendrai la stabilité pour y jouer ! (Ou du moins la fin de la jam si la stabilité n'arrive jamais...)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Tu peux y jouer au contraire tu me diras, normalement si ça plante c'est au bout d'un quart ou une demi heure et vous risquez de planter avant!

---------- Post added at 09h59 ---------- Previous post was at 09h52 ----------




> Pour éviter de piquer une crise de nerf, j'ai decide de faciliter l'équilibrage en reduisant le nombre de donjons
> 
> 
> 
> Je viens de perdre 3 heures et plusieurs touffes de cheveux sur une nouvelle competence que je voulais essayer de créer comme ca vite fait.... Je me hais !


Dur, dur mais il faut se limiter, cela dit vu le type de concours, la tolérance est largement de mise.

----------


## Nattefrost

Fun BXRL  ::lol::

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Merci mec ça me fait plaisir.

----------


## Louck

Ce soir, ca va bouffer des chips, gratter les bijoux, jeter des papiers, insulter sa femme, et fumer un cigare  :Cigare:  :teasing:.

----------


## wuthrer

J'ai également mis la main à la pâte, mais je crois avoir perdu un peu le contrôle.



Maintenant faut que j'essaie d'en faire plus ou moins un jeu.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'ai fait un peu le tour des jeux sur la jam et je peux le dire, c'est un bon pétage de câble en règle.

----------


## Louck

http://louck.itch.io/congs-sympathiques

Amusez vous bien  :;): .

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Le jeu de ping pong a buggué chez moi.

----------


## schouffy

Tout a bien marché chez moi et c'était sympa  ::): 
ça va être dur à battre car ça fait propre en plus ! gg

----------


## Louck

> Le jeu de ping pong a buggué chez moi.



Oh, détails moi donc ?  ::o:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben ta balle est devenue tellement lente qu'elle ne bougeait presque plus et j'ai l'impression qu'il fallait attendre que la partie se termine donc aucun moyen de passer la séquence. J'ai relancé le jeu, le reste fonctionne bien, l'idée est bonne et la réalisation impéc'.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ca y est, j'ai lancé mon petit poussin dans l'arène aussi!
http://samzedev.itch.io/koshmar









Vous êtes pris dans un Koshmar (toute ressemblance avec un mot de la langue française n'est pas purement fortuite!) et pour en sortir, vous devez récupérer les 9 réveils bleus avant la fin du compte à rebours. Tout n'est pas si simple et vous aurez le reste de ce qui vous attend dans la description du jeu sur itch.io ou bien en y jouant tout simplement!  :;): 

C'est mon tout premier jeu *fini jusqu'au bout* alors je suis content quoi qu'il advienne!  ::P: 

Et je vais pouvoir maintenant jouer aux créations des autres canards sans risquer d'être influencé!  ::lol:: 

---------- Post added at 23h30 ---------- Previous post was at 23h20 ----------

Ca commence bien. Je n'arrive à downloader aucun jeu. Ni le mien, ni les vôtres. Ca m'affiche une fenêtre avec "The download should start momentarily." et rien ne se passe. J'ai essayé sur Firefox et sur Chrome en désactivant AdBlock. Bon je verrai ça demain... Bonne nuit à vous!

----------


## Zerger

Aye fini ! Ce foutu jeu m'aura permis d'avoir atteint les 100 heures sur RPG Maker  ::lol:: 

http://zerger.itch.io/minimalist-jrpg

Bon, je ne me porte absolument pas responsable des crises de nerfs, de dégout ou de déception que peut provoque mon jeu. Je ne sais meme pas ce que va vraiment donner l'équilibrage après le premier donjon.
Ceux qui auront le courage d'atteindre le boss final gagneront mon respect éternel (mais vu que ca n'arrivera pas...)

----------


## MonkeyManus

Bravo les gars, les jeux sont super cools et bien barrés. Une belle brochette de cerveaux malades  ::): 
Zerger, j'ai une erreur au lancement : "RPGVXAce RTP is required to run this game" et pouf au revoir.

De mon côté, c'était bien avancé hier soir, toutes les fonctionnalités en place, plus que du débug léger, des points à affiner et surtout un constat vraiment génial à ce stade : j'avais dans les mains un jeu bien, bien nul. Pas nul-cool, juste tout naze. Un street fighter sans ce qui fait l'intérêt d'un street fighter, et qui en plus ne fonctionnait pas du tout à 4 joueurs (ça c'était prévisible). Du coup, refonte partielle, ça devient un Super Smash Bros Brawl ! Allez 8 jours  :B):

----------


## Zerger

Erf, effectivement, il y avait une option de ce genre lors de la compression du jeu, je vais régler ca de ce pas
Merci !  ::):

----------


## pokix

J'ai l'impression que cette édition de MSH propose moins de jeu que la précédente, mais de meilleure "qualité"  ::):

----------


## rduburo

> Ca y est, j'ai lancé mon petit poussin dans l'arène aussi!
> C'est mon tout premier jeu *fini jusqu'au bout* alors je suis content quoi qu'il advienne! 
> 
> Et je vais pouvoir maintenant jouer aux créations des autres canards sans risquer d'être influencé! 
> 
> ---------- Post added at 23h30 ---------- Previous post was at 23h20 ----------
> 
> Ca commence bien. Je n'arrive à downloader aucun jeu. Ni le mien, ni les vôtres. Ca m'affiche une fenêtre avec "The download should start momentarily." et rien ne se passe. J'ai essayé sur Firefox et sur Chrome en désactivant AdBlock. Bon je verrai ça demain... Bonne nuit à vous!


Je l'ai essayé et je me suis un peu perdu :-)
J'ai quand même trouvé un réveil puis j'ai perdu alors qu'il restait 82s, ai-je touché un truc qui tue ? J'ai pas compris

Pour les download, j'ai la même que toi au taf là : ça ne se lance pas.

Sinon, j'ai commencé hier un petit jeu dans l'air du temps (d'une dystopie) : un roguelike championship manager en mode texte, j'espère trouver le temps de le finir.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Allez 8 jours


T'es large!

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je l'ai essayé et je me suis un peu perdu :-)
> J'ai quand même trouvé un réveil puis j'ai perdu alors qu'il restait 82s, ai-je touché un truc qui tue ? J'ai pas compris
> Pour les download, j'ai la même que toi au taf là : ça ne se lance pas.


Merci bien pour ton retour, c'est sympa!  :;): 
Alors si tu as perdu à 82s, soit c'est un bug, soit tu avais été trop touché par les gros cubes noirs métalliques qui crachent des flammes et qui augmentent ton niveau de Koshmar. Mais tu t'en serais sûrement rendu compte si tu avais le son car à chaque fois qu'ils te touchent, ton "personnage" pousse un cri de douleur digne de Doom 1.

Et pour les downloads de itch.io, je me dis que c'est peut-être à cause du firewall alors je vais bidouiller de ce côté là.

Et bonne chance pour ton jeu à toi, il te reste une semaine!!!

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Itchio c'est sympa (je connaissais pas d’ailleurs) mais les téléchargements sont super lent.

----------


## pokix

Je viens de poster le mien également.

J'ai le plaisir de vous présenter *The Kassocial Network*

Votre but ? Vous connecter sur votre réseau social favori, et choper le maximum de Likes !  ::): 

http://pokix.itch.io/the-kassocial-network

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ah ah pas mal, plutôt drôle je like direct.

----------


## rduburo

> Merci bien pour ton retour, c'est sympa! 
> Alors si tu as perdu à 82s, soit c'est un bug, soit tu avais été trop touché par les gros cubes noirs métalliques qui crachent des flammes et qui augmentent ton niveau de Koshmar. Mais tu t'en serais sûrement rendu compte si tu avais le son car à chaque fois qu'ils te touchent, ton "personnage" pousse un cri de douleur digne de Doom 1.


Je joue sans le son, c'est surement pour ça! 





> Je viens de poster le mien également.
> 
> J'ai le plaisir de vous présenter *The Kassocial Network*
> 
> Votre but ? Vous connecter sur votre réseau social favori, et choper le maximum de Likes ! 
> 
> http://pokix.itch.io/the-kassocial-network
> 
> http://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMjU2MDAvM...l/mXmv2%2B.png


Je l'ai essayé et ... je suis une quiche en QTE  :tired: 
Pas mal de bonnes idées rigolotes et j'ai pas vu de bugs.

----------


## ShinSH

Je viens de me faire le jeu de louck et de bourrin.

Les conges sympathiques est juste excellent, a la fois troll et bien foutu.

BXRL est... horrible ><

----------


## Louck

Oublié de le dire, mais gros merci à Uubu et Bigju pour la réalisation du projet  ::): .

Et content que cela plaise  :;): .

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Je viens de me faire le jeu de louck et de bourrin.
> 
> Les conges sympathiques est juste excellent, a la fois troll et bien foutu.
> 
> BXRL est... horrible ><


C'est pas horrible c'est du pixel art!  ::trollface::

----------


## ShinSH

Non mais horrible dans la réa, horrible dans sa maniabilité, horrible dans son goût années 80, horrible dans sa reprise des clichés indés.

Et j'ai arrêté d'y jouer après dix minutes parce que je me faisais chier. T'es vraiment pile dans le sujet. ^^'

----------


## BourrinDesBois

woah t'as tenu 10 min c'est déjà enorme! Par contre t'as oublié tout le penchant critique social, et ça c'est dommage. Merci d'avoir testé en tout cas.

----------


## Lowren

Bon je poste jamais sur le forum (en fait c'est peut-être mon premier message, jsais plus trop) mais moi aussi je prépare un petit truc pour un peu avant la fin de l'échéance  ::trollface:: 

Bon par contre il me reste 6 jours, j'ai intérêt à m'activer, mais du coup ça n'en sera qu'encore plus pourri donc tant mieux.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> T'es large!

----------


## schouffy

J'avance bien sur mon jeu de merde, déjà 4 soirées de grillées  ::o: 
On a le droit de piquer des assets genre son/musiques à droite à gauche ? C'est pas écrit dans le règlement.

----------


## klmp200

Youpi, mon jeu est en cours d'upload, mouche sur l'étron, il sera open source et libre de droits ^^

---------- Post added at 03h27 ---------- Previous post was at 02h27 ----------

Je ne sait pas si vous êtes mentalement prêts, mais ma formidable création est disponible ici : http://klmp200.itch.io/tricot-delux-xl-tycoon

----------


## schouffy

Woh putain... J'ai testé..
ce qui m'a achevé c'est le fond des musiques "la.. la... la.. la... la... la..."

----------


## klmp200

je suis un grand mélomane x)

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Woah, c'est tout ce que j'aime!

----------


## GroinCanard

Mon entrée sous la forme d'une expérience ludique sans précédent.
Un scénario haletant plein de rebondissements où vous, Aimé, sauverez la Mère-Terre-Nourricière des terribles hommes.




Cut-scenes doublés et scriptées jusqu'à l'os, action néfrénétique et beaucoup de QTEs !

Ça se passe là: Cow Of Duty sur itch.io

----------


## Grhyll

Ca a l'air awesome '_' Vivement que je soumette ma participation pour tester tout ça !

----------


## klmp200

Allez voir mon jeu, allez voir mon jeu, 100% conforme à sa description, je promet, enfin, presque  ::P: 
Tricot Delux XL Tycoon

----------


## rduburo

J'ai une petite question sur les droits, est-ce que l'on peut mettre une chanson comme ça en MP3 ?  Est-ce toléré ?
Ou il vaut mieux pas ?
Merci!

----------


## klmp200

Il me semble que si la musique est protégée, il ne vaut mieux pas

----------


## Louck

> J'ai une petite question sur les droits, est-ce que l'on peut mettre une chanson comme ça en MP3 ? Est-ce toléré ?


Cela dépend de la licence qui est utilisée.
Quelle musique veux tu utiliser ? Sur quel site ?

----------


## schouffy

Posé la même question y'a qques jours, personne n'a répondu. Le règlement ne précise rien. Moi j'ai utilisé qques vieilles musiques dans mon jeu, aucune idée du copyright.
Tant qu'on reste dans le cadre de la jam et qu'on ne vend pas le jeu osef un peu non ?

----------


## Louck

Normalement oui tout en précisant l'auteur du titre.
Après, il existe des licences très restrictives qui t’interdisent de réutiliser la musique. Mais ce cas est très rare quand elle est publiée sur internet.

----------


## rduburo

Merci les gars, je vais la faire moi-même du coup. 
Je pense que c'était une mauvaise idée de la nuit de la récupérer sur le net.

----------


## GroinCanard

Tu as http://freemusicarchive.org (que j'ai utilisé pour Cow of Duty) qui demande juste de mentionner le nom de l'auteur quelque part (dans les crédits en fin de jeu pour ma part) et que le jeu soit gratuit. Après y'a du bon et du moins bon donc faut pas mal chercher.

----------


## schouffy

Je livre mon jeu ce soir. Libérez votre soirée, renvoyez votre copine, résiliez votre abonnement canal+ tant pis pour le match.
ça va matraquer de la souris ; ça va déverser des m² de pixels sanglants.






Enfin prévoyez 5 minutes quoi..

----------


## Stele

Un peu de teasing aussi, en espérant pouvoir livrer d'ici le 15 mai.





Développé avec C# + Monogame

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je livre mon jeu ce soir. Libérez votre soirée, renvoyez votre copine, résiliez votre abonnement canal+ tant pis pour le match.
> ça va matraquer de la souris ; ça va déverser des m² de pixels sanglants.
> 
> https://photos-6.dropbox.com/t/2/AAC...PDq6InlVR1ZzMs
> 
> https://photos-5.dropbox.com/t/2/AAA...xSWS5pMngFdhWY
> 
> 
> Enfin prévoyez 5 minutes quoi..


Joli ! Tu as fait les graphismes toi-même ? Je suis dans le trip far-west en ce moment alors ton jeu 'futur' tombe bien !

----------


## schouffy

> Joli ! Tu as fait les graphismes toi-même ? Je suis dans le trip far-west en ce moment alors ton jeu 'futur' tombe bien !


Ouais... et je suis dév comme tu peux le constater  ::): 
Y'a quand même un ou deux éléments que j'ai piqué je sais plus où.. le cactus et une maison.. Les éléments les moins laids sont pas de moi en fait.

----------


## Lowren

Mon teasing  ::o:

----------


## rduburo

> Tu as http://freemusicarchive.org (que j'ai utilisé pour Cow of Duty) qui demande juste de mentionner le nom de l'auteur quelque part (dans les crédits en fin de jeu pour ma part) et que le jeu soit gratuit. Après y'a du bon et du moins bon donc faut pas mal chercher.


Merci!

----------


## Grhyll

Lel Lowren, très fin  ::P: 

Sinon oui ça a l'air quand même plutôt sympa Gunslinger, dans le genre pixelart ! Pas si moche que ça au fond  ::): 

Et bonne chance Stele  ::):

----------


## schouffy

TAdaaaam ma contribution : Gunslinger !

Un jeu de réflexes et d'observation qui mettra vos nerfs à rude épreuve. Mettez un terme à votre quête de vengeance en laissant parler la poudre !



Bon, je suis complètement HS, parce que je n'ai pas essayé de faire un truc moche ou nul, j'ai fait de mon mieux (un peu à l'arrache quand même..) pendant les quelques jours que j'ai passés dessus. Donc si je gagne ce sera très blessant.
ça se joue juste à la souris, vous pouvez garder l'autre main dans le calbute.
C'est mon tout premier jeu que je mène de bout en bout, la jam m'aura permis de me sortir les doigts. J'espère que ça vous plaira.

C'est un genre de jeu que je verrais bien sur mobile, dites moi ce que vous en pensez  ::): 

http://schouffy.itch.io/gunslinger

----------


## Grhyll

Ahhh ça y est j'ai posté le mien aussi :D



Je testerai un max de jeux jeudi je pense, je laisserai un mot ici  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> TAdaaaam ma contribution : Gunslinger !
> 
> Un jeu de réflexes et d'observation qui mettra vos nerfs à rude épreuve. Mettez un terme à votre quête de vengeance en laissant parler la poudre !
> 
> http://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMjU5MzAvM...0/wgV4c%2F.gif
> 
> Bon, je suis complètement HS, parce que je n'ai pas essayé de faire un truc moche ou nul, j'ai fait de mon mieux (un peu à l'arrache quand même..) pendant les quelques jours que j'ai passés dessus. Donc si je gagne ce sera très blessant.
> ça se joue juste à la souris, vous pouvez garder l'autre main dans le calbute.
> C'est mon tout premier jeu que je mène de bout en bout, la jam m'aura permis de me sortir les doigts. J'espère que ça vous plaira.
> ...


Pas mal mais c'est quand même hyper chaud. 
Sur mobile ça manquerait de précision je pense, sur tablette ça me parait déjà plus cool.

---------- Post added at 23h03 ---------- Previous post was at 23h00 ----------




> Ahhh ça y est j'ai posté le mien aussi :D
> 
> http://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMjU5NTgvM...500/UBXXjO.png
> 
> Je testerai un max de jeux jeudi je pense, je laisserai un mot ici


Ah merde, j'ai pas de manette... Dommage/ Du coup je me suis arrêté à l'écran titre qui offre du rêve!

----------


## schouffy

> Pas mal mais c'est quand même hyper chaud.
> Sur mobile ça manquerait de précision je pense, sur tablette ça me parait déjà plus cool.


Ouais, c'est dur, j'ai testé c'est finissable, mais j'ai un avantage car j'ai codé le truc donc je sais comment ça réagit.. Peut-être que je vais faire un playtest à qques personnes et revoir la difficulté.
Sur smartphone, faudrait agrandir les hitbox c'est certain, mais le concept se porte oui.
Merci pour ton retour  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

On a tendance à trouvé le jeu trop facile quand on le test soi-même, mais comme tu dis on a un certain avantage, après j'ajouterai juste un peu plus de vie au personnage.

----------


## Stele

J'ai terminé mon jeu  :B):  Hyper Vector Shooter II Alpha Turbo LD Remix.





Pour y jouer, il suffit de télécharger le zip et de le décompresser dans un répertoire quelconque (il nécessite DirectX et le Framework .net en version 4.0 minimum).

La première exécution vous demandera de saisir un nom de joueur (10 caractères maximum et on valide avec la touche Entrée) qui sera utilisé pour sauvegarder vos highscore sur mon site internet. 

Les contrôles sont simples: flèches directionnel pour déplacer le vaisseau horizontalement et clic droit pour le tir secondaire.

Il y a trois familles d'ennemis: les rouges et les bleus ne sont tuables qu'avec des missiles de la même couleur. Les jaunes peuvent être tué avec n'importe quel missile.

Il est basé sur le tutoriel de Michael Hoffman trouvable ici.
J'ai passé une trentaine d'heure dessus pour :
  - modifier et étendre le gameplay
  - ajouter une interface graphique basique
  - ajouter la navigation entre les différents écrans
  - ajouter plusieurs vaisseaux jouables déblocables en dépassant un certain score
  - ajouter un "ladder" qui enregistrera les meilleurs scores des joueurs sur internet
Le tout développé en C# avec le framework Monogame (pendant open source de XNA).

Et vous avez le mode facile, au cas où  :;): 

PS: si vous avez un proxy, il faudra le configurer comme décrit sur itch.io pour avoir accès à la liste des highscores.

----------


## rduburo

Je lance ma contrib' aussi : 

http://rduburo.itch.io/guy-rougue-championship-manager

C'est un jeu du style "championship manager" au style de l'époque 92-94 ... en mode roguelike (oui, c'est galvaudé mais l'idée c'est de ne pas avoir un championnat mais des équipes à vaincre sans perdre sinon le sponsor se désole)

une IHM limpide :




Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait tester et me dire si cela s'installe comme il faut ?
J'ai utilisé Construct Classic mais vu que tout est déjà installé sur mon poste et que mon 2eme pc est sous linux, je peux pas vraiment savoir.

----------


## sissi

> Je lance ma contrib' aussi : 
> 
> http://rduburo.itch.io/guy-rougue-championship-manager
> 
> C'est un jeu du style "championship manager" au style de l'époque 92-94 ... en mode roguelike (oui, c'est galvaudé mais l'idée c'est de ne pas avoir un championnat mais des équipes à vaincre sans perdre sinon le sponsor se désole)
> 
> une IHM limpide :
> 
> http://img.itch.io/aW1hZ2UvMjYwMjUvM...nal/rmUSHD.jpg
> ...


Je tente, je rejoue à The Manager (via dosbox) depuis deux jours, ça dénotera pas.

Edit: c'est bon, ça se lance sur win 7 64. 

Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre, impossible de battre la troisième team  :^_^: ...

.

----------


## rduburo

> Je tente, je rejoue à The Manager (via dosbox) depuis deux jours, ça dénotera pas.
> 
> Edit: c'est bon, ça se lance sur win 7 64. 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Par contre, impossible de battre la troisième team ...
> 
> .


Merci !

----------


## MonkeyManus

> Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait tester et me dire si cela s'installe comme il faut ?
> J'ai utilisé Construct Classic mais vu que tout est déjà installé sur mon poste et que mon 2eme pc est sous linux, je peux pas vraiment savoir.


Ça fonctionne chez moi. J'ai pu apprécier l'univers sonore particulièrement marquant !
Ce serait top si quelqu'un pouvait faire le même test sur ma contribution, histoire d'éviter un débuggage de l’extrême au dernier moment : https://www.dropbox.com/s/utfadweuw8...ee_v1.zip?dl=0
Merci aux bonnes âmes !

Attention à un truc : les premières notes de l'intro peuvent être agressives, baissez les enceintes  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Je testerai pas mal de jeux ajd et vous ferai un retour aussi !

----------


## Grhyll

> Ce serait top si quelqu'un pouvait faire le même test sur ma contribution, histoire d'éviter un débuggage de l’extrême au dernier moment : https://www.dropbox.com/s/utfadweuw8...ee_v1.zip?dl=0
> Merci aux bonnes âmes !
> 
> Attention à un truc : les premières notes de l'intro peuvent être agressives, baissez les enceintes


Testé et validé ! Malgré Windows qui essaie de bloquer le programme, ça se lance et ça roule  ::): 


Mon petit post de comptes-rendus *(attention spoilers)*

 *Elysée

* C'est franchement "joli" (c'est pas du AAA ou du beau pixel art, mais les animations sont cool et ça rend bien !), et puis quel plaisir de défoncer JMLP à coups de poings :D En revanche, à moins qu'il y en ait un et que je l'ai loupé, un petit écran pour décrire les contrôles serait pas forcément de trop. Au niveau des contrôles eux-mêmes, il doit y avoir une subtilité sur le double-saut qui m'échappe, la plupart du temps je n'arrive pas à monter sur les plate-formes, et puis soudainement paf je fais un saut 3 fois plus haut qui me fait passer du sol à la plate-forme du haut, sans trop savoir comment j'ai fait ! (En fait, j'ai relancé le jeu après avoir écrit ça, et ça y est j'ai trouvé comment faire un double saut propre ^^ Mais du coup ça fait bizarre qu'avec le mauvais timing, le deuxième saut soit tout rikiki.)
Et au niveau de la vitesse de déplacement, à mon goût elle devrait toujours être à ce qu'elle est avec le bonus jaune ^^' Sinon on se traîne  ::): 
Mais bref, je fais ma disserte alors que le jeu n'est pas spécialement à destination commerciale :P J'aurais bien vu encore plus de sang quand on tappe JMLP (et puis pour les autres aussi, pourquoi pas, mais surtout JMLP). Les autres bonshommes politiques sont censés être contrôlables par d'autres joueurs, ou une IA va arriver ? C'est rigolo aussi de sauter sur quelqu'un d'autre, on se met à rebondir sur lui  ::):  Par contre, j'ai eu une fois un beau "Victoire de la droite française !" après avoir défoncé tout le monde via le beau François Hollande, c'est surprenant !
En résumé : c'est bô, mais j'aimerais bien un peu plus de punch et d'action !


*Koshmar

* Déjà l'ambiance est cool ! Le décor + la bande son (qui pourrait être en boucle, par contre, quand ça s'arrête ça fait un peu vide) + les cris des grilles + les boules qui tombent du ciel, c'est stylé, un peu surréaliste, un peu angoissant, bref fun  ::): 
Au niveau du jeu lui-même, ben il a bien sa place dans la game jam, il est horrible ^^' C'est une grosse frustration :D On commence plein d'espoirs à essayer de récupérer ces fichus réveils, et puis les boules les font tomber à la mer, alors on saute pour les chopper, on découvre un passage pour remonter sur le sol, sauf qu'après un réveil de plus on se rend compte que l'unique pont pour accéder au reste des plate-formes est occupé par deux grilles qui bloquent le passage, et puis on meurt, et là pas de restart, non il faut relancer le jeu ! Alors on réessaie, parce que bon, on se dit que quand même, ça doit être faisable de choper tous ces réveils, même qu'on a vu où ils se trouvaient à peu près. Donc on descend, on prend le premier réveil, et cette fois-ci, on se dit qu'on va aller chopper le deuxième sur la plate-forme de départ avant d'aller ailleurs. Quelle erreur ! Des boules partout qui bloquent complètement le champs de vision, et le réveil qui se trouvait, on le sait, à 2m de nous devient soudain le champion du monde de cache-cache, et on finit simplement enseveli sous les boules sans même plus pouvoir bouger ^^ Je dois avouer que j'ai laissé tomber, après mes deux premières tentatives j'y croyais, j'étais sûr que je pouvais le faire ; après quelques unes de plus, je comprends que le jeu ne doit pas son nom au hasard, et j'ai peur de fermer les yeux plus de 10 secondes d'affilé, sous peine de ne plus pouvoir me déplacer ensuite, prisonniers d'un univers de boules infinies (parce que oui, quand on en a même par-dessus la tête, on ne sait même plus si on avance ou non !).
Petit bug : un clic gauche n'importe quand dans le jeu permet de réinitialiser le chronomètre (je m'en serais bien servi pour tricher, mais je finis de toute façon toujours par être physiquement bloqué !).


*Course Hospicée

*J'ai envie de commencer le compte-rendu par un mot : LEL. Voilà, j'ai bien rigolé ! Premier lancement, les écrans d'accueils se suivent, je ne comprends pas tout ce qu'il se passe, je saisis qu'on pourrait y jouer à trois, mais je suis tout seul devant mon ordi, alors tant pis pour les deux autres (j'aurais bien essayé de contrôler celui avec les baloches qui pendouillent, quand même, mais tant pis, les outres flasques qui pendant c'est sympa aussi !). Tentative numéro 1 : échec total. J'ai lu pourtant le pitch du jeu, mais je ne sais pas, ça n'a pas fait le lien dans mon cerveau. Mais bon, c'est pas grave, tout est (encore une fois) joli, y a des musiques sympas, et même des crédits avant de pouvoir relancer ! Ah... ah non, en fait on peut pas relancer, il faut quitter le jeu et le redémarrer. Je profite un peu plus des écrans de lancement la deuxième fois, le but du jeu commence à bien vouloir se montrer à moi. Bon, je le cache pas, c'est la cata quand même, je me fais rattraper une nouvelle fois au distributeur, la seringue, les crédits, et on éteint et redémarre. Troisième visionnage des écrans, là je commence à comprendre qu'un esprit malade doit se trouver derrière tout ça, quelqu'un qui a joué à ces vieux jeux où la mort était immédiate et signifiait recommencer le jeu depuis le début, et qui s'est dit : "comment rendre ce concept encore pire ?". Ceci dit, je m'en sors un peu mieux, je parcours deux mètres de plus, je sens que ça vient ! Quatrième tentative, je me rends compte que j'ai passé 5 fois plus de temps dans le frontend qu'en jeu jusque là, mais cette fois-ci je suis prêt ! La course démarre, je prends de l'avance, hop premier trou de mémoire suivi aussitôt d'une reprise de course hallucinante, les infirmiers menaçent mais plus rien ne m'arrête ! Soudain, trou noir, plus un mouvement à part quelques pas hésitants en arrière, angoisse terrible, autant à l'idée de la piqûre qu'à celle des écrans de "chargement" pour réessayer, et c'est là toute la motivation qu'il me fallait ! Reprise foudroyante, la porte s'ouvre, dernière hésitation sur le pallier, et finalement la ligne est franchie ! Bonheur intense, petite danse de victoire des mamelles pendantes récompensant largement l'angoisse précédente \o/ Je peux sereinement sortir de ce cycle infernal. 
En bref, l'idée est bien rigolote, je crois même que je vais le garder sous le coude pour le proposer à des amis à l'occasion, voire ce que ça donne à trois, je pense qu'il y a moyen de bien se marrer, malgré la durée de vie pas forcément énorme !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> *Koshmar
> 
> * Déjà l'ambiance est cool ! Le décor + la bande son (qui pourrait être en boucle, par contre, quand ça s'arrête ça fait un peu vide) + les cris des grilles + les boules qui tombent du ciel, c'est stylé, un peu surréaliste, un peu angoissant, bref fun 
> Au niveau du jeu lui-même, ben il a bien sa place dans la game jam, il est horrible ^^' C'est une grosse frustration :D On commence plein d'espoirs à essayer de récupérer ces fichus réveils, et puis les boules les font tomber à la mer, alors on saute pour les chopper, on découvre un passage pour remonter sur le sol, sauf qu'après un réveil de plus on se rend compte que l'unique pont pour accéder au reste des plate-formes est occupé par deux grilles qui bloquent le passage, et puis on meurt, et là pas de restart, non il faut relancer le jeu ! Alors on réessaie, parce que bon, on se dit que quand même, ça doit être faisable de choper tous ces réveils, même qu'on a vu où ils se trouvaient à peu près. Donc on descend, on prend le premier réveil, et cette fois-ci, on se dit qu'on va aller chopper le deuxième sur la plate-forme de départ avant d'aller ailleurs. Quelle erreur ! Des boules partout qui bloquent complètement le champs de vision, et le réveil qui se trouvait, on le sait, à 2m de nous devient soudain le champion du monde de cache-cache, et on finit simplement enseveli sous les boules sans même plus pouvoir bouger ^^ Je dois avouer que j'ai laissé tomber, après mes deux premières tentatives j'y croyais, j'étais sûr que je pouvais le faire ; après quelques unes de plus, je comprends que le jeu ne doit pas son nom au hasard, et j'ai peur de fermer les yeux plus de 10 secondes d'affilé, sous peine de ne plus pouvoir me déplacer ensuite, prisonniers d'un univers de boules infinies (parce que oui, quand on en a même par-dessus la tête, on ne sait même plus si on avance ou non !).
> Petit bug : un clic gauche n'importe quand dans le jeu permet de réinitialiser le chronomètre (je m'en serais bien servi pour tricher, mais je finis de toute façon toujours par être physiquement bloqué !).


Ouaouh!!! Merci pour ton super retour *Grhyll*!!!
C'est fou, moi j'avais peur qu'il soit bien trop facile de récupérer tous les réveils avant la fin du chrono. Comme quoi... C'est vrai que c'est frustrant d'être coincé par les boules qui s'amassent au bout d'un moment mais parfois, à force de sauts, on y arrive (ou pas...)
Je pensais avoir mis la bande-son en boucle, je vais regarder ça.
Et surtout, corriger le "pas si petit" bug du clic gauche! Je ne m'en étais pas aperçu et pourtant j'ai refait le jeu plein de fois  ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

Le chrono n'est pas ce qui m'a le plus gêné (surtout avec le clic gauche pour le réinitialiser, c'est vrai), c'est vraiment les boules et les grilles qui font obstacle à la progression ! Quand j'ai compris qu'il fallait surtout ne jamais faire de sur-place et que j'ai essayé de ne pas m'arrêter plus d'une seconde à un endroit, ce sont les grilles qui se sont mises en travers de l'unique chemin possible ^^ Je retenterai sans doute plus tard, je n'aime pas rester sur un échec, mais d'abord je vais essayer de tester d'autres jeux !

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je viens de corriger le chrono et remis la musique en boucle infinie (et upload en cours).

J'aurais peut-être dû jouer sur la masse des boules pour éviter que l'on soit bloqué mais ça me parait trop tard pour faire ce genre de changement. Mais les grilles sont effrayantes mais pas si méchantes quand même  :;): 
De mon côté, quand j'ai fini de ramasser les réveils, il me reste encore environ 80s (grâce aux bonus). Mais comme pour les autres, c'est vrai que je connais le terrain par coeur!

Bon, faut que j'essaie d'en tester d'autres cet après-midi moi aussi!  ::):

----------


## Mephisto

J'ai pas eu l'occase de poster plus tôt sur ce topic bien caché, mais j'ai soumis un petit jeu y a quelques temps : The Loading Game. Ça se joue dans votre navigateur.  :;):

----------


## schouffy

Petite update de mon jeu avec des particules et une UI plus lisible et j'ai diminué un poil la difficulté !

----------


## Grhyll

Quelques tests supplémentaires (*avec encore quelques spoilers dedans*) :


*Hyper Vector Shooter II Alpha Turbo LD Remix*
Bon, je dois l'avouer, pas trop ma cam comme genre de jeu ! Je crois que j'avais pas touché à un jeu de ce style depuis le mini jeu caché au début de Tekken 1, c'est pour dire...
Après, pas grand chose à lui reprocher, je suis trèèès vite passé en mode facile, parce que bon quand même, faut pas déconner hein, et ça marche nickel, le changement de couleur des tirs est tout à fait bienvenue pour apporter un peu de diversité. J'ai pas vu de bug, les menus sont biens, mais bon je dois bien avouer que niveau originalité, ça m'a pas vraiment arraché le slip.


*the-color-game*

Mh... Ca crash au lancement, chez moi...


*Sokobite* 

J'avais déjà testé et commenté celui-ci, petit jeu sympathique au concept pas ultra novateur, mais, eh, quand même, on assemble des bites !


*A man whose life is hard*

Bon, déjà, ça commence bien, j'avais pas encore Winrar sur mon nouveau pc...
Concernant le jeu lui-même... Mes sentiments sont partagés ^^' Bon, déjà, ce sur quoi je ne suis pas partagé du tout, c'est les musiques, elles sont géniales, notamment celle de l'écran de sélection du jeu. Mais si j'ai bien compris, c'est des musiques à license libre d'internet, donc je vais arrêter tout de suite d'en parler.
Pour le reste du jeu, ben ma foi, ça colle plutôt bien au thème ! Certains mini-jeux ne sont pas forcément mémorables, comme le flappy man, et d'autres auraient presque pu l'être, comme ce nettoyage de caca, même si passer 20 secondes au-dessus d'un caca avec le balais qui ne touche pas le sol est un peu frustrant !
Au final, j'ai essayé tous les mini-jeux à la chaîne, et je suis un poil déçu que tous soient si simplissimes. Bon, on est dans une Jam Make Something Horrible, alors au fond, j'ai pas grand chose à reprocher au titre !


*Shuffly* 

AHHHH. 
Je suis désolé, je n'ai pas tenu longtemps, mais au niveau 4 déjà j'ai failli péter un câble !
Pourtant, ça n'a pas l'air si dur que ça, le concept, mais alors dans les faits, je ne sais pas, mémoriser les 4 nouvelles associations à chaque niveau, c'est au-dessus de mes forces ! C'est entre le rigolo et le désespérant de passer 20 secondes au début de chaque niveau à simplement voir le point rouge disparaître de l'écran, et espérer qu'on va le faire revenir en appuyant sur une autre touche. Et une fois qu'on l'a fait revenir au point de départ, on se rend compte qu'on en a absolument pas profité pour apprendre les directions, à cause de tout ce stress dû au point qui sort de l'écran !
Ca peut faire un bon petit puzzle game cérébral, mais pour des gens un peu mieux accrochés à leur string que moi... En tout cas, oui, ce jeu est "horrible" :D


*Gunslinger*

AHHH (encore) CA Y EST JE L'AI FINI :D
Bon, il n'est pas si long que ça non plus, hein, c'est juste que je suis passé par diverses phases de désespoir au cours du test, où ça me semblait impossible, et où finalement, en réfléchissant deux secondes à la façon dont les choses se passaient (et en ayant de la chance, quand même, il faut le dire), j'ai pu le terminer \o/
Et il est vachement bien. J'adhère vachement à l'ambiance (moi qui ne suis pourtant pas spécialement fan de far-west), les dessins sont franchement sympas, la musique colle bien, et le petit côté trois balles = mort a tout à fait son charme. On commence un peu comme un bourrin, à tirer un peu n'importe quand, à se dire "quand même, ça serait bien que les ennemis aient un petit signal quand ils s'apprêtent à tirer" (je me le dis encore un peu quand même, mais j'en suis plus aussi certain qu'au début), et puis finalement, on tire partie du fait que ce sont des IA somme toute assez basiques, on essaie de comprendre comment elle marche pour tirer avantage de la chose.
Alors j'y jouerai pas des heures sur 25 niveaux, à moins qu'il n'y ait d'autres features qui s'ajoutent, mais en l'état, je me suis vraiment laissé prendre, jusqu'au combat final et son cliffhanger de folie. Bon, j'ai râlé un peu quand, en mourant une première fois devant le boss, j'ai dû refaire la taverne, d'autant que je suis ressorti du rez-de-chaussée avec un seul coeur, mais finalement j'ai pris mon temps devant le boss, sans faire de folies, et c'est passé comme dans du beurre !
Pas du tout horrible, désolé (mais tu le dis toi-même dans la description du jeu), et même très sympa ^^

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Moi je viens aussi d'en tester quelques-uns, mais je serai plus bref que Grhyll dans mes retours!

*A man whose life is hard*

Sympa! J'aime bien le fait d'avoir plein de jeux différents. Finalement, les principes sont souvent les mêmes quand même mais au moins le décor change. Je n'ai pas compris quoi faire avec les deux bonhommes face à face qui répètent les mêmes gestes!
Ah et le truc qui m'a énervé, c'était de devoir attendre que le corps explose et de cliquer sur la tête dans le menu à chaque fois que je voulais tester un autre niveau (mais au moins il y a un menu!).

*Gunslinger*

Comme prévu, j'ai tout de suite accroché à l'ambiance western. Un peu de mal à comprendre au début pourquoi les autres n'étaient pas touchés mais c'est parce que je ne me levais pas (et donc le système de tir avec les deux boutons de la souris est justifié!). J'aurai préféré pouvoir recharger avec une touche genre "r" plutôt qu'avec un bouton de la souris pour moins de confusion (parfois je me mets debout au lieu de recharger mais je ne suis pas doué aussi!).

*Tricot Delux XL Tycoon*

J'aime bien la musique a capella  ::):  et les décors appétissants mais je regrette que la banane ne puisse pas se déplacer dans l'intégralité du décor (sur les marges haute et basse et sur la partie 1/3 droite). Sinon c'est bien du typique CPC!

*Super Pole Dance Fighter 2015*

Hé bien, je me demande ce qu'il se passe dans ton cerveau mais en tout cas c'est bien barré comme style et thème! J'espère qu'on arrivera jamais à cette situation sur Terre!
Sympa de jouer à la manette, ça change. J'apprécie les petites phrases qui changent à chaque fois que l'on perd! Ca diminue la frustration! 
Pour l'instant je suis resté bloqué avec le repaire secret (où l'on ressort et où doit sauter très loin à droite je suppose). Soit je saute pas assez haut et loupe la barre, soit je saute trop haut et rentre à nouveau dans le repaire secret.
C'est toi le personnage représenté?  ::P:  Tu n'aurais pas une version féminine prévue en bonus caché par hasard?
Sinon par défaut, la config du panneau Unity après téléchargement est genre 1024x768 et donc on ne voit pas tout le menu (la partie à droite est "mangée"). Mais en 1920x1080 le menu apparaît impec.
Et autre truc, pour quitter le jeu en cours de partie, j'ai dû utiliser la manière forte. Il n'y a pas de touche prévue genre "Esc"?

*Sokobite*

Je pensais faire juste un niveau ou deux et je me suis surpris à en faire bien plus. Comme quoi, ça marche bien ce jeu!

*1946*

Enfin un jeu que j'ai réussi à finir! Mais je n'en dis pas plus pour ne pas spoiler. En tout cas, j'y suis resté!


Voilà pour l'instant, je n'ai pas pu tester les autres car le download ne refonctionne à nouveau plus sur itch.io... Chez moi, c'est fréquent ce problème (mais ce site est bien pratique!)

----------


## Grhyll

> Hé bien, je me demande ce qu'il se passe dans ton cerveau mais en tout cas c'est bien barré comme style et thème! J'espère qu'on arrivera jamais à cette situation sur Terre!
> Sympa de jouer à la manette, ça change. J'apprécie les petites phrases qui changent à chaque fois que l'on perd! Ca diminue la frustration! 
> Pour l'instant je suis resté bloqué avec le repaire secret (où l'on ressort et où doit sauter très loin à droite je suppose). Soit je saute pas assez haut et loupe la barre, soit je saute trop haut et rentre à nouveau dans le repaire secret.
> C'est toi le personnage représenté?  Tu n'aurais pas une version féminine prévue en bonus caché par hasard?
> Sinon par défaut, la config du panneau Unity après téléchargement est genre 1024x768 et donc on ne voit pas tout le menu (la partie à droite est "mangée"). Mais en 1920x1080 le menu apparaît impec.
> Et autre truc, pour quitter le jeu en cours de partie, j'ai dû utiliser la manière forte. Il n'y a pas de touche prévue genre "Esc"?


Ah zut, bien vu pour la résolution, j'avais pas pensé à exclure les autres résolutions que 16:9 et 16:10... La flemme d'uploader un autre installer, mais au moins c'est changé  ::): 
Sinon ui c'est une photo de moi le perso, j'ai mis ma plus belle robe ! A la base je voulais prendre des photos d'une amie qui fait de la pole-dance et m'a inspiré ce jeu, mais elle voulait pas  ::(: 
Par contre pour quitter le jeu c'est bizarre, en principe Start ou Esc ouvre le menu pause, duquel tu peux retourner au frontend et faire "Quitter" ; ça ne fait rien chez toi, aucun des deux ?
Pour ce qui est du repère secret, tu l'as exploré en entier ? Il faut effectivement aller vers la droite ensuite, mais non sans avoir récupéré un petit bonus entre temps...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Par contre pour quitter le jeu c'est bizarre, en principe Start ou Esc ouvre le menu pause, duquel tu peux retourner au frontend et faire "Quitter" ; ça ne fait rien chez toi, aucun des deux ?
> Pour ce qui est du repère secret, tu l'as exploré en entier ? Il faut effectivement aller vers la droite ensuite, mais non sans avoir récupéré un petit bonus entre temps...


Je viens de retenter  ::):  J'avais bien pris le bonus tout à l'heure mais je n'avais pas vu que je pouvais faire un 

Spoiler Alert! 


double saut

. C'est ça le bonus?
Bon, je suis bloqué au niveau 

Spoiler Alert! 


forêt avec plein d'araignées

 maintenant!
Sinon, j'ai retenté "Esc" et ça m'affiche bien le menu options et j'ai pu quitter sans souci. J'ai peut-être confondu avec un autre jeu!
La musique est de toi? Si oui, tu l'as faite avec quel logiciel (si ce n'est pas un secret de fabrication!)

----------


## schouffy

*Hyper Vector Shooter 2* :
C'est sympa mais méga dur et surtout ENORME DEFAUT : le jeu devrait en full screen (quitte à mettre du noir autour). Car quand je sors de l'écran avec la souris et que je clic droit pour changer de couleur, ça focus out la fenêtre et bim dead.
Sinon c'est plutôt propre, ça répond bien, mêmes les sons sont cool, je pense que c'est un peu HS pour la jam  ::): 

*Léa passion décharge*
Lol. on est en plein dans le sujet, la rotation beaucoup trop sensible, les graphismes, le but du jeu (j'ai perdu car trop bien joué...). C'est horrible, bien joué.
Par contre le saut est limite bien, ça répond nickel. Une erreur de programmation ?

*Inférieur à 8*
ça marche pas... "Chargement..."
Sous chrome : XMLHttpRequest cannot load file:///C:/Users/Jerome/Desktop/jam/InferieurA8/InferieurA8/assets/sifflet.mp3. Cross origin requests are only supported for protocol schemes: http, data, chrome, chrome-extension, https, chrome-extension-resource.
Sous firefox : Les données passées à decodeAudioData possèdent du contenu non valide qui ne peut pas être décodé.
Sous IE, j'active le contenu, mais idem, ça fait rien, mais y'a rien dans la console.

*Dead World Dream*
Le monde est intéressant, la jouabilité pas trop mal. Je me suis pas trop accroché (me suis empalé sur le marais avec les blob rapides), c'est très laid mais c'est le genre de trucs auquel j'aurais sûrement adhéré si ça avait été un vrai jeu  ::P: 

La suite au prochain numéro.

----------


## Grhyll

Yes c'est ça, Poussin Joyeux :D Tu as passé les dialogues trop vite :P
Pour la musique c'est fait sous Cubase avec des instruments VST symphoniques et électroniques. Mais bon, en genre une après-midi XD


Quelques autres tests :


*The Loading Game*

Lel !
Bon, je m'y attendais un minimum, évidemment, vu le titre, mais je suis quand même agréablement surpris ! Ca m'a fait plutôt sourire, et je l'ai même refait une seconde fois en découvrant qu'on pouvait se servir d'autre chose que la souris ! Du coup je suis passé de 2mn44 (c'était long...) à 53s (c'était long aussi, à vrai dire). 
Je ne sais pas si je dirais qu'il est "horrible", mais en tout cas il est rigolo  ::): 


*Tricot Delux XL Tycoon*

Bon, eh bien désolé tout le monde, mais je crois qu'on tient notre vainqueur ! De tous ceux que j'ai testé, c'est, et de très très loin, le plus horrible !
Félicitations pour ce chez-d'oeuvre, qui respecte à la lettre à la consigne ^^ J'ai essayé un peu tous les modes, chaque fois de nouvelles surprises toutes plus ignobles que les autres ! Tout un tas d'idées insupportables, des graphismes à se mettre deux doigts au fond de la gorge (à part le générique qui quand même est assez sensationnel), y a pas grand chose à dire de plus je crois ^^ Le concurrent le plus sérieux jusque là !
Ah, et j'allais oublier de parler de la BO ! Chapeau pour ça aussi, ça a dû demander du travail :D


*1946*

Je l'avais testé vers le début de la jam, vu qu'il est arrivé très tôt ! Ben... c'est pas terrible, hein XD Bon, je sais, c'est fait exprès :D 


*BX Tuning* 

Ooooh lala. 
J'aime beaucoup l'intro, même si je n'ai jamais dans mon enfance eu accès au moindre minitel (à mon grand regret, ça me faisait rêver, ces pubs...), ça fourmille, y a plein de trucs à voir, j'aime !
Et puis arrive la phase de jeu. Enfin, je dis qu'arrive la phase de jeu, mais ça c'est une fois que j'ai trouvé comment la lancer. D'ailleurs j'ai commencé par le Parking (sans faire exprès ni comprendre ce que je faisais), et là, c'est quand même le drame. Une voiture qui n'arrive même pas à sa vitesse de croisière avant d'arriver au bout de la map XD Je retente un coup, rien à faire, je perds plus d'argent sur les dégâts que je n'en gagne !
C'est quoi d'ailleurs ces petits bonshommes verts qui courent partout, là, c'est la guerre ou quoi ? Je vais les défoncer, moi ! Ah... ah non, mauvaise idée... J'imagine que je dois ramasser les pièces, alors. Ce qui est con, c'est que j'ai à peine le temps de faire demi-tour (au ralenti pour pas percuter les murs) que la pièce a déjà disparu...
Et je découvre l'autre bouton. Pour l'aventure. Waah les sensations de conduite, mon gars, là ça change tout :D Nan, je déconne, mais c'est quand même vachement plus agréable que le parking  ::):  Une course, où je rate plein de pièces. Puis une autre, où je me dis : j'y passe le temps qu'il faut, mais je les ramasse toutes ! C'est quand le compteur arrive à expiration que la lumière se fait : ce sont des zombies, ces bonshommes verts !
Alors bien sûr, je relance une autre partie, fort de ma compréhension nouvelle, et vas-y qu'au bout de même pas deux courses j'ai déjà un pur volant en poils de mammouth ! Les bas de caisse et les dés viennent bientôt le rejoindre, ainsi qu'un magnifique aileron (qui hélas ne se voit pas ingame...), je fais des folies, je choppe le coup de main et enchaîne les dérapages me permettant de ramasser un max de thunes, et... Ben je tune comme un foufou !
Premier écueil hélas : les vaches qui courent (vaches que j'ai longtemps prises pour des fleurs, d'ailleurs, jusqu'à ce qu'une mare de sang me fasse revoir ma théorie). Là je dis non, hein. Quelles pète-couilles ! Si tu te prends le moindre obstacle, tu n'as plus qu'à prier pour qu'un chasseur te tire dessus à la fin de ton immunité, sans quoi c'est une vache, qui t'arrête de nouveau, et elles sont toutes là, les bougresses, à tourner autour de toi, à attendre que tu aies repris une maigre vitesse pour te stopper de nouveau, transformer la course en un long calvaire, enchaînement d'arrêts et de reprises... Donc moi les vaches, je dis non, mais c'est mon avis, bien sûr !
Second écueil, trois fois hélas : le jeu qui crashe aux environs du niveau 10 ou 12 (pas longtemps après les vaches qui courent) ; et là c'est mon petit coeur qui se brise. Parce que je commençait à m'y attacher, moi, à ma caisse. Il me manquait plus que 2-3 articles et elle était parfaite. PARFAITE ! Mais non, le destin me l'a enlevée, et quand je relance le jeu, plein d'un espoir fragile, je constate que tout est à refaire, que le chemin parcouru avec ma caisse n'est plus. Et là, je dois l'avouer : la flemme de recommencer  ::P: 
J'ai donc quand même plutôt bien kiffé, je me suis pris au jeu et à son ambiance, et j'avais même pas envie de circuits plus compliqués, tout m'allait jusqu'aux vachettes qui courent ! Si j'avais pu finir cette route, je sens que j'aurais compris l'essence supérieure de la vie...

----------


## schouffy

*Diblo3*
Quel cerveau malade a inventé ça ? En tout cas, tout est horrible, le gameplay, les graphismes, les chargements, les animations... Je n'ai pas réussi à aller bien loin (

Spoiler Alert! 


le dauphin

) et j'ai l'impression que c'est pas très possible..? Autant dire qu'on a un sérieux candidat à la victoire.

*Sokobite*
J'aime bien, le puzzle est sympa et assez simple, y'a une bonne montée en puissance des niveaux, faudrait prévoir des bites plus longues pour complexifier peut-être. Mine de rien ça doit être chiant de créer des niveaux pour ça. C'est du bon boulot je trouve.

*Super Pole Dance Fighter 2015*
AAh, c'est mon préféré depuis le début. Je suis coincé à l'écran avec les araignées à tête de mort, mais j'aime bien. C'est très frustrant mais la jouabilité est globalement pas mal, on est bien dans le thème car c'est très horrible, mais c'est hyper plaisant à jouer. Faudrait en faire un vrai jeu, je backerai.

*Course Hospicée*
Je comprends rien, j'arrive pas à déplacer un perso, c'est quoi le délire ?

*Koshmar*
L'optimisation est horrible  ::):  J'aime bien le concept et j'ai vraiment essayé de gagner, j'ai fait 5 ou 6 essais, mais je n'ai jamais réussi. Au max j'ai choppé 8 réveils, et le dernier était toujours introuvable. ça a bien sa place dans le concours car c'est laid et presque insupportable au niveau sonore. Ces vieux grincements/hurlements qui viennent d'on ne sait où... :x

*Geneva*
C'est marrant, j'imagine qu'on peut arriver à maîtriser le gameplay avec de la persévérance mais c'est pas du tout ma came donc je me suis pas acrroché. ça pourrait presque être un (vieux) jeu, l'horreur n'est pas vraiment marquée donc je dirais que c'est quand même un peu HS. ça fait penser aux jeux de tanks ou il fallait gérer la puissance des projectiles avec le vent etc... 

*1946*
Une critique sociale poignante sur la dépression post-guerre parmi les soldats ayant participé aux affrontements de la 2nde guerre mondiale. Certains étaient tellement retournés par les visions d'horreurs qu'ils n'obéissaient plus aux ordres, allant parfois jusqu'au suicide. Un jeu vidéo adulte, à ne pas mettre entre toutes les mains.

Bon je fais une pause sinon je vais craquer :x

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour Koshmar:

Le dernier réveil n'est pas 

Spoiler Alert! 


 sur la plateforme principale mais un peu à l'écart (plus près de l'eau si on peut dire)

. J'avais mis des feux d'artifices sur chaque réveil pour les repérer plus facilement.  ::): 

Question pour mes futures créations: pourquoi tu trouves ça pas optimisé? C'est lent chez toi? Il y a des freezes?
Chez moi, c'est très fluide et sans ralentissement mais j'ai un PC assez récent donc ça m'a peut-être caché cet aspect (j'ai quand même sauvé du processeur en détruisant les boules qui tombent dans l'eau  ::P: ).
Merci pour l'info!

----------


## Grhyll

*Guy Rougue Championship Manager*

Ehhh... 
Désolé, j'ai laissé tomber très vite. Au premier lancement, j'ai eu un crash.
Au deuxième, ça a fonctionné, mais... Ben j'y connais vraiment rien au foot, et ces stats et tout, ça me parle pas du tout. J'ai cliqué sur quelques boutons, changé des formations, mais je n'ai aucune idée de ce qu'elles pourraient valoir ^^' Du coup j'ai assez vite abandonné...


*Congés sympathiques* 

Déjà, comme de nombreuses personnes l'ont déjà dit moult fois, ça déchire bien graphiquement !
Ce qui est chouette, c'est qu'en y jouant on se rend compte que le reste tient tout aussi bien la route  ::):  Les mini-jeux sont sympas, pas trop long, pas trop courts, pas trop simples ni compliqués, et puis le "hud de missions" est chouette !
[Attention spoiler potentiel] 

Spoiler Alert! 


Par contre le dernier, c'est impossible de le gagner ? J'y ai passé un peu de temps, puis au bout d'un moment quand même j'ai laissé tomber... 

[/Fin des spoilers potentiels]


*Heavy Spacy*

Ahem, c'est un flappy bird. Désolé, je déteste ce jeu >_<


*Inférieur à 8*

Ooh voilà un autre concurrent ^^' Sérieusement, c'est quoi, cette box de collision XD On se prend toute barrière qui approche à moins de 50cm de nos pieds !
Bon, j'imagine que le principal intérêt de ce jeu est d'avoir un titre de bite !


*Minimalist JRPG*

Désolé, j'ai pas tenu très longtemps ! J'ai pas tout tout compris, et puis je suis mort, et puis faut bien avouer qu'il y a pas beaucoup d'ambiance pour donner envie d'aller très loin ^^'


*Life of Larve* 

Je suis allé jusqu'à un score de 5. Je crois que ça résume assez bien la situation XD Description très précise du jeu sur la page !

----------


## schouffy

> Question pour mes futures créations: pourquoi tu trouves ça pas optimisé? C'est lent chez toi? Il y a des freezes?


J'ai un core i5 2500 et une GTX 760 et ça rame (genre 15-20 fps) en qualité "fantastic". J'ai pas fait gaffe si c'était CPU ou GPU.

----------


## ShinSH

Mon dieu, Guy Rougue manager... S'il etait un peu plus pratique je passerais plus de temps dessus, mais c'est super bien trouve. :D

----------


## Louck

> [Attention spoiler potentiel] 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> Par contre le dernier, c'est impossible de le gagner ? J'y ai passé un peu de temps, puis au bout d'un moment quand même j'ai laissé tomber... 
> 
>  [/Fin des spoilers potentiels]




Spoiler Alert! 


C'est possible de gagner sauf si tu es très malchanceux. L'objectif est de connaitre ses attaques et comprendre celles de son adversaire. A partir de là tu peux anticiper les coups et elle devient plus facile à vaincre  ::): .

----------


## Grhyll

> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'est possible de gagner sauf si tu es très malchanceux. L'objectif est de connaitre ses attaques et comprendre celles de son adversaire. A partir de là tu peux anticiper les coups et elle devient plus facile à vaincre .




Spoiler Alert! 


Ben, au début tout allait bien, c'était easy et tout, et puis plus ça approchait de la fin, moins je lui faisais de dégâts, j'ai fini par conclure, quand une de mes attaques n'a pas fait bouger sa barre d'un iota, que sa vie était un float divisé par deux à chaque fois ^^



(C'est pas mal d'échanger en noir.)

----------


## Louck

Spoiler Alert! 


C'est probablement parce que ton adversaire t'as trop humilié. Tu peux le contrer en crachant sur lui  :;): .
Je doute que ca soit un bug vu que je n'ai jamais eu ca sur mes nombreux tests.

----------


## Grhyll

Spoiler Alert! 


Ok, j'ai juste dû mal interpréter alors ^^' Et le crachat ratait souvent, donc j'en ai pas abusé !



Après celle-ci promis j'arrête les messages en spoiler !

----------


## MonkeyManus

Ça y est, c'est uploadé ! http://manumanu.itch.io/2017
Quelques bugs bien sales et stressants sur la fin, mais j'aurais presque été déçu si ça n'avait pas été le cas. Maintenant je vais pouvoir tester tous vos jeux.

Merci Grhyll pour ton retour rapide et super détaillé, il a été très précieux. A priori la majorité de tes remarques est intégrée dans cette build. Par contre pas d'IA à ce stade malheureusement, ça aurait été beaucoup trop ambitieux pour mon niveau.

Allez, je vais essayer de respirer à nouveau  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> BX Tuning 
> 
> Ooooh lala. 
> J'aime beaucoup l'intro, même si je n'ai jamais dans mon enfance eu accès au moindre minitel (à mon grand regret, ça me faisait rêver, ces pubs...), ça fourmille, y a plein de trucs à voir, j'aime !
> Et puis arrive la phase de jeu. Enfin, je dis qu'arrive la phase de jeu, mais ça c'est une fois que j'ai trouvé comment la lancer. D'ailleurs j'ai commencé par le Parking (sans faire exprès ni comprendre ce que je faisais), et là, c'est quand même le drame. Une voiture qui n'arrive même pas à sa vitesse de croisière avant d'arriver au bout de la map XD Je retente un coup, rien à faire, je perds plus d'argent sur les dégâts que je n'en gagne !
> C'est quoi d'ailleurs ces petits bonshommes verts qui courent partout, là, c'est la guerre ou quoi ? Je vais les défoncer, moi ! Ah... ah non, mauvaise idée... J'imagine que je dois ramasser les pièces, alors. Ce qui est con, c'est que j'ai à peine le temps de faire demi-tour (au ralenti pour pas percuter les murs) que la pièce a déjà disparu...
> Et je découvre l'autre bouton. Pour l'aventure. Waah les sensations de conduite, mon gars, là ça change tout :D Nan, je déconne, mais c'est quand même vachement plus agréable que le parking  Une course, où je rate plein de pièces. Puis une autre, où je me dis : j'y passe le temps qu'il faut, mais je les ramasse toutes ! C'est quand le compteur arrive à expiration que la lumière se fait : ce sont des zombies, ces bonshommes verts !
> Alors bien sûr, je relance une autre partie, fort de ma compréhension nouvelle, et vas-y qu'au bout de même pas deux courses j'ai déjà un pur volant en poils de mammouth ! Les bas de caisse et les dés viennent bientôt le rejoindre, ainsi qu'un magnifique aileron (qui hélas ne se voit pas ingame...), je fais des folies, je choppe le coup de main et enchaîne les dérapages me permettant de ramasser un max de thunes, et... Ben je tune comme un foufou !
> Premier écueil hélas : les vaches qui courent (vaches que j'ai longtemps prises pour des fleurs, d'ailleurs, jusqu'à ce qu'une mare de sang me fasse revoir ma théorie). Là je dis non, hein. Quelles pète-couilles ! Si tu te prends le moindre obstacle, tu n'as plus qu'à prier pour qu'un chasseur te tire dessus à la fin de ton immunité, sans quoi c'est une vache, qui t'arrête de nouveau, et elles sont toutes là, les bougresses, à tourner autour de toi, à attendre que tu aies repris une maigre vitesse pour te stopper de nouveau, transformer la course en un long calvaire, enchaînement d'arrêts et de reprises... Donc moi les vaches, je dis non, mais c'est mon avis, bien sûr !
> ...


Merci pour ton retour, malheureusement je sais que le jeu crash par moment et j'ai vraiment du mal à comprendre pourquoi, je crois que le logiciel (Construct) que j'utilise a du mal avec les projets un peu complexe.

----------


## Grhyll

*Léa Passion Décharge*
Encore une fois : lel !
Dommage que la variété des actions soit assez faible, j'aurais bien aimé pouvoir faire du craft avec des vieux pneus crevés :P


*Canard DTC Projekt*

Je ressors un peu ébahi de cette oeuvre culturelle au background incroyable !
Non, sérieusement, je suis pas allé très loin ^^' Le niveau 1 est un peu long pour la variété de choses à faire, et l'absence de menu pause m'a forcé à quitter pendant le niveau 2...


*HeavyPac*

Bon, c'est un pacman avec une ambiance sonore sympa.


*The Kassocial Network*

Bon, je ne sais pas si on peut vraiment appeler ça un jeu, mais en tout cas il y a du lol ! 
Je suis malgré tout un peu triste d'avoir si peu de popularité ; lors de ma première partie, j'avais zappé la partie où il faut tapper une lettre pour que le status ait du succès, je vous raconte pas la déprime, j'ai cru qu'aucun de mes amis ne s'intéressait plus à moi ! Heureusement j'ai ouvert les yeux par la suite, et certaines de mes réflexions ont été incroyablement accueillies (41 likes pour l'une d'elles !). 
Bref, c'est plutôt rigolo, notamment les interventions de nos amis dans le fil  ::): 


*Headball*

Lui aussi déchire pas mal graphiquement !
Les contrôles sont tout simples mais ont l'air d'avoir une certaine profondeur, un peu comme dans un rayman football ! J'ai donc eu un début de match fascinant, où je jouais tranquillement le perso 1 tandis que le perso 2 restait sur place et que les deux autres, en courant un peu d'un bout à l'autre de la map, parvenaient à marquer plus de points que moi *_* Finalement, mon bonhomme est mort, sans que je comprenne vraiment pourquoi ; j'ai soupçonné un des autres joueurs de l'avoir poignardé, mais faute de preuve, je me suis rabattu sur le second joueur quand j'ai vu que je pouvais aussi le contrôler. Après avoir réussi à marquer un second but avec lui, il a hélas également fini par périr, et je soupçonne cette fois la balle qui lui aurait fait exploser le crâne.
En fait, il faudrait y jouer à 4, avec quelques coups à se mettre, et ça pourrait sans doute devenir un truc vraiment sympathique ! Là il faut reconnaître que voir les deux IAs courir vers le côté opposé au ballon tandis que nos joueurs restent au sol, morts, c'est un peu triste ^^'
Du coup désolé, mais verdict : pas du tout horrible. Au contraire en fait, tout mignon, maniable et avec une petite musiquette pas piquée des hannetons !


*Diblo3*

Ahah là encore, je m'incline, voilà un jeu plutôt pas mal dans la thématique ! Bon, je crie quand même un peu à l'arnaque concernant la fin 

Spoiler Alert! 


(qui est la même même si on évite le Dauphin !)

, mais est-ce que ça ne fait pas un peu partie du concept, quelque part ? 
Mention spéciale à la voix du narrateur incompréhensible tellement elle est grave, et de toute façon inaudible à cause de la splendide musique réglée 3 fois trop forte ^^ 



*Cow of Duty*

Alors celui-ci, je l'attendais aussi au tournant, il m'avait déjà mis l'eau à la bouche avec ses screenshots. Ben je suis pas déçu du tout ! J'ai adoré :D
Je vais pas pouvoir en raconter grand chose sans spoiler, en tout cas tout y est à peu près génial ! 

Spoiler Alert! 


(Mis à part la fin, qui fait un peu bâclée et longuette par rapport au reste, surtout quand on doit traverser les longs décors sur le dos.)


Voilà, un grand kiff, en somme. Mention spéciale aux doublages de Cromignon, qui m'a fait littéralement (ou presque) exploser de rire à quelques reprises !


*Geneva* 

Aahhh c'est dur, punaise ! Tant d'inertie, si peu d'information sur la distance ^^' 
Je n'ai pas tenu très longtemps, j'ai tué bien peu de médics, mais alors des soldats j'en ai écrasé un paquet !


*A Dead World's dream*

Si je dis pas de sottise, c'est un jeu complet qui a été reskiné pour le concours !
Je préfère l'avouer tout de suite : je ne vais pas essayer de le finir. En fait, c'est le fait qu'il soit limité à 5h qui m'effraie vachement : en imaginant que j'y joue pendant 5h, je sais que ça ne me dira rien de perdre à deux doigts de la fin à cause du timing ^^
Pourtant c'est le genre de jeu que je pourrais aimer, du coup j'essaierai peut-être la version normale un de ces 4 ! 


Ce qui fait que je crois avoir tout testé, et ça m'a bien plu de pouvoir tester plein de petits jeux (pour la plupart) sans prétention comme ça ^^ Du très bon, du très horrible, et aussi un peu de très moyen quand même. Une bonne opportunité pour tout le monde, cette jam :D

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ça y est, c'est uploadé ! http://manumanu.itch.io/2017
> Quelques bugs bien sales et stressants sur la fin, mais j'aurais presque été déçu si ça n'avait pas été le cas. Maintenant je vais pouvoir tester tous vos jeux.
> 
> Merci Grhyll pour ton retour rapide et super détaillé, il a été très précieux. A priori la majorité de tes remarques est intégrée dans cette build. Par contre pas d'IA à ce stade malheureusement, ça aurait été beaucoup trop ambitieux pour mon niveau.
> 
> Allez, je vais essayer de respirer à nouveau



Cool je teste ça, tu as rajouté l'indication des contrôles? Car ça manquait.

----------


## Grhyll

Ah j'avais manqué le post ! Je retesterai aussi  ::):  

Et dommage pour BX Tuning, si c'est pas une info confidentielle, y a combien de niveaux en tout ?

----------


## rduburo

> Mon dieu, Guy Rougue manager... S'il etait un peu plus pratique je passerais plus de temps dessus, mais c'est super bien trouve. :D


Merci!
Oui, l'interface est bien pourrie mais j'y ai pas vraiment réfléchie globalement, j'ai mis les trucs les uns après les autres et ... c'est de bric et de broc

----------


## Lowren

Bon j'abandonne mon truc, je m'y suis mise trop tard et j'ai voulu mettre trop de choses  ::'(:  J'ai fait la conne sur ce coup-la.

Mais j'ai hâte de tester vos jeux de merde, en particulier Léa Passion Décharge et la simu de tricot  ::):

----------


## MonkeyManus

> Cool je teste ça, tu as rajouté l'indication des contrôles? Car ça manquait.


Oui c'est ajouté ! Bouton "Règles du débat" en bas à gauche. Les contrôles sont un point sur lequel je ne suis pas satisfait : l'Unreal Engine ne permet pas de faire jouer facilement deux joueurs sur un même clavier. Ça paraît dingue. Et deuxième connerie : le clavier et le premier pad branché sont automatiquement assignés au joueur 1. Don on ne peut pas jouer à deux avec un pad et un clavier, il faut impérativement deux manettes. Je pourrai faire un truc custom pour le permettre dans une future maj, mais c'était trop impactant pour ce soir... Merci d'avoir lu cette séquence de ouin ouin sponsorisée par Epic  ::): 

@Lowren : dommage, on compatit !

----------


## GroinCanard

> *Cow of Duty*
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> (Mis à part la fin, qui fait un peu bâclée et longuette par rapport au reste, surtout quand on doit traverser les longs décors sur le dos.)


Merci d'avoir testé !
Normalement le dernier niveau est très rapide puisque globalement il faut juste rester sur le chariot. Au pire START reset le niveau (oui c'est pas expliqué, mais ça fait partie du charme).

Le secret pour finir le dernier niveau : ne pas trop bouger et se concentrer sur les QTE.

----------


## Mephisto

Hop, seconde et dernière participation au concours avec SPACE BITURE.  ::):

----------


## Taro

Deuxième version en cours d'envoi pour Frost Space, notre grid space shooter jouable jusqu'à 8 en réseau (local, mais possibilité de s'essayer au jeu en ligne entre potes via Hamachi ou un équivalent, non testé cependant).  :B):

----------


## schouffy

Haha j'ai testé 2017 c'est marrant. Mais je suis tout seul ce soir donc pas trop non plus ^^
L'imitation de hollande tue.
Sinon je viens de remarquer qu'on peut commenter les jeux directement sur itch.io au lieu de flooder ici  ::o:  Par le lien "view submission for jam" en haut à droite de la page du jeu.
Exemple : http://itch.io/jam/make-something-ho...015/rate/25930

----------


## wuthrer

Hourra, j'ai enfin fini. M'sieurs et Mesdames, Blindness and Poledance n'attend plus que de ravir vos rétines et d'assourdir vos tympans :D

http://wuthrer.itch.io/blindness-and-poledance



Mis à part ça, à peine eu le temps de parcourir vos autres petits bijoux. Me réjouis de m'y plonger demain après un suppositoire et un repos bien mérité.

----------


## Taro

Dernière release envoyée une minute avant la fin !  ::):  un upload un peu plus mauvais encore et c'était fichu  ::(:

----------


## ShinSH

Wooooah... 42 jeux au total. Bonne chance a CPC pour les tests. :D

----------


## BourrinDesBois

^^ Finalement j'ai l'impression qu'il y a plus de jeux que la dernière fois.




> Ah j'avais manqué le post ! Je retesterai aussi  
> 
> Et dommage pour BX Tuning, si c'est pas une info confidentielle, y a combien de niveaux en tout ?


En fait c'est censé être généré procéduralement (c'est d'ailleurs à cause de ça que ça plante je pense). Normalement 50. Moi ça plante vers le niveau 18/19 à peu près.

----------


## Taro

Pour ceux qui voudraient tester notre jeu mais qui sont pressés, voilà un lien pour le télécharger (hébergeur Mediafire) : http://cpc.cx/c5P

Je vois qu'il y a des jeux qui sont mis à jour encore depuis minuit, c'est pris en compte par la rédac' du coup ? C'est autorisé ?

----------


## Grhyll

Haaaan les tricheuuuurs ! Au bûcher !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben non je crois que c'est jusqu'à ce soir minuit, me trompe-je?

----------


## schouffy

Nope c'est terminé, cf la page de la jam.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Wooooah... 42 jeux au total. Bonne chance a CPC pour les tests. :D


Pareil, il va leur en falloir!

----------


## ShinSH

Le but est avant tout de produire un jeu, ca serait con de se priver pour une journee...

Au passage, la liste des jeux, triee par plateforme et controles:

*PC Download - Souris:*
- Gunslinger par schouffy - http://schouffy.itch.io/gunslinger
- Guy Rougue Manager par rduburo - http://rduburo.itch.io/guy-rougue-championship-manager
- The Color Game par mioux - http://mioux.itch.io/the-color-game
- Heavy Spacy par Ornithorix - http://ornithorix.itch.io/heavy-spacy

*PC Download - Clavier:*
- Headball par ubuu - http://uubu.itch.io/headball
- Shuffly par lonewolf - http://lonewolf.itch.io/shuffly
- BX Tuning par BourrinDesBois - http://bourrindesbois.itch.io/bx-the...bois-lavalette
- Koshmar par Samzedev - http://samzedev.itch.io/koshmar
- Inferieur a 8 par seleire - http://seleire.itch.io/inferieur-8
- Hyper Vector Shooter par stele - http://stele.itch.io/hyper-vector-shooter
- Frost Space par taronyu26 - http://taronyu26.itch.io/frost-space
- The Kassocial Network par pokix - http://pokix.itch.io/the-kassocial-network
- Grand Theft Clodo par Malimoul - http://malimoul.itch.io/grand-theft-clodo
- Minimalist JRPG par zerger - http://zerger.itch.io/minimalist-jrpg
- Geneva - http://geneva.itch.io/geneva
- Diblo 3 par Poulet - http://le-poulet.itch.io/diblo3
- ZeFight4Win par Eskivor - http://eskivor.itch.io/zefight4win
- Lorie and the Blind Quest par Dvyk Kiep- http://dvyk-kiep.itch.io/lorie-and-the-blind-quest
- Tricot Deluxe Tycoon par Klmp200 - http://klmp200.itch.io/tricot-delux-xl-tycoon
- A man whose life is hard par Kijewoku - http://kijewoku.itch.io/a-man-whose-life-is-hard
- Course Hospicee par Davidoufou - http://davidoufou.itch.io/course-hospice
- Wildcard par Jean-Pol - http://jean-pol.itch.io/wildcard
- Heavy Pac par Ornithorix - http://ornithorix.itch.io/heavy
- A dead world's dream par Joqlepecheur - http://joqlepecheur.itch.io/a-dead-worlds-dream
- MSH Project par bad0S - http://bad0s.itch.io/msh-project
- Lea Passion Decharge par Volatile-Dove - http://volatile-dove.itch.io/lea-passion-decharge

*PC Download - Manette:*
- 2017 par manumanu - http://manumanu.itch.io/2017
- Cow of Duty par GroinCanard - http://groincanard.itch.io/cow-of-duty
- Kayakosaurus par callmemonamiral - http://callmemonamiral.itch.io/kayakosaurus
- Super Pole Dancer par Grhyll - http://grhyll.itch.io/super-pole-dance-fighter-2015

*Web - Souris/Clavier :*
- Conges Sympathiques par Louck - http://louck.itch.io/congs-sympathiques (aussi dispo sur windows)
- Sokobite par ShinSH - http://shinsh.itch.io/sokobite
- The Loading Game par Mephisto - http://mephisto.itch.io/the-loading-game
- Space Biture par Mephisto - http://mephisto.itch.io/space-biture
- Canard DTC par kouick - http://kouick.itch.io/canard-dtc
- Blindness and poledance par wurther - http://wuthrer.itch.io/blindness-and-poledance
- Kitty Frogger par altay - http://altay.itch.io/kitty-frogger
- Shinobi vs Zombies par bob dupneu - http://bob-dupneu.itch.io/shinobi-vs-zombies
- 1946 par Sylvine - http://sylvine.itch.io/1946
- Life of Larve par J.Huvet - http://inform.itch.io/life-of-larve
- Feel My Unicorn par "idaeldev" (ils sont 3)- http://idaeldev.itch.io/feel-my-unicorn

Putain c'est du boulot en fait de tous les faire... Encore plus du retrouver les noms.

EDIT: OK! je crois que j'ai tout fait ( y compris ton jeu taronyu)

----------


## Taro

Allez je t'aide (en même temps, c'est intéressé  ::trollface::  ) : PC Download, Clavier, "Frost Space" by taronyu26 (et arkmenrah) : http://taronyu26.itch.io/frost-space

----------


## Grhyll

Tu as oublié mon Super Pole Dance Fighters Simulator 2015  ::'(: 

Edit : et un autre aussi, j'en ai compté 39 dans ta liste, et itch.io en liste 41, mais alors lequel ! Edit bis : Léa Passion Décharge !

----------


## Taro

Bon boulot, ça simplifiera la vie de la rédac' si ô grand jamais ils passent ici.  :Cigare: 

J'espère que le coup des redistribuables ne refroidira pas les gens à tester Frost Space (du fait que les jeux du moment sont développés avec de vieilles versions de Visual Studio, les gens ont rarement les redist 2012/2013, alors il les faut).
Mais bon, on a mis les liens dans la description.

----------


## ShinSH

Puree j'ai mixe avec Blind pole dancer, et Lea Passion Decharge fait bugger mon cerveau je crois ><

Et oui, le but est de simplifier la vie de ceux qui veulent tester, surtout en listant par peripheriques et technos.

La si je veux tester qques jeux sans me prendre la tete, je me fais tous les jeux web d'un coup. Si j'ai pas de manette sous la main, ben je sais que je peux garder certains jeux pour plus tard. Je suis d'ailleurs assez etonne qu'itchio ne propose pas un tel classement.

----------


## schouffy

Aux curieux qui veulent tester, j'ai rajouté la version Android de Gunslinger.
- viré certains spawn points qui risquent la torsion de pouce ;
- augmenté la taille des hitbox des ennemis.

Malgré tout, c'est encore plus hardcore...

----------


## Grhyll

D'ailleurs ça pourrait être sympa de mettre la liste des jeux dans le premier post, si ShinSH donne sa gracieuse autorisation et que Poussin Joyeux passe par là  ::):

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Coucou ! Je suis passé (mais sur mon tel). OK, je mettrai ça ce soir en OP avec les crédits à ShinSH si t'es OK (beau boulot !).

Beau taux de participation en tout cas pour un concours limité aux lecteurs et forumeurs de CPC!!!

----------


## ShinSH

Aucun probleme pour moi.  ::):

----------


## Taro

Super, ça va être beaucoup plus pratique pour tout le monde je pense !  ::): 

Longe vie à Frost Sp... euh à tous les jeux de cette jam !

----------


## Grhyll

Quelques autres tests :

*
Lorie and the blind quest*

Alors là, je suis un peu partagé, je dois dire. D'un autre côté, c'est potentiellement une des participations à cette jam qui à la fois est un vrai jeu, et à la fois respecte le thème sur à peu près tous les aspects !
Horrible sur à peu près tous les points : la jouabilité (ces pièces sont immenses, bon sang ! Et la portée de vue est tellement minuscule, combien de fois j'ai butté sur cette saloperie de chat en cherchant les escaliers !), le visuel (quelle charmante famille ! Quel doudou tout mignong !), l'ambiance (encore ce put*** de chat qui me perce les oreilles en miaulant, sans parler des commentaires tout à fait agréables du frère, et bien sûr de l'histoire elle-même, qui ferait passer une pendaison pour un agréable pique-nique).
Et pourtant, ça reste un vrai jeu, plein de péripéties, et surtout plein de détails, de petites touches ici et là qui rajoutent à l'ambiance, avec une vraie progression au fur et à mesure qu'on commence à connaître la maison et qu'on parcourt le couloir du premier au pas de course pour aller une énième fois voir le charmant paternel. 
Ca traîne un petit peu en longueur, il y a des moments où je me serais bien passé d'aller explorer chaque pièce une par une, et pourtant cette longueur est un peu indispensable au propos du jeu, à sa lente montée en puissance, à la construction du personnage de Lorie (lel, on dirait presque qu'on parle de Far Cry). 
Une question reste : est-ce qu'il y a plusieurs fins possibles ? J'aurais tendance à penser que non, à moins d'être un pro-gamer fini, mais je n'ai pas le courage de refaire le tout pour m'en assurer (d'autant que je n'aurais sans doute toujours aucune certitude, puisque ça finirait probablement pareil).


*Kayakosaurus* 

Ben j'ai pas pu jouer, en fait ^^' Il faut être 4, le server est, on s'en serait douté, pas franchement envahi par les joueurs, et j'ai pas tout à fait le courage d'organiser une session avec des amis, qui ont potentiellement mieux à faire un samedi midi...
Très belle interface, ceci dit, hein.


*Wildcard*

Au moins, c'est joli, très joli même. Par contre, j'ai pas passé le premier niveau... 
Les contrôles sont vraiment punitifs ; ça passe de "je vais tout droit" à "je fais des 360 de façon incontrôlée", on se prend les obstacles dès qu'on s'en approche à moins de 20 cm, et alors passer sous le canapé dans ces conditions relève pour moi du défi impossible !
Et puis il y a la musique. J'imagine qu'elle est bien dans son style, mais ce n'est pas du tout le mien...
Au final, je pense que le jeu frôle des sensations vraiment chouettes (j'ai toujours adoré voler dans les jeux), mais il aurait fallu que ce soit un peu plus fin au niveau des contrôles, selon moi.


*ZeFight4Win!!!*

Peut-être que je mollis avec le nombre de jeux à tester, mais là je le reconnais, je n'ai pas le courage ; j'ai l'impression d'y avoir déjà joué rien qu'à lire la description et regarder les screenshots ^^'
Si le jeu avait été solo, j'aurais sûrement eu la motiv. En l'occurrence, je ne vois personne dans mon entourage que je déteste assez pour lui demander de tester ce jeu avec moi ^^'


*Kitty Froger*

Un peu déçu que le but soit d'avoir le moins de morts possible, c'est quand même agréable de regarder ces voitures exploser soudainement !


*GTC*

Urgh. Quelle torture ! Les graphismes, la musique, les contrôles inconnus (au clavier je n'arrive qu'à aller en arrière, me tourner vers la gauche et la droite, et encore, il y a ce magnifique écran gris pour certaines de ces touches) ; à la manette je peux me déplacer (en me traînant bien comme il faut, par contre je ne peux rien faire d'autre. La touche espace permet de lire les deux lignes de dialogue du jeu, et le HUD splendide n'a visiblement aucune chance de varier...
Bravo !


*Feel My Unicorn*

Ah ben, si on me demandait, je dirais que le mot "Magnifique" a été inventé pour ce jeu !
Je suis pas convaincu de l'intérêt qu'on peut y trouver en y jouant à deux (j'ai mis 30s avant de comprendre que le deuxième joueur n'était pas une IA, et que les commandes indiquées dans les menus permettaient de contrôles les deux licornes, au lieu de commandes alternatives pour un joueur solo). Par contre, avoir du vomi qui tourne au vert quand on mélange les jets, ça n'a pas de prix !

----------


## Zerger

Erf, maintenant que le concours est fini, je viens d'avoir une super idée de jeu de merde  ::(:

----------


## Altay

> *Kitty Froger*
> 
> Un peu déçu que le but soit d'avoir le moins de morts possible, c'est quand même agréable de regarder ces voitures exploser soudainement !


Merci pour le feedback ! J'ai bricolé le jeu en quelques heures avant la deadline, si je m'y étais pris un peu plus en avance, j'aurais sûrement essayé d'étoffer un peu le gameplay pour avoir quelque chose de plus construit. Au départ, j'avais dans l'idée d'ajouter des piétons qu'il fallait protéger des voitures, mais j'ai été un peu pris de court  :^_^:

----------


## Taro

Y'a tellement de jeux que du coup ça m'a un peu refroidi avant même de commencer à tous les tester  ::O:

----------


## klmp200

Il faut au moins que tu test celui-ci : http://klmp200.itch.io/tricot-delux-xl-tycoon

----------


## Grhyll

taronyu26 => Si tu veux, on peut facilement déceler quelle serait ma sélection à la longueur du test que j'en ai fait ^^ Si tu reprends tous mes tests et que tu gardes que ceux de plus de 4 lignes, ça fait une bonne première sélection ! (Après, il me semble qu'il y en avait un ou deux de bien chouettes sur lesquels j'ai mis que très peu de lignes pour rien spoiler, mais bon.)

----------


## war-p

Hmm, malheureusement, j'ai un projet qui est tombé en même temps que MSH2015... Du coup, j'ai pas pu continuer mon jeu...  :Emo:  (Tant pis, je le présenterai à la prochaine édition  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Taro

> taronyu26 => Si tu veux, on peut facilement déceler quelle serait ma sélection à la longueur du test que j'en ai fait ^^ Si tu reprends tous mes tests et que tu gardes que ceux de plus de 4 lignes, ça fait une bonne première sélection ! (Après, il me semble qu'il y en avait un ou deux de bien chouettes sur lesquels j'ai mis que très peu de lignes pour rien spoiler, mais bon.)


Ouais, je sais, mais y'en a quand même pas mal des jeux, et puis j'ai aussi de "bons jeux" sur mon PC auxquels je dois jouer.  ::):

----------


## hox333

Salut à tous,

Un petit coucou de la team de Course Hospicée !

Pour vous dire qu'on est super content des retours que vous avez pu faire sur le jeu et notamment celui de Grhyll, qui a refait notre jounrée :D
C'est trop cool de voir que le jeu fait rire !

Merci encore et bon courage à tous !

On retrourne bosser sur notre prochain jeu  :;):

----------


## MonkeyManus

Il faut que CPC nous fasse une petite cérémonie de remise des prix ; dans un PMU bien crade du fond du XXe près de la porte des toilettes, ce serait parfait.

----------


## Taro

Ouais mais non, il faut choisir un point central d'IRL pondéré où chaque participant ait une distance à parcourir à peu près égale à celle des autres.
Paris, c'est trop injuste.

Par contre on ne saura si on a été sélectionné qu'à l'apparition du jeu dans le magazine, ou ils comptent nous en parler avant ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Ouais mais non, il faut choisir un point central d'IRL pondéré où chaque participant ait une distance à parcourir à peu près égale à celle des autres.
> Paris, c'est trop injuste.
> 
> Par contre on ne saura si on a été sélectionné qu'à l'apparition du jeu dans le magazine, ou ils comptent nous en parler avant ?


Putain, non, sinon on va se retrouver en Creuse dans un PMU cradingue, prêt de la porte des chiottes, bon bien sur dans le principe ça me plairait bien, mais vu qu'on peut plus fumer dans les bars PMU...

----------


## Grhyll

J'espère qu'il y aura des babes locales pour l'occas !

Et au plaisir, hox333, tant mieux si ça motive ^^

----------


## GandJhalf

Salut,

  On a développé un jeu pour cette édition de MSH, en retenant que d'après la section "Comment participer ?" du règlement, la deadline serait le 15 mai à minuit. Quelle ne fut pas notre déconvenue de trouver les portes fermées quand on s'est connecté vendredi (15) soir vers 23 h sur itch.io... (oui, on s'y est pris à la dernière minute comme des gros canards).

Quoi qu'il en soit, en se disant qu'il y avait sûrement eu un problème de configuration du compte à rebours, on a envoyé un petit mail avec notre jeu à "redacchef", mais celui-ci reste jusqu'à maintenant sans réponse. On s'inquiète un peu d'avoir perdu plusieurs nuits de sommeil et que le jeu ne rentre même pas en compet', du coup je pourrais voir avec quelqu'un pour régler ce petit souci ?

Merci et au plaisir !

----------


## schouffy

Mouarf, owned by English.
Friday at 12AM ça veut dire vendredi à 0h00, jeudi soir quoi  ::): 
Enfin, les orgas sont sympa, ils vont sûrement accepter ton proj.

----------


## GandJhalf

Merci pour ta réponse encourageante *shouffy* !
Mais chez moi faut dire que le règlement apparait tout en Français, notamment :



> Les soumissions sont ouvertes à partir du 15 mars, date de parution de ce magazine, et fermeront définitivement dans deux mois, le 15 mai à minuit pile.

----------


## Grhyll

Dans une journée il y a deux minuits : le premier pour débuter la journée, le second pour le finir ^^' Ceci dit c'est vrai qu'en lisant vite je comprends qu'on puisse avoir votre point de vue...
Moi du coup je m'étais basé sur le compte à rebours qui donnait le nombre de jours, heures et minutes restants, et qui lui était très clair quand à la date de fin !
Ceci dit comme dit schouffy, y a pas de raison qu'ils refusent ton jeu s'ils ont bien reçu ton mail, pour une jam de deux mois on est pas forcément à un jour près...

----------


## MonkeyManus

Hors de question qu'ils participent.
(Running gag).

----------


## Taro

Dans ce cas, on a corrigé des bugs sur Frost Space depuis la fin de la jam, on peut mettre à jour le jeu ?

----------


## GandJhalf

Vous inquiétez pas, on ne volerait pas la première place avec notre "jeu"
(probablement la seconde par contre  :B):  si la rédac aime les jeux sans son).

Plus sérieusement, y'a-t-il un orga que je pourrais contacter par MP pour voir ça ? Le mail à 'redacchef' n'a pas de succès pour le moment (et en même temps, il a peut-être d'autres canards à laquer, le rédac chef)

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pas sûr que la rédaction lise (ou ait même connaissance de) ce topic qui n'est pas officiel. Je pense que si tu n'as pas de réponse, tu peux tenter d'envoyer un message à LF Sébum (rédacteur au journal et aussi créateur des topics "Developpez couché" au-dessus). D'ailleurs, il peut-être co-rédac chef maintenant si je me rappelle bien.

----------


## Taro

Dommage  ::cry::

----------


## DvykKiep

Salut,

Moi aussi je croyais que ça se terminait la nuit de vendredi soir et non le jeudi à minuit... Heureusement j'ai vu ça un jour avant et j'ai rushé la fin du jeu.

Donc ma participation c'est *Lorie and the Blind Quest*, un first person adventure où l'on joue une fillette aveugle dans sa maison. C'est trash, assez difficile au départ, mais la courbe de progression est importante et au bout de 2/3 missions, on commence à maîtriser le lieu et on fini par y jouer comme si on voyait tout. Je suis heureux d'avoir un projet très proche de l'idée que j'en avait au début et qu'il soit horrible dans son scénario/gameplay/model 3D mais pas techniquement bancal.



http://dvyk-kiep.itch.io/lorie-and-the-blind-quest




Pour répondre à Grhyll, *Lorie and the Blind Quest* n'a qu'une seule fin, donc pas la peine de le relancer, mais je suis super content que quelqu'un l'ai terminé. Ton test nous a vraiment touché.

Je réfléchis à une version _"director's cut"_, avec quelques corrections sur le volume des voix, des triggers améliorés et une meilleure spatialisation des sons 3D, parcque là j'ai rustiné à mort pour que les sons ne passent pas au travers des murs et des plafonds/sols.

Du coup si quelqu'un s'y connait en audio 3D dans Unity3D pour éviter qu'un son soit aussi fort de l'autre côté d'un mur que dans la pièce, je serais plus que preneur.

Je vais tenter de faire un petit post-mortem aussi.

---------- Post added at 04h23 ---------- Previous post was at 02h56 ----------

Avis sur quelques jeux de la JAM :

*Sokobite*
_Web-Puzzle-Solo-Clavier_Fan de puzzle game et de Sokoban, je ne pouvais qu'être fan de Sokobite. Plein de niveaux, de l'humour dans les textes interlevels, une difficulté croissante. Bref du très bon pour moi je suis fan et je l'ai fini !

*1946*
_Web-Story-Solo-Clavier_Simple mais amusant, j'ai aimé. Ca prend moins de 5 min donc ça sert à rien spoiler.

*Conges Sympathiques*
_Web/EXE-Party game-Solo-Clavier/Souris_Une réalisation cohérante, des graphismes 2d très sympathiques, plein de mini-jeux assez fun et un combat final pas évident. Un très bon moment.

*Kayakosaurus*
_EXE-Course-Multi en ligne-Manette_Grosse rigolade avec mes frangins sur les contrôles qui au début semblent absurdes, puis qu'on pense pouvoir maîtriser, pour finalement se rendre compte que c'est quand même l'enfer. C'est drôle par les contrôles et le concept, ainsi que le visuel (les demi-spectateurs, le ragdol du dino...), mais ça devient aussi assez vite frustrant et ça donne la gerbe...

*Minimalist JRPG*
_EXE-RPG-Solo-Clavier_Passé 1h dessus, ça m'a fait penser au sentiment que j'avais en _"jouant"_ à Cookie Clicker, mais en plus riche et tactique. L'auteur a gardé le cœur du gameplay d'un jeu de RPG-farming de donjon sans les fioritures inutiles. C'est fun, répétitif (mais c'est le but, donc c'est bien), c'est un vrai jeu et ça dénonce pas mal de dérives sur les RPG, qui finalement se retrouvent autant dans des JRPG que des MMO... Intéressant, même si on à l'impression de perdre son temps :-)

*BX Tuning : Rogue Like*
_EXE-Rogue-like-Solo-Clavier/souris_C'est drôle, les graphs et les upgrades font rires, c'est dur (normal rogue-like) et à peine tu finis une partie tu n'as qu'une envie c'est relancer pour tester d'autres combinaisons et aller encore plus loin. J'ai pas vu le bug annoncé, mais je ne suis jamais arrivé très loin non plus.

*Super Pole Dancer 2015*
_EXE-Plateforme-Solo-Manette_Scénario laullesque, contrôles supers intéressants, mais difficulté dans les levels  super abusé. Impossible de passer la deuxième araignée qui tombe sur les barres quand on sort sur la forêt... Et pourtant j'ai essayé, j'avais vraiment envie de finir le jeu de Grhyll, qui m'avait fait l'honneur de finir mon propre jeu (donc lui rendre la pareille était pour moi un minimum). Mais là ça dépasse mes capacités. En tout cas j'ai souris au scénario d'intro et apprécié le gameplay, mais frustré par cette difficulté qui montre trop vite et de ne pas avoir tout vu. Vivement un Let's play.

*Gunslinger*
_EXE-Shoot-Solo-Souris_Très bonne réalisation, gameplay/contrôles très bien pensés, mais là aussi super dur... J'ai atteinds la troisième couverture une fois, et j'ai retenté encore plein de fois après. Impossible pour moi, d'y parvenir à nouveau. Là aussi super concept, gameplay au poil, mais difficulté frustrante...

*Headball*
_EXE-Arcade-Multi local-Clavier_Le futur Towerfall... Graph pixel au top, gameplay bien fun, multi sur le même PC. Mais des fois la fin de partie peu sembler longue si un joueur s'est économisé durant toute la partie et fini tout seul après que tout le monde soit mort...

*Course Hospicee*
_EXE-Course-Solo/Multi local-Manette_Méga potentiel. L'idée de départ excellente. Des contrôles qui change toutes les 7/8 sec pour simuler alzheimer, c'est une idée de génie. Des graphs plus que sympa, une ambiance réussie... mais...
TROP DUR. La sécurité trace à fond, et il faudra s'y reprendre à presque 10 fois avant de réussir un peu quelque chose (et encore il faut avoir pas mal de chance...).
Alors là je supplie le créateur de faire une MAJ de son jeu, en laissant le mode actuel, où l'on est coursé par les medics (qui est utile pour un défi solo), mais rajouter un mode course simple pour le multi, sans medics derrière et avec juste la course entre les 3 joueurs. Un menu/bouton pour relancer la course, sans devoir relancer le jeu et hop : C'est parfait !!
Comme déjà dit par plusieurs personnes avant moi, un excellent jeu à faire avec ses amis pour des soirées jeux rigolos en multi local !!

----------


## Taro

Vas-y y'a personne qui teste notre jeu ?  ::cry::

----------


## schouffy

> Du coup si quelqu'un s'y connait en audio 3D dans Unity3D pour éviter qu'un son soit aussi fort de l'autre côté d'un mur que dans la pièce, je serais plus que preneur.


Je m'y connais pas vraiment, mais tu peux pas raycast ton AudioSource depuis ta caméra et si y'a qqch entre les deux (genre: un mur, tu peux mettre tes murs/pièces dans un layer, et les autres objets dans un autre pour différencier quand tu fais ton raycast) tu baisses le volume de l'audio source ? Et le pitch pour que le son ait l'air "écrasé".

----------


## GandJhalf

Merci *Poussin Joyeux* pour le contact, MP envoyé et à suivre.

*taronyu26* je testerais bien votre jeu, je suis fan de GW... mais j'ai pas de machine Windows sous la main : | Vous auriez pas une video quelque part ?
D'ailleurs, je crois comprendre que c'est du Cpp. Vous avez utilisé quoi pour la partie graphique ?

----------


## Zerger

Bravo à toutes ces personnes qui ont le courage de tester tous les jeux  ::lol::

----------


## Taro

> *taronyu26* je testerais bien votre jeu, je suis fan de GW... mais j'ai pas de machine Windows sous la main : | Vous auriez pas une video quelque part ?
> D'ailleurs, je crois comprendre que c'est du Cpp. Vous avez utilisé quoi pour la partie graphique ?


Salut, ça fait plaisir ! Eh bien pour l'instant j'ai bien une vidéo ou deux mais de là où je "bosse" je ne pourrai jamais les uploader. Je peux faire ça ce soir si tu veux.  ::): 
Au passage on continue à maintenir le jeu, c'est un projet qu'on avait prévu dès le départ pour le mener à bout, d'ailleurs il y aura bientôt une Alpha et une Pre-Bêta, tu peux passer sur le sujet dédié au jeu si tu veux demander à participer. Le lien est dans ma signature.

En effet, c'est du C++, le moteur est maison et s'appelle ICE pour Ice Cube Engine, basé sur la SFML et donc sur OpenGL.
On a hésité récemment à se passer complètement de la SFML et faire du OpenGL pur et dur, mais bon, y'aurait vraiment trop de trucs qu'elle apporte qu'on aurait alors à coder nous-mêmes.

----------


## Grhyll

*taronyu26*, je dois reconnaître que le style de jeu, ajouté au fait qu'il a l'air d'être ultra touffu, m'ont un peu rebuté ! Mais je le testerai sans doute quand même plus tard, genre ce week-end si j'y pense !

*DvykKiep* c'est avec plaisir que j'ai testé Lorie ! Ca me rassure un peu de savoir qu'il n'y a pas de fin alternative, 

Spoiler Alert! 


le chrono me paraissait bien court pour pouvoir s'en sortir à temps !


Effectivement, SPDFS2015 est un peu ardu, c'est du die&retry, et la courbe de progression est d'autant plus rapide que je n'ai pas eu le temps de faire un jeu très long, donc il fallait bien concentrer au maximum les idées que j'ai eu le temps de mettre en place ^^' Après je pense qu'il y a une belle courbe de progression au fil des morts, moi-même après avoir passé pas mal d'heures à jouer pour tester je peux le finir en 10-15 minutes sans trop de souci. 
Mais bon tu m'as pas l'air d'être un addict à la difficulté, si j'en crois les autres tests que tu as faits :D

----------


## Taro

> *taronyu26*, je dois reconnaître que le style de jeu, ajouté au fait qu'il a l'air d'être ultra touffu, m'ont un peu rebuté ! Mais je le testerai sans doute quand même plus tard, genre ce week-end si j'y pense !


Oui, il est pas mal avancé déjà. Mais faut pas se décourager ! Teste en multi (en local) si possible, si jamais à un moment donné vous avez des problèmes (tous n'ont pas pu être corrigés) n'hésitez pas à retenter.
Ça vaut le coup d'y jouer à plusieurs, c'est plus rigolo.


Sinon voici le début de mes tests :

*Course hospicée*
Pas de manette à mon école, désolé.  ::sad:: 


*Grand Theft Clodo*
Au nom ça avait l'air génial, très déçu, pour ne pas dire "c'est nul".
J'ai rien compris, les trois quarts des touches affichent un nuage gris opaque dégueulasse sur tout l'écran à l'appui, j'ai même pas trouvé la touche pour détrousser les vieilles, enfin si elle parlait mais il se passait rien niveau sousous.


*Gunslinger*
Génial ! C'est hyper hardcore... déjà le viol du cheval  ::o: 
Sinon je fais que mourir, mais bon, c'est vachement arcade !


*A man whose life is hard*
C'est génial haha énorme !
J'adore le flappy bird même si la hitbox est abusée ; pareil pour l'évitement des bombes. Le ramasse-cace dans la gare j'ai rien compris. Le combat contre l'IA à la stickman fighter non plus, elle se comporte bizarrement.
Néanmoins : c'est génial !


*Kitty Frogger*
C'est sympa mais au début j'ai rien compris.  ::huh:: 
Bon, finalement j'ai pas capté si y'avait une fin ou pas, alors au bout d'un moment je m'amusais à faire péter le plus de voitures possible.
Ça a déjà été dit, je crois que ça aurait été plus drôle si le scoring était basé sur notre capacité à foudre le bordel en ville.
Après tout les chats sont des connards.


*Hyper Vector Shooter*
Sympa ! Le mode normal avec le vaisseau de base est ultra hardcore putain ! Mais c'est sympa. Pour le coup c'est très simpliste comme shooter par contre.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut Taryon j'ai testé la plupart des jeux dont le tien, malheureusement j'ai pas trop le temps d'écrire un petit test pour chaque. En ce qui concerne le votre, je suis vraiment déçu car c'est un bon jeu plutôt bien pensé et sympathique, du coupo je me demande s'il a sa place ici!  :;):

----------


## Taro

Salut, merci de l'avoir testé, mais pourquoi être déçu ?
On a pas vraiment pour but de faire un truc très mauvais, même si y'a quelques trucs bien relous comme les cris wilhelm à la chaîne, du coup ça devrait être plaisant d'y jouer...  ::sad:: 

---------- Post added at 14h28 ---------- Previous post was at 14h09 ----------


*The color game memory*
"the-color-game-winform-version a cessé de fonctionner"


*Dibl03*
Okay... y'en a qui ont osé faire des "musiques" à la bouche ? Mon dieu ! C'est tellement con  ::): 
Au passage, si l'ennemi t'enchaine, c'est fini.


*Koshmar*
Oh mon dieu... Mes yeux... C'est IM-PO-SSIBLE de se déplacer avec ces boules de partout !
Et ce bruit de monstre là, horrible... Impossible d'échapper aux cubes aussi, du coup.
J'ai pas réussi à obtenir un seul réveil.


*Léa Passion Décharge*
Haha pas mal bien que la sensibilité des déplacements / rotations soit abusée. Juste horrible comme il faut  ::): 
Par contre je me suis noyé...  ::(: 


*SPDFS 2015*
J'ai pas passé le menu. Rien ne réagit, ni clavier ni souris...  :tired: 

---------- Post added at 14h47 ---------- Previous post was at 14h28 ----------


*Shinobi vs Zombies*
Mon dieu la sensibilité des déplacements... je meurs en boucle, à part en ne bougeant pas et en attendant que le zombie me vienne dessus.


*The kassocial network*
Kesskecé ? J'ai pas trop compris comment avoir des likes, j'ai spammé les posts et je suis "morte" de manque d'humeur.


*ZeFight4Win*
Haha énorme on y ajoué à deux, ça pue du cul mais c'est bien rigolo... "Yhaaa" "Yhaaaa" "Yhaaaaa"  :B): 


*2017*
HAHAHAHAHA ENORMISSIME !
Bon vachement suicidaires pour avoir choisi l'unreal mais bon...
Dommage qu'on n'ait pas de manettes ici, j'ai juste spammé dans le vent sur les ennemis.


*Space Biture*
J'adore le concept mais c'est vachement dur ! Y'a trop d'astéroïdes putain !  ::lol::

----------


## Grhyll

> *SPDFS 2015*
> J'ai pas passé le menu. Rien ne réagit, ni clavier ni souris...


Lel !


Frost Space c'est multi obligatoire, ou il y a aussi possibilité de s'amuser en solo ?

----------


## Taro

J'avais pas vu désolé, j'essaie de tous les tester alors je me permets de pas lire chaque pavé en entier.

Oui, tu peux jouer en solo sur Frost Space.  :;): 

Suite :

*Heavy Spacy*
Super bien fait, joli et tout, mais PU-TAIN D'IM-PO-SSI-BLEUH !


*Wildcard*
Artistiquement sympa, mais ça manque grandement d'informations de lumière, de perception des distances...
Je meurs viteuf, c'est assez hard.


*Cow of Duty*
J'ai pas de pad là sous la main. Sérieux les gens ça peut se jouer au clavier aussi... C'est bien le clavier...  ::cry:: 


*Inférieur à 8*
Un peu simpliste mais sympa, j'ai vraiment compris qu'à la fin.


*Genova*
Concept sympa, prise en main un peu dure, mais sérieux y'a pas de son du tout...  ::cry:: 

---------- Post added at 15h24 ---------- Previous post was at 15h04 ----------

*1946*
Euh, y'a des ennemis ? Il se passe rien... Je tire dans le vent, un type parle à la radio...


*Life of lavre*
Bon ça a été dur de le charger, mais ça fonctionne, je me suis fait surprendre au début, c'est vachement chronométré.
Sinon, ben comme dit dans la description, c'est très répétitirépétitirépétitif !


*Congés sympathiques*
Vachement sympa, bien expliqué, style uni et constant, j'ai bien aimé, y'a une petite touche de reviens-y.

----------


## pokix

> *The kassocial network*
> Kesskecé ? J'ai pas trop compris comment avoir des likes, j'ai spammé les posts et je suis "morte" de manque d'humeur.


Quand tu lances un post, une touche clignote. Il faut appuyer sur la touche équivalente au clavier avant la fin du compteur  :;):

----------


## rduburo

> Quand tu lances un post, une touche clignote. Il faut appuyer sur la touche équivalente au clavier avant la fin du compteur


et c'est pas facile  ::):

----------


## Taro

> Quand tu lances un post, une touche clignote. Il faut appuyer sur la touche équivalente au clavier avant la fin du compteur





> et c'est pas facile


Ok je vois ! En effet c'pas facile.  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Salut, merci de l'avoir testé, mais pourquoi être déçu ?
> On a pas vraiment pour but de faire un truc très mauvais, même si y'a quelques trucs bien relous comme les cris wilhelm à la chaîne, du coup ça devrait être plaisant d'y jouer... [COLOR="Silver"]


Je suis déçu que ce soit pas un peu plus fou ou horrible. Pour les cris je sais pas j'ai pas pu jouer avec le son. Mais ton jeu est plutôt agréable. Faut pas pleurer!

---------- Post added at 16h08 ---------- Previous post was at 16h07 ----------




> Quand tu lances un post, une touche clignote. Il faut appuyer sur la touche équivalente au clavier avant la fin du compteur


D'ailleurs ça m'a fait penser à ça :
http://www.humanbenchmark.com/tests/reactiontime/

Ou à un Qte mais avec un vrai interêt puisqu'il y a du défi.

----------


## ShinSH

Bon j'ai enfin pu essayer *Frost Space*: Je ne vous jette pas la pierre les gars, j'ai aussi converti un projet perso sur le concours precedent en 2012. Mais ca se voit un peu que c'est une demo pour un truc a venir...

Sinon c'est bien sympa meme si ca manque de feedback, et on est limite decu que ca s'arrete aussi vite...

----------


## Taro

> Je suis déçu que ce soit pas un peu plus fou ou horrible. Pour les cris je sais pas j'ai pas pu jouer avec le son. Mais ton jeu est plutôt agréable. Faut pas pleurer!


En fait on a un effet de bloom maintenant et il rend assez horrible sur les ennemis, c'est con mais on a manqué de temps sur la fin pour l'intégrer avant l'envoi au concours. Bien sûr notre spécialiste Shaders bosse dessus pour le rendre potable en termes de rendu sur les ennemis, mais de base là ça rend assez moche. Dommage que ça n'ait pas été dans la version que tu as testé  ::): 




> Bon j'ai enfin pu essayer *Frost Space*: Je ne vous jette pas la pierre les gars, j'ai aussi converti un projet perso sur le concours precedent en 2012. Mais ca se voit un peu que c'est une demo pour un truc a venir...
> 
> Sinon c'est bien sympa meme si ca manque de feedback, et on est limite decu que ca s'arrete aussi vite...


Ouais, je sais, je me suis dit que ça se verrait, peu importe on fait aussi ça pour se faire connaitre... Bon ça n'empêche qu'on avait vraiment du retard dessus, et qu'on a cravaché mercredi soir et jeudi (toute la journée  ::cry::  ) pour pouvoir envoyer une version potable à temps.

Ça s'arrête un peu vite, mais si tu veux tu peux mettre plus de vagues et/ou plus de mobs, il suffit d'aller dans _data/levels/_ et éditer le fichier XML. _(Pour du multi, il suffit de faire ça sur le PC qui sera hôte, les clients n'ont pas besoin d'un level identique, ils reçoivent les ennemis spawnés en temps et en heure)_
Quand le jeu sortira en release de chez release, tout ça sera bien sûr stocké en binaire, mais pour l'instant on se prend pas la tête.

----------


## hox333

DvykKiep 


> EXE-Course-Solo/Multi local-Manette
> Méga potentiel. L'idée de départ excellente. Des contrôles qui change toutes les 7/8 sec pour simuler alzheimer, c'est une idée de génie. Des graphs plus que sympa, une ambiance réussie... mais...
> TROP DUR. La sécurité trace à fond, et il faudra s'y reprendre à presque 10 fois avant de réussir un peu quelque chose (et encore il faut avoir pas mal de chance...).
> Alors là je supplie le créateur de faire une MAJ de son jeu, en laissant le mode actuel, où l'on est coursé par les medics (qui est utile pour un défi solo), mais rajouter un mode course simple pour le multi, sans medics derrière et avec juste la course entre les 3 joueurs. Un menu/bouton pour relancer la course, sans devoir relancer le jeu et hop : C'est parfait !!
> Comme déjà dit par plusieurs personnes avant moi, un excellent jeu à faire avec ses amis pour des soirées jeux rigolos en multi local !!


Merci pour ton retour et ravie de voir que la mécanique te plait ! On fera peut être effectivement une maj en fonction des retours des joueurs mais pour l'instant on est sur un autre projet qui prend vraiment du temps et la deadline se rapproche !

Pour expliquer un peu les décisions de design en terme de difficulté, quand on a travaillé dessus, on devait présenter notre jeu en deux minutes devant un public, on a donc opté pour une expérience one shot : tu lances le jeu, tu comprends (ou pas) et c'est partie. C'était donc une intention, on ne pensait pas qu'il pouvait y avoir un potentiel de rejouabilité mais pourquoi pas et tant mieux !

Mais tes suggestions ne sont pas tombées dans l'oreille d'un sourd  ::): 

Bonne journée à tous !

----------


## Joq le pecheur

Coucou tout le monde, j'ai proposé au concours *"a dead world's dream"*. Juste pour préciser que ça se joue aussi bien au clavier qu'à la manette  :;):  . Personnellement je préfère le clavier mais il paraît qu'à la manette c'est plus facile.
Ah oui et vous êtes pas obligés de commencer par le niveau 1, il y'en a 3 au choix en utilisant le petit panneau vert à côté du téleporteur. Bref ça me fera plaisir si vous vous y plongez.
Pour ceux qui sont intimidés par le compte à rebours de 5h, c'est surtout pour faire stresser (on dirait que ça a marché), le jeu est finissable en 2 heures si vous êtes pas obsessionels du 100%. La fin est un petit peu évolutive en fonction de ce que vous avez trouvé.

J'ai essayé un certain nombre de jeux et je me suis bien fendu la poire, belle édition !

----------


## MonkeyManus

Je vais essayer d'en tester un maximum ce weekend. C'est un sacré investissement : 42 jeux, 10 minutes par jeu, 7 heures  ::): 
(Merci taronyu26 pour ton retour ; concernant l'Unreal Engine, il m'a au contraire sauvé la vie : merci les Blueprints, c'est magique.)

----------


## Zerger

En 10 minutes, tu ne verras rien de Minimalist JPRG  :Emo: 

C'est un jeu qui a ete fait dans la souffrance pour mieux faire souffrir les joueurs a coup de grind et de farm.
Ca m'emmerde, je m'etais casser la binette pour reflechir a des competences sympas a debloquer avec les niveaux  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

En même temps c'est pas super étonnant ^^' Perso quand je joue à un RPG, c'est pour l'histoire et l'ambiance plus que pour les combats répétitifs ^^'

----------


## Taro

> Je vais essayer d'en tester un maximum ce weekend. C'est un sacré investissement : 42 jeux, 10 minutes par jeu, 7 heures 
> (Merci taronyu26 pour ton retour ; concernant l'Unreal Engine, il m'a au contraire sauvé la vie : merci les Blueprints, c'est magique.)


En effet, j'ai fini par arrêter de tout tester, ça prends beaucoup de temps, mais j'en ai quand même testé environ la moitié je pense.

De rien, on a bien rigolé en testant votre jeu (mais en solo car pas de manettes ici), si tu devais te sentir redevable alors teste Frost Space pour moi  ::ninja::  et en multi si possible !  ::lol:: 

D'ailleurs on a bien avancé et corrigé des méchants bugs. On devrait bientôt distribuer ça comme alpha privée. Parce que la version de la jam est pas hyper stable.

----------


## rduburo

je viens de tester :
- Shinobi vs Zombies par bob dupneu - http://bob-dupneu.itch.io/shinobi-vs-zombies

Très bons les bruitages et la musique  ::): 
Je me suis fait éclater au bout de 10 mais j'essaie encore.

----------


## raaaahman

J'en ai testé quelques uns aussi:

*Congés Sympathiques:*
Rien à dire, mini-jeux débiles et efficaces. 

*Gunslinger:*
Une musique de couwboys et du pan-pan bien hardcore. Ca se laisse jouer y'a pas à dire, je pense que je réessaierai motherfuckin' bad guys! (Par contre le "dernier checkpoint" j'ai pas pigé: je meurs au tableau 2, je recommences au début, pas de checkpoint?)

*Headball:*
 ::lol::  Oh oui, un jeu crétin c'est bien, un jeu crétin à deux c'est mieux!

*Life of Larve:*
J'ai pas réussi à lancer la partie, je clique sur "jouer" et ça ne fait rien. Ou alors c'est parce que je suis une larve?

*Tricot XL Tycoon:*
Elle est où la pelote?  ::(:  Trop de n'importe quoi, j'ai pas eu la patience d'essayer de piger s'il y avait quelque chose à "jouer".

*The Loading Game:*
Bonne blague, on verra si j'ai la patience de voir la "fin".

J'ai téléchargé *Minimalist RPG*, on va voir... EDIT: Mon dieu tout ce grind en perspective, j'ai fui...

----------


## LaJazuve

hello, déjà je remercie les testeurs, c'est vrai que l'on a pas forcement le temps et le courage de tout tester avoir des avis c'est toujours cool ! don j'ai fais life of Larve, effectivement par moment le menu et assez récalcitrant..je viens d'uploader une nouvelle version en allégeant comme j'ai pu ^^ donc si il y en a qui peuvent me dire si ça marche je vous remercie grassement ! 

En tout cas la diversité des jeux présent et très appréciable, je passe du bon temps XD !

----------


## Louck

Merci beaucoup aux testeurs et à leurs retours sur les mini-jeux (même si vous ne faites pas plus d'une ligne de test sur Congés sympathiques  ::ninja:: ).

----------


## Taro

Ouais enfin ça manque quand même de retours sur Frost Space  ::ninja::

----------


## Taro

Salut les gens, bon c'est plus vraiment lié au concours mais on a sorti l'Alpha de Frost Space, bien plus stable et bien plus complète que celle de la jam.
Il y a quelques soucis encore, certains ont été corrigés depuis mais on a pas encore envoyé ça sur un hébergeur.

Le lien de téléchargement :
http://frost-space.com/dl/Frost Space 2015-05-25 19h30.zip

Le "trailer" :

----------


## ShinSH

Bon, ca serait cool que la redac passe par ici pour au moins nous dire quand on aura des news sur le concours...  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Ils doivent même pas savoir que ce topic existe :D

----------


## Zerger

Ou alors on a été tellement mauvais qu'ils se sont tous jetés par la fenetre pendant les tests  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je pense que ce sera testé/voté pour le numéro d'été de fin juillet qui couvre le reste de l'été. C'est le genre de numéro où ils mettent ce genre de "choses"  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Voilà une théorie qui se tient !

----------


## Fenrir

https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac/st...00723280347138

Ce sera bien pour le numéro double d'été !

----------


## Truc

Et on connait déjà le vainqueur (ou pas) !
https://twitter.com/akaAgar/status/607899679863369729

----------


## ShinSH

Il s'agit de Lorie and the Blind Quest, que je n'ai d'ailleurs toujours pas testé perso... >< Je m'y mets à mon retour.

----------


## Louck

C'est vrai que le jeu fait plus gros concept/bonne idée qu'un jeu horrible  ::P: .

----------


## Grhyll

Mh je sais pas si tu l'as testé, mais moi je l'ai bel et bien trouvé horrible ^^'

----------


## Louck

Je ne pense pas avoir la même définition "d'horrible" alors  ::P: .

----------


## Taro

Un jeu peut être, par exemple et à mon sens, bien ficelé et artistique tout en étant horrible à jouer/contrôler/comprendre/réussir...

----------


## Grhyll

Nan pis faut voir la gueule du bébé ou du doudou, aussi, quand même...

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Salut les poto's, je tiens à remercier "Pierrec" du site OUJEVIPO et créateur de "Cows will tear us apart", il a fait un test tellement classe de mon jeu pourri que je me permet de vous mettre le lien vers son site :
http://oujevipo.fr/general/4447-bx-t...he-rogue-like/

----------


## Louck

Il y a aussi le test de Headball  ::P: 

http://oujevipo.fr/general/4439-headball/

----------


## Grhyll

Haan je suis jaloux  ::O:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Il y a aussi le test de Headball 
> 
> http://oujevipo.fr/general/4439-headball/


C'est vrai, je l'avais vu!

----------


## Uubu

Dave Cooper  :Cigare:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais classe quand même.

----------


## KikouilleMaster

Il faut noter qu'un Tchèque a fait un let's play de quelques un des jeux, c'est... perturbant:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9NTVFtwFdk0

Tristesse, il a pas réussi à bouger dans Kayakosaurus :c

----------


## Grhyll

Perturbant, je crois que c'est le mot !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

C'est énorme c'est la magie d'internet!

----------


## ShinSH

J'avoue qu'avoir les jeux d'un concours consistant à faire le truc le plus horrible qui sont testés par un youtubeur random tchèque, c'est fort.

"C'est ca, vas faire un jeu de merde, il y aura bien un tchèque ou deux qui voudra l'essayer."  ::XD::

----------


## Taro

Mais tellement. Et du coup il teste pas les jeux qui se prennent au sérieux, du coup pour nous c'est râpé.  :^_^:

----------


## wuthrer

Ahah, Blindness and Poledance s'est aussi vu gratifier par un let's play, mais russe celui-ci!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lp0uPeVPiwE

Il y a quand même 11'000 vues sur ce truc. La magie d'internet, comme tu dis BourrinDesBois.

N'empêche, j'aimerai trop savoir ce qu'il dit. Je me demande même s'il parle du jeu, je comprends pas comment il peut tenir 11 minutes sur mon truc.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Et toujours pas de résultat du concours dans le CPC de ce mois ci?

----------


## Zerger

Pas avant Juillet apparement

----------


## ShinSH

Les resultats seront dans le numero d'ete du 15 juillet, donc patience... Il vaut mieux en profiter pour faire d'autres trucs, oublier le concours, et avoir une petite surprise quand on se rend compte que c'est publie.  ::):

----------


## Stele

Tiens Pipomantis (enfin sauf détournement d'identité  :;):  ) a testé mon Jeu (Hyper Vector Shooter).

Tant d'effort pour un jeu presque injouable  ::): 

Au fait, bravo aux autres participants pour l'originalité de vos titres ! Le mien se contente d'être trop dur (et chiant accessoirement)...

----------


## Taro

Normalement au moins un BLAH du lot c'est moi  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Wah j'suis quand même pas mal placé :D Pourtant j'avais l'impression de m'en sortir comme une quiche !

----------


## Taro

J'avais cru aussi, mais c'est qu'il est tellement dur ce jeu !

Par contre on est un peu déçus avec le collègue, on a dû tester minimum la moitié des jeux de la jam mais on eu maximum 3-4 retours sur le notre ici-même.

J'attends impatiemment le dossier que CPC va nous pondre sur cette jam.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Tout l'édito du CPC sorti cette semaine est dédié à ce concours!!!  ::o: 

Pour résumer en gros: les tests des jeux sélectionnés étaient prévus pour le numéro de cette semaine mais comme il y a eu un afflux énorme de jeux déposés sur itch.io juste avant la fin du concours, hé bien ce n'était plus possible.  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

Erreur de debutant, ca se passe toujours comme ca dans des Game Jams.  ::):

----------


## Louck

Surtout les Game Jams de 0h  ::ninja::

----------


## L-F. Sébum

> Erreur de debutant, ca se passe toujours comme ca dans des Game Jams.


Et dans les bouclages.

----------


## Taro

'tain la déception, tout ça à cause de ces gens qui envoient au dernier moment...*

_*troisième et dernier Zip de Frost Space envoyé à 23h59_

----------


## ShinSH

> Et dans les bouclages.


C'est vrai, mea culpa.

Et j'avoue que je m'attendais aussi à voir une vingtaine de jeux, pas 41.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Est-ce que certains d'entre vous pensent à un avenir un peu plus sérieux pour leur jeu ?

----------


## Taro

Clairement. On compte aller jusqu'à mettre Frost Space sur Steam Greenlight.

----------


## Louck

Lol non. Nous avons fait un jeu moche a la base. Si je veux faire un vrai jeu, je l aurai fais dès le départ  ::P: 
Par contre le publier dans une autre langue sur newsground / konglegate s il est bien reçu, pourquoi pas.

----------


## MonkeyManus

C'est quoi le modèle dans ce contexte ? Kongregate te reverse une petite partie des bénefs publicitaires ?

@Taronyu : belle aventure !

----------


## Taro

Haha merci, disons que c'était prévu dès le départ de le mener jusqu'au bout, mais il restera 100% gratuit.

----------


## Louck

> C'est quoi le modèle dans ce contexte ? Kongregate te reverse une petite partie des bénefs publicitaires ?
> 
> @Taronyu : belle aventure !


Pas de modèle économique. Un jeu qui dure 10min avec rien d'exceptionnel, je ne le vend pas.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

> Est-ce que certains d'entre vous pensent à un avenir un peu plus sérieux pour leur jeu ?


Moi j'ai carrément était contacté par citroën pour moderniser son image de marque!

----------


## Grhyll

Loul, c'est les dés, ça les a fait rêver !

Moi j'envisage vaguement d'essayer de continuer Super Pole Dance Fighter Simulator 2015 (en en changeant le nom), en gardant juste le gameplay et l'esprit un peu débile, mais en refaisant tout le reste, avec notamment quelqu'un qui saurait dessiner pour de vrai plutôt qu'en foutant des filtres sur des photos ou en écumant "free png" pour la totalité des graphismes  ::):

----------


## Mephisto

De mon côté mes concepts sont trop simples pour être déclinés en "vrais" jeux. C'est aussi pour ça l'HTML5, ça les rend jouables au boulot pendant la pause ou parfait pour glandouiller.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour moi j'ai juste fait *Koshmar* pour cette game Jam donc ça n'ira pas plus loin. Et puis il se termine en 2-3 mn (si, si c'est largement faisable!) donc difficile de le proposer pour autre chose!  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

> De mon côté mes concepts sont trop simples pour être déclinés en "vrais" jeux. C'est aussi pour ça l'HTML5, ça les rend jouables au boulot pendant la pause ou parfait pour glandouiller.


C'est con parce que ton space biture a du potentiel pour un jeu sur android. Genre gratuit avec des pubs, et un unlock de pubs a 0.99€.

Pour ma part je dois reprogrammer le moteur de jeu, et reskinner le truc, parce que c'est un coup a se faire jeter de tous les stores.

----------


## Zerger

Très sympa l'édito du dernier numéro qui parle justement du MSH2015  ::):

----------


## Taro

Sympa mais ça m'a tellement mis l'eau à la bouche  :Bave:

----------


## MonkeyManus

De mon côté je réfléchis à un Kickstarter (pour 2017, le jeu - tout buggé - de combat de politiques) ; c'est plus facile d'accès depuis leur arrivée en France mais je ne sais pas si c'est la plateforme la plus pertinente pour un projet franco-français.

----------


## Mephisto

> C'est con parce que ton space biture a du potentiel pour un jeu sur android. Genre gratuit avec des pubs, et un unlock de pubs a 0.99€.
> 
> Pour ma part je dois reprogrammer le moteur de jeu, et reskinner le truc, parce que c'est un coup a se faire jeter de tous les stores.


Maintenant que tu le dis c'est vrai que ça se prêterait bien à la plate-forme.  ::):

----------


## LaJazuve

bon moi je vais rester modeste , mais je pense le Sortir en multiplateforme en AAA histoire de bien marqué l'histoire je suis en train de signé un contrat avec Sony, ils ont l'air plutot emballer !

nan sérieusement avec ce que j'ai fait je pense pas en tirer grand chose, l'idée d'un simulateur de larve pourrait être marrante en 3s en jouant vraiment la simulation mais bon ça ferait un eniéme simulator débile donc non pas d'avenir pour Life of Larve

----------


## Gafda

Bon, qui a fait un jeu de merde et ne l'a pas posté ici ?  :tired: 

Je sais que c'est l'un de vous. Dénoncez-vous ! 

http://store.steampowered.com/app/369580/

 ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Loul ! J'y dépenserai pas un centime, mais la présentation est rigolote en tout cas !
Mention spéciale au



> Sure, it's called NotGTAV, but those letters stand for Great Traffic Adventure and the V is silent. Like the one in "lawsuit" (which, you'll notice, is also invisible).

----------


## ShinSH

Oh putain c'est clairement degueulasse ce qu'ils ont fait.

----------


## Gafda

> Oh putain c'est clairement degueulasse ce qu'ils ont fait.


Les effets sonores sont les plus dégueus selon moi.

----------


## Taro

Sous couvert de faire un truc décalé, ils en ont profité pour faire de la merde.
On peut faire drôle et bien conçu, mais ça, apparemment, ils le savaient pas.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

En tout cas, les critiques Steam positives abondent donc ils ont bien réussi leur coup! (il faut dire que le prix de lancement est bien bas, ce qui rend plus indulgent)

----------


## Truc

Tiens, un Horrible Bundle était déjà sorti il y a 30 ans :
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Don%27t_Buy_This

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Plus que 10 jours avant les résultats !

De mon côté, j'ai compris pourquoi certains trouvaient le jeu trop dur et étaient submergés par les balles. J'ai 'juste' mis le code qui génère les balles au mauvais endroit et la fréquence d'apparition dépend donc de la puissance du PC et pas d'un intervalle de temps. C'est pour ça que de mon côté ça se passait bien... 

Autre leçon, faire une difficulté progressive pour laisser le temps au joueur de trouver ses marques dans le jeu...

Bref, prêt pour une autre game jam  :;):

----------


## Grhyll

Haaa ça me rassure :D
J'avais fait pareil sur SuperPoleDanceFighter au début pour le air control, et la première fois que je l'ai testé chez un pote sur son ordi de bureau et non plus sur mon portable, il pouvait faire voler le perso ^^

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

D'où l'intérêt de finir le dev en avance pour pouvoir le tester un peu ailleurs avant de le soumettre (mais ça c'est dur !  ::P: )

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Non mais attend ça profite clairement à l'expérience de jeu ce genre de truc, on est pas mal pour filer des perles mais pour créer des jeux tout pétés!

----------


## rduburo

Dites, c'est un poil hors sujet, mais je pose ça ici vu que vous êtes des développeurs de mon niveau (d'enthousiasme  ::):  )
vous en pensez quoi du humble bundle en cours sur les outils de dev ?  
ça vaut le coup ? A part le RPG maker, que je n'aime pas trop utiliser, je ne vois rien d'essentiel. Je rate un truc ?

si ça ne va pas, je déplace cette question ailleurs. (mais ou ?)

----------


## Zerger

Je sais pas du tout ce que vaut Game Dev.
Maintenant, RPG Maker VX Ace pour 10 dollars, ca vaut le coup vu son prix hors promo. En plus, il est livre avec le Game Character Hub.
Bon il y a pas tous les petits packs de tilesets et cie qui etaient inclus dans l'ancien humble Bundle Maker, mais en fouinant sur le net, tu peux en trouver pas mal.
Et si tu touches un peu au ruby, en bidouillant les scripts, tu peux faire pas mal de trucs

Edit: ah j'avais pas vu que tu n'etais pas interesser par RPG make

----------


## Grhyll

Je pense que ça dépend surtout de tes ambitions et de ton niveau de programmation ! Pour un artiste qui veut faire ses petits (voire moyens) jeux, ça peut être pas mal intéressant ; pour un codeur de l'extrême, Unity ou UE seront ptête plus intéressants...

----------


## schouffy

Honnêtement je serais tenté de conseiller à tout le monde de partir direct sur Unity. C'est facile d'accès mais tu peux faire un peu tout avec, le workflow est bon et ça t'assure de pas avoir à apprendre d'autres outils avant un moment. Et c'est "gratuit".

----------


## Taro

Moi je serais plutôt défenseur du bon vieux C++ avec une bibliothèque multimédia style SFML ou SDL.

----------


## Zerger

L'intêret de ces logiciels, c'est aussi d'avoir une interface graphique deja faite et facile à customiser

----------


## Taro

Ben ouais mais programmer c'est un métier.

----------


## Grhyll

Pour le coup, à moins d'avoir ses outils déjà prêts, d'être parfaitement rôdé et de gérer un max (ou bien d'avoir un projet qui, pour une raison X ou Y, s'y prêterait particulièrement), je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser la SFML au lieu d'outils plus complets comme Unity, qui te permettent très facilement d'exporter ton jeu sur un tas de plateformes et restent accessibles. En tout cas, à quelqu'un qui ne serait pas encore dedans, je ne conseillerais pas ça ^^ (Edit : mais on diverge pas mal beaucoup, là ^^')

----------


## Taro

Et pourtant des intérêts il y en : la performance, éviter d'avoir un jeu qui dure 5 minutes et pèse 1 Go, savoir ce qui se passe au niveau du netcode, contrôler le rendu...
C'est bien beau mais à vouloir nous proposer de faire des jeux avec juste des clics on va finir par avoir des "configurateurs de jeux" ou tu choisis le genre, le pack d'assets et hop.
Et puis on se rendra compte que sinon, programmer pour de vrai, c'est pas mal aussi.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Je sais pas du tout ce que vaut Game Dev.
> Maintenant, RPG Maker VX Ace pour 10 dollars, ca vaut le coup vu son prix hors promo. En plus, il est livre avec le Game Character Hub.
> Bon il y a pas tous les petits packs de tilesets et cie qui etaient inclus dans l'ancien humble Bundle Maker, mais en fouinant sur le net, tu peux en trouver pas mal.
> Et si tu touches un peu au ruby, en bidouillant les scripts, tu peux faire pas mal de trucs
> 
> Edit: ah j'avais pas vu que tu n'etais pas interesser par RPG make


Je pense que ça peut être intéressants pour les logiciels de créations de sprites (la partie à 12$). Je ne les ai pas utilisé mais ils ont l'air appréciés et coûte bien plus chers. Mais il faut vouloir faire de la 2D  ::):

----------


## Zerger

> Et pourtant des intérêts il y en : la performance, éviter d'avoir un jeu qui dure 5 minutes et pèse 1 Go, savoir ce qui se passe au niveau du netcode, contrôler le rendu...
> C'est bien beau mais à vouloir nous proposer de faire des jeux avec juste des clics on va finir par avoir des "configurateurs de jeux" ou tu choisis le genre, le pack d'assets et hop.
> Et puis on se rendra compte que sinon, programmer pour de vrai, c'est pas mal aussi.


Je parle juste pour RPG Maker parce que c'est le seul que je connaisse, mais je trouve que tu noircis vachement le tableau. Tu peux l'utiliser de manière basique à coups de clics tout comme tu peux redéfinir la totalité de la bibliothèque utilisée et accéder à la quasi-totalité (peut etre meme la totalite) du code qui va tourner pendant le jeu. Tu peux très faire bien un jeu de cartes (à la FF8 par ex) avec cet outil
Je dis pas que c'est mieux ou moins bien, mais encore une fois, ca te permet d'avoir pas mal de raccourcis, genre ne pas trop s'emmerder avec la création de sprites si tu es une brêle avec Paint  ::P: 

Genre Game Character Hub, j'ai passé quelques heures dessus sans rien réussir à faire de bien. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça que je suis parti sur le concept de Minimalist JRPG, à la base ca aurait du s'appeler Mercenaries Corp, où le joueur aurait enchainer des missions avec primes à la clef  ::ninja::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Moi je serais plutôt défenseur du bon vieux C++ avec une bibliothèque multimédia style SFML ou SDL.


Si tu veux faire un jeu en 2D avec quelques sprites et des effets à l'écran (voire même une grille en 3D qui ondule à l'arrière  :;): ), pourquoi pas.

Par contre si tu veux créer tout un monde avec plein d'objets 3D à l'écran (genre une petit village), là tu seras obligé de te créer un éditeur (ou de faire plein de maths pour positionner tous tes objets), sans compter toutes les routines à écrire pour gérer leur affichage, la gestion des lumières, des ombres, les collisions... 
Bref, plein de temps à passer pour gérer des choses qui finalement n'apporte rien au gameplay alors que si tu utilises un moteur genre Unity ou UE, tu crées tout ton monde très facilement, tu disposes tes lumières et tes sources sonores comme tu veux et tout ça facilement.
Et ensuite tu te fais plaisir en tant que programmeur en ne codant que la partie "intelligente" du jeu.

Ce serait bien sûr l'idéal de tout programmer soi-même mais ça devient difficilement réalisable quand tu as un boulot en parallèle et d'autres activités familiales.  :;): 

Mais je comprends ton raisonnement car j'avais le même que toi quand j'étais étudiant (il y a bien longtemps  ::P: ).

Et pour répondre à la question initiale de *rduburo*, je te conseillerai aussi d'essayer Unity car ça permet de faire à la fois de la 2D et de la 3D, et aussi de programmer en C#.
Et il y a plein de tutos/forum disponibles sur le net.

----------


## Taro

Vous avez tous les deux raison dans l'ensemble, et moi-même j'ai déjà eu (et par moments, apprécié) à utiliser Unity (et UE4, mais là j'ai pas apprécié des masses  ::(:  )...
Mais bon ce que je veux dire, et que j'ai probablement mal dit, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'on veut permettre de faire du jeu de plus en plus simplement mais au final on maîtrise plus rien et on se passe limite de programmation. Mais merde, laissez nous notre boulot à la fin !  ::ninja::

----------


## Grhyll

Pour ma part, je suis quand même pas trop inquiet encore. Je bosse moi-même sur Unity, et le jour où on pourra se passer de codeurs spécialisés (et de gens à tous les autres postes de la création) sur un projet entier et sérieux (et un minimum original on va dire) n'est pas arrivé ^^ (Bon, y a ptête des exceptions, hein, c'est sans doute possible de faire Flappy Bird sans une ligne de code, mais ça respecte pas trop les critères établis avant.) En revanche, quand je fais mes trucs persos dans mon coin, j'apprécie beaucoup d'avoir accès à des shaders ou autres ressources de l'asset store que je ne maîtrise pas du tout, quitte à tenter de les retoucher ensuite pour mes besoins.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Vous avez tous les deux raison dans l'ensemble, et moi-même j'ai déjà eu (et par moments, apprécié) à utiliser Unity (et UE4, mais là j'ai pas apprécié des masses  )...
> Mais bon ce que je veux dire, et que j'ai probablement mal dit, c'est que j'ai l'impression qu'on veut permettre de faire du jeu de plus en plus simplement mais au final on maîtrise plus rien et on se passe limite de programmation. Mais merde, laissez nous notre boulot à la fin !


C'est vrai que ma remarque était en tant que développeur de jeu amateur et pas professionnel.  ::): 
Pour ma part, j'ai la joie de coder toute la journée sur des systèmes embarqués (où effectivement, je travaille sur le code "brut" pour des problèmes de performance) donc j'apprécie quand je veux coder un jeu pendant mes loisirs d'avoir ce genre de facilités comme Unity pour gérer les parties "affichages" et "sonores".

Et comme dit *Grhyll*, quand on voit ce que certains font avec Unity par rapport à d'autres (en termes de performances et de gameplay), un bon codeur aura moyen de se distinguer et de bien s'amuser.

----------


## Taro

En fait vous êtes tous corrompus c'est ça ?  :Emo:

----------


## MonkeyManus

Désolé teronyu, j'enfonce encore un peu le clou : pour ceux qui perdent trop de temps sur le code, les "blueprints" de l'Unreal Engine 4 sont une merveille (c'est ce qui m'a fait basculer sur UE plutôt qu'Unity). On peut réellement coder l'ensemble d'un jeu sérieux en utilisant cette interface visuelle, ce n'est pas du bullshit marketing. J'ai hâte de voir la réponse d'Unity, l'émulation entre les deux va donner des merveilles.
(Pour info le code reste accessible, mais c'est du C++)

----------


## Taro

Alors là désolé mais je ne peux absolument pas valider ce que tu dis.
Pour avoir utilisé l'UE4 pour mon dernier projet étudiant, où on était une grosse dizaine de programmeurs et une grosse dizaine de graphistes, les BP sont une horreur.
Peut-être que quand t'es seul, que tu fais des trucs basiques avec et que t'utilise que ça dans ton jeu, ça va, mais à plusieurs, en combinant BP et C++ et pour faire des trucs avancés comme des contrôleurs ou du réseau, laisse moi te dire que c'est complètement pété.
Au final, le projet précédent et fait un an plus tôt avec Unity, nous a donné moins de mal.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Est-ce qu'une expérience malheureuse sur un projet peut faire office de règle ?
Un exemple parmi d'autres, qui me semble plus que sérieux :

http://www.themolassesflood.com/the-flame-in-the-flood/

(Ces gars bossaient sur le premier Bioshock ; la génération procédurale très particulière est codée à la main en C++, mais une grosse partie du gameplay est gérée via Blueprint).
Tout est question de contexte et de compétences en présence.

----------


## rduburo

> Ben ouais mais programmer c'est un métier.


Et la création de jeu peut aussi être un loisir.

----------


## Louck

Après chacun a son avis et ses préférences sur la question. Si certains préfèrent faire un jeu de A à Z et avoir la main sur tout (et voir comment fonctionne un jeu-vidéo), tant mieux pour eux. Si d'autres veulent utiliser des moteurs de jeux avec interface/éditeur, pour se focaliser sur la réalisation du jeu (sans se prendre la tête sur la partie très technique), c'est aussi bien.

Chacun a ses avantages et inconvénients. Mais ce n'est pas parce qu'on est développeur que la solution de tout faire homemade est forcément la meilleure (sauf pour des projets *très* techniques). J'ai beau avoir fait des projets de A à Z (dont le moteur), j'ai quand même une grosse préférence pour utiliser Unity ou EU4.

----------


## schouffy

> Désolé teronyu, j'enfonce encore un peu le clou : pour ceux qui perdent trop de temps sur le code, les "blueprints" de l'Unreal Engine 4 sont une merveille (c'est ce qui m'a fait basculer sur UE plutôt qu'Unity). On peut réellement coder l'ensemble d'un jeu sérieux en utilisant cette interface visuelle, ce n'est pas du bullshit marketing. J'ai hâte de voir la réponse d'Unity, l'émulation entre les deux va donner des merveilles.
> (Pour info le code reste accessible, mais c'est du C++)


Mouais là je suis pas trop d'accord, j'ai pas trop compris l'intérêt des BP. A part pour :
- Les level BP qui permettent de gérer les triggers des maps genre interrupteur ouvre porte, là c'est très propre et c'est cool
- Pour debugger, c'est assez sympa visuellement, car debugger le C++ et avoir à relancer l'éditeur quand tu fais des modifs du code, c'est une tannée.

Je comprends pas qu'on dise que les BP c'est pour "ceux qui savent pas coder" car à part les deux cas ci-dessus, les BP ça revient à taper du code en beaucoup moins productif et plus encombrant.
Mais bon c'est un point de vue de dév.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Avant de te répondre schouffy, petit préambule pour être sûr d'être bien compris : je partage l'expérience que j'ai pu avoir sur UE4 et ses Blueprints en me disant que pour un mec qui se lance sur un nouveau projet, cette solution vaut le coup d'être étudiée parmi l'éventail des possibilités. Je n'ai évidemment aucun intérêt à pousser une solution plus qu'une autre, mais comme j'ai trouvé celle-ci est à la fois agréable et rapide (grâce au côté visuel), dans le contexte de ce topic je trouve ça pertinent.

Les BP sont effectivement pratiques pour les levels, mais pas seulement. Leur intérêt est de pouvoir tout gérer de manière visuelle : tout peut être adressé via les BP, les game modes, les characters, les objets, les contrôleurs, etc. Des développeurs expérimentés renvoient le feedback que tout peut être fait via BP (avec évidemment pour les trucs les plus tricky nettement moins d'efficacité qu'en C++, mais c'est fonctionnel) ; il y a comme toujours deux-trois exceptions à la règle mais elles sont rares.

Et je suis d'accord avec toi sur le fait qu'utiliser les BP s'apparente à coder ; mais "coder" recouvre aussi l'apprentissage d'une syntaxe, l'organisation du code, la gestion de fonctions et de différents types de variables, une méthode de débuggage,  qui sont pour un type comme moi (formation en graphisme) un énorme frein à l'entrée et une énorme perte de productivité une fois en selle. Un truc tout con (que des devs de formation trouveront ridicule) : avec les BP, une boucle ressemble à une boucle, je n'ai pas à "lire le code", je vois la forme... Autre truc : quand dans ma BP deux types de nœuds ne veulent pas se connecter, ça me signale de façon très naturelle que je fais une connerie. Le temps gagné est énorme...

----------


## Taro

Les BP, un gain de temps ? Quand on voit la tronche que ça prend en grossissant, j'ai du mal à croire que ça puisse être un gain de temps.

----------


## Louck

Ca reste un moyen de travailler, un outil. Si tu sais bien l'utiliser, tu gagneras forcement du temps.

----------


## ShinSH

Retour au sujet... Les résultats, ça sera pour le 18 et non le 15.

----------


## Louck

Le 18 c'est un samedi ? Ils vont l'indiquer en dehors du magazine ?  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

Erf, va falloir attendre encore plus  ::P:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Il me semble que c'était indiqué dans le numéro actuel que le prochain CPC sortirait le 20 juillet donc tout colle. 
On aura donc peut-être même pas à attendre la sortie du magazine (qui arrive toujours en retard chez moi...) pour être fixés !  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

La news sur l'accueil confirme la sortie au 18. J'ai hate...

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

J-1 avant les révélations de l'année!
Qui sera le futur Notch? Qui aura réussi à faire le pire jeu des 41? Qui aura son nom dans CPC?
Suspens total !!!

----------


## Taro

J - 1...  ::rolleyes:: 

J - 1...  ::o: 

J - 1...  ::O: 

J - 1...  :Emo:

----------


## rduburo

ce journal est un scandale !

----------


## Zerger

Félicitations aux vainqueurs  :;): 

Meme si je suis d'accord avec mon VDD  ::ninja:: 

Bon c'est pas grave, j'ai déjà une super idée de merde pour l'an prochain  :Cigare:

----------


## Taro

NoOoOoOon...  ::cry::   :Emo: 

Félicitations aux gagnants.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Scandaleux ces résultats!!! Ca sent les pots de vin à plein nez. Il est temps de renouveler le parc des journalistes de ce magazine!
...
...
...
Bon, bravo aux gagnants quand même...  ::): 

---------- Post added at 14h42 ---------- Previous post was at 14h41 ----------

D'ailleurs, il n'y a que les perdants qui s'expriment aujourd'hui. Ca prouve bien que les gagnants n'en avaient rien à faire de cette compétition et qu'ils n'auraient pas dus être choisis  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Mais tellement. Frost Space ! Frost Space ! Frost Sp... ouais je sais, on a perdu.  ::cry::

----------


## schouffy

Y'a un article un peu sympa dans le CPC ou juste le nom des gagnants ?
(aka "je vais l'acheter ou pas ?")

----------


## Taro

Ça casse pas trois pattes à un canard... Bon j'ai perdu, alors je suis peut-être aigri, mais je m'attendais à plus de contenu après plus de 40 jeux.

----------


## hox333

Qui gagne alors ?

----------


## Grhyll

J'en ai pas rien à foutre, je viens d'aller dans un bureau de tabac pour zieuter les résultats (puisqu'évidemment ce numéro parait précisément pendant la semaine dans l'année où je ne suis pas chez moi à attendre le numéro dans ma boîte aux lettres !), et euh ben j'en ai pas rien à faire :D En plus j'adore le beurre ! J'ai pas lu tous les articles (au milieu du tabac presse ça la fout mal), mais effectivement il y a quelques titres que je m'attendais au moins à voir mentionnés qui étaient absents... Une petite double-page en plus aurait été koule ! 
(Mais je suis quand même tro konten !!!!)
Bravo à tous  :^_^:

----------


## schouffy

Bravo Grhyll en plus je trouve que c'est mérité, ton jeu était super et horrible à la fois  :;):

----------


## KikouilleMaster

Mé alé, moi, même si je suis que dauphin, je suis vachement content  ::lol:: 

Pour ceux qui ne peuvent pas consulter le mag, voilà le classement:

*Gagnants :*
Médaille de bois (1er) : Lorie and the blind quest par Dvyk KiepMédaille de beurre (2e) : Super Pole Dance Fighter 2015 par GhryllMédaille de terre (3e) : Headball par Uubu

*Dauphins:*
Meilleur jeu avec des dinosaures et des kayaks : Kayakosaurus par CallmemonamiralIncertain regard : The Kassocial Network par pokixPrix Tale of Tales : Wildcard par Paul Maurer, Balkanye West & Kov SimonMeilleur arbre de compétence : BX Tuning : the Roguelike, Chapter 1 Road trip to Villebois-Lavalette par Bourrin des BoisPrix David Cage : The Loading Game par Michel Pimpant

*"On a pas pu mettre tout le monde, mais y'en a qui y étaient presque:"*
Congés sympathiques par LouckGunslinger par SchouffyA man whose life is hard par KijewokuCow of Duty par Groin CanardGrand theft clodo par Malimoul (qui a une image en 1ere page de la jam!)Diblo 3 par Le PouletBlindness & Poledance par Wuthrer 
Ne sont testés dans la double-double-page que les gagnants et dauphins, j'aurais bien aimé en voir plus moi aussi  ::sad:: 

Félicitations à tous!

----------


## schouffy

Lorie and the blind quest est vraiment excellent aussi, j'ai pris le temps de le finir. C'est gonflant (pas autant que d'être aveugle j'imagine) mais bien foutu.

----------


## Louck

Félicitation aux gagnants, aux dauphins, et aux autres  ::): .

La prochaine fois, nous (car il n'y a pas que Louck sur Congés Sympathiques mais aussi Uubu et Bigju  :;):  ) tenterons un jeu un peu plus bizarre  ::P: .




> Y'a un article un peu sympa dans le CPC ou juste le nom des gagnants ?


C'est sur 4 pages et ne sont présentés que les jeux les plus curieux (ou qui ont retenus le plus d'attention). Personnellement, je trouve les tests très sympathiques  ::): . Ca vaut le coup d'oeil.

----------


## MonkeyManus

Bravo aux gagnants ! Je trouve également les articles très cools, ils valent le coup.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Oui c'est sympa ces descriptions et ça me donne envie de tester certains jeux auxquels je n'avais pas encore joué!
Et je comprends qu'ils n'aient pas fait plus de 2 double pages sur le sujet car ça n'intéresse pas une grande partie des lecteurs. Mais ils peuvent venir faire un retour plus complet ici s'ils veulent!  :;): 

*KikouilleMaster*, c'était lequel ton jeu?

En tout cas, tout ça m'a bien donné envie de recommencer et je vais regarder quelles sont les GameJams à venir (pour ne pas attendre la prochaine de CPC qui n'arrivera peut-être pas avant 2 ans!).

----------


## Louck

On peut se faire un gamejam entre nous, s'il y a assez de monde.

----------


## Zerger

Dans le magazine, ils disent qu'ils comptent renouveler le concours chaque année  :;): 
J'ai hate, ca m'a motivé et j'ai plein d'idées béton !

----------


## KikouilleMaster

> *KikouilleMaster*, c'était lequel ton jeu?


Kayakosaurus! Callmemonamiral, c'est mon pseudo "propre", sinon c'est Kikouille Master  :;): 

En jam plus "sérieuse", il y a la ludum dare fin août! Sinon, y'a juste à choisir dans la liste des jams itch.io.

----------


## Louck

(satané touche entrée  :tired: )

Et une gamejam française sérieuse, il y a ?  ::P: 


Après comme je l'ai écrit, rien ne nous empêche de le faire nous même avec des règles simplistes, tout en échangeant des concepts ou des idées. Il y a des outils pour pouvoir gérer une jam facilement (dont itch.io).
S'il y a au moins une dizaine de personnes/groupes motivés, nous pouvons en planifier un après la rentrée (vers octobre voir novembre). Des joueurs/testeurs, il y en a dans la communauté CPC. C'est surtout des réalisateurs qu'il nous faut  ::P: .

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Je suis motivé  ::):

----------


## Uubu

Je tiens à remercier hyper du CBNA, sans lui HeadBall n'aurait jamais vu le jour ! Je file acheté le dernier CPC.  ::): 

Pareil je suis motivé si une JAM francophone se monte.

edit____
Merci pour le têtêste !  ::P:

----------


## hyper

Félicitations tout le monde !
De mon côté, je suis prêt pour une jam. J'ai hâte de lire les tests !  ::):  

Et aussi, "hyper" me suffit largement  ::P:

----------


## ShinSH

> (satané touche entrée )
> 
> Et une gamejam française sérieuse, il y a ? 
> 
> 
> Après comme je l'ai écrit, rien ne nous empêche de le faire nous même avec des règles simplistes, tout en échangeant des concepts ou des idées. Il y a des outils pour pouvoir gérer une jam facilement (dont itch.io).
> S'il y a au moins une dizaine de personnes/groupes motivés, nous pouvons en planifier un après la rentrée (vers octobre voir novembre). Des joueurs/testeurs, il y en a dans la communauté CPC. C'est surtout des réalisateurs qu'il nous faut .


Il y en a une en cours sur les handicaps via l'AFALive. Les jeux seront testes sur le stream par des Francais. https://marathonafa.wordpress.com/game-jam/
Ca finit vendredi prochain.

Je dois avouer que je suis un peu deg pour le Sokobite, mais j'en profiterai pour mettre en avant ma version SFW du coup.

----------


## Grhyll

Merci Shouffy  ::): 

Et effectivement je voulais mentionner aussi la game jam de l'AFALive, mais j'ai été coiffé au poteau ! Et je viens de voir qu'elle a commencé vendredi, je croyais qu'elle ne commençait que vendredi prochain... du coup pour moi c'est mort v_v 

Ce que j'ai bien aimé avec Make Something Horrible, c'est que ce soit 100% dématérialisé, et que ça dure plus longtemps qu'un week-end (= pas nécessaire de coder dessus 30 heures d'affilée) ; ça correspond aussi à l'AFALive (en un peu plus court), mais la plupart des jams se passent sur juste un week-end, c'est plus contraignant...

----------


## ShinSH

A la limite, autant laisser tout le monde bosser sur celle qui se deroule la semaine prochaine, et voir pour la suite.

On se faire une jam sur un mois, oui. Par contre n'oubliez pas qu'on a eu comme theme de faire qque chose d'horrible, et c'est ce qui a fait que cette jam etait un peu a part. Avec un theme un peu plus normal ca risque de compliquer les choses.

----------


## Dark Fread

Je vais tous les essayer  ::XD::

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Moi aussi je préférerais une durée longue pour développer (un ou deux mois) car effectivement, une jam sur un week-end ou une semaine, ça demande d'y consacrer beaucoup de temps chaque jour et pas toujours facile.

Ca serait bien de discuter tout ça dans un topic à part d'ailleurs, si quelqu'un a le courage de le créer...  ::):

----------


## Taro

Je m'en occupe  :;): 

---------- Post added at 22h06 ---------- Previous post was at 22h00 ----------

C'est par là : Make Something Ducky 2015 (Communaut CPC).
Je le mettrai au propre quand on aura fixé des choses ou que des idées reviendront régulièrement.

----------


## rduburo

Bon personnellement, je suis très déçu de l'attitude de Canard PC.
Pas un mail de remerciement pour avoir participé au concours.
Seul 15 /41 des jeux cités dans le magazine.
On sait même pas qui a testé notre jeu et pour moi l'idée c'était principalement "l'essentiel est de participer" surtout avec un thème aussi foutraque.
Leur copain, qui fait un jeu aussi moyen que pas mal d'autre, se retrouve avec un article.

Je voyais ça plus cool. Ouaip, tout le monde a une façon différente de voir cool et je m'aperçois qu'on a pas la même avec CPC.
A minima, un mail simple ou une ligne par jeu, c'était ce que j'attendais pour avoir passé une semaine à trouver des idées et des implémentations pour mon jeu. 
Je veux bien rigoler avec vous sur des jams annexes mais la jam CPC, je crois que c'est trop élitiste / culture de la gagne pour moi.

Par contre, *bravo aux gagnants* : la mauvaise gestion des perdants ne vous enlèvent rien et je ne comptais pas gagner.

----------


## Taro

Ah ben perso j'ai pas parlé de "cool". J'étais en effet déçu de n'avoir rien reçu, et qu'il n'y ait pas en effet une ligne ou deux au sujet de Frost Space. On a quand même géré du multi local avec potentiellement des centaines/milliers d'ennemis/projectiles, c'est coton. En fait j'aurais surtout aimé savoir si ils l'ont testé en multi et si ça a tourné (un minimum) ou si ils ont eu des problèmes empêchant de vraiment essayer le jeu. Après je m'attendais pas à plus, c'était pas un jeu "horrible" dans le concept.

Pour la jam personnalisée, je pense qu'on pourrait instaurer une "règle", enfin une directive de bonne conduite quoi, ce serait de demander aux gens de tester les jeux des autres, ou au moins une bonne partie. Par exemple je pense avoir testé à peu près la moitié des jeux de la jam officielle, parfois assez rapidement mais testé quand même.

Enfin, je sais pas, je soumets des idées, mais le mieux serait d'en parler sur le topic en question, je l'ai créé pour ça...

----------


## DvykKiep

Trop fier que "Lorie and the Blind Quest" est gagné la Jam.
Du coup, j'ai écrit un trop long post-mortem sur le forum, avec des screens de dev, de suspense, des remises en question et tout...
C'est ici : http://forum.canardpc.com/threads/99...23#post9114723

En tout cas, j'ai vraiment apprécié tous les autres jeux de la jam
Et perso, j'ai rejoué Sokobite 2 fois : une avant de commencer "Lorie" et une seconde à la fin de la jam. Je suis même partant pour créer de nouveaux niveaux! Bravo ShinSH
Et aussi bravo à tous les autres.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

[QUOTE=rduburo;9114583
Leur copain, qui fait un jeu aussi moyen que pas mal d'autre, se retrouve avec un article.
[/QUOTE]

Je me suis fait la même remarque et je ne comprenais pas que ce jeu se retrouve là.

Et concernant une de tes autres remarques, c'est vrai que ça manque de détail sur qui/combien ont testé les jeux (et combien de temps) et il aurait été intéressant de savoir les raisons de rejet de certains. Il fait donc peut-etre chercher ça dans d'autre jams où les gens laissent des commentaires quand ils testent.

----------


## Zerger

Bon outre la petite déception comme certains, deux trucs que je reprocherai:

 - Même pas un petit coucou des testeurs sur ce topic que l'on a pourtant régulièrement animé pendant quelques mois. J'aurai quand meme aimé quelques passages ici pour lacher des commentaires ou des encouragements, qu'on se sente pas délaissé. D'ailleurs, l'annonce des résultats a ete faite quelquepart en dehors du magazine?

 - le thème de la jam trop brouillon. On parle d'un Make Something Horrible, mais au final on récompense surtout les jeux originaux. Et souvent pendent le dev de mon jeu je me suis posé plusieurs fois cette question "Est-ce que je poursuis dans mon idée de base ou est-ce que je cherche à rendre le jeu vraiment détestable". Et au final, j'ai jamais trop eu la réponse.

----------


## Louck

En lisant tout ce que les rédacteurs ont marqués au sujet de la jam (dans le mag), il faut comprendre qu'ils n'étaient pas préparés à se retrouver avec 41 jeux à tester et d'un certain bon niveau. A la base, ils avaient prévu un TOP3 (voir un TOP5 comme à la session 2012) et c'est tout. Au final ils ont pu commenter une quinzaine de jeu, certains avec un petit article, d'autres avec un commentaire. Je trouve cela déjà pas mal pour un petit concours.

C'est fort dommage pour les autres jeux qui n'ont pas eu leur moment de gloire, mais cela impliquerai beaucoup plus de temps et de papiers pour les rédacteurs. Et si c'étais possible, ca deviendrait un très gros travail pour commenter les jeux hors-sujets, pas correctes ou pas dans le contexte, ou qui ne sont pas intéressants. Surtout s'ils sont plusieurs. Est-ce que cela apportera une bonne lecture au lectorat qui n'est pas exclusivement constitué des membres de la communauté (site/forum) ?


Je dis peux être des conneries à la fin. Mais j'estime que pour un concours de ce genre, on ne s'attendait pas forcement à 4 pages d'articles.

----------


## Grhyll

C'est quoi l'histoire du "copain" ? Je suis toujours en vacances, je n'ai pas pu lire l'article en entier...

Après, au niveau des retours, je comprends carrément que ce soit un peu frustrant d'avoir bossé 1 ou 2 mois sur un jeu, spécifiquement pour la jam, et d'avoir 0 retour... J'aurais été bien déçu si je n'avais pas eu un mot sur mon jeu (même si j'aurais quand même gardé la fierté d'avoir fait ce que je voulais). Comme dit lucskywalker, au niveau du magazine c'était sans doute pas faisable (et puis il y a 2 ou 3 jeux qui ne le méritaient de toute façon pas, genre le clone de pac-man < c'est du moins mon avis > ), même si nous on s'est beaucoup investi dans la jam, pour CPC ça restait un petit concours sympathoche en passant, et non pas l'évènement phare de l'été. En revanche, c'est vrai que ça aurait pu être sympa d'envoyer un petit mail aux participants qui ne sont pas dans le magazine, juste histoire de dire "On a bien testé ton jeu, c'était cool/nul à chier, merci pour la participation !". 

Bon sur ce je vais checker ce nouveau topic de jam  ::):

----------


## MonkeyManus

Personne n'était obligé de participer ; l'incitation était même très faible et c'est très bien. C'était un concours amateur et bon enfant, je trouve que tout est cohérent de bout en bout (et quatre pages ce n'est pas rien).

----------


## ShinSH

L'histoire de copain c'est Michel Pimpant pour le loading game. Mais c'est ignorer que le jeu en lui même est horrible, un beau foutage de gueule, et qu'il intègre brillamment Twitter. A sa sortie il a eu droit à son petit buzz. Il est loin d'être illégitime.

Par contre oui, avoir une petite phrase ou un petit retour ici pour chaque jeu serait sympa, mais ils ne se sont engagés à rien. De plus, vous vous sentez d'accepter la critique, sachant que votre jeu ne s'est pas démarqué pour terminer dans le mag?

Partagez votre création, améliorez la, ou passez à autre chose. On a joué a nos jeux entre nous et c'était deja bien marrant. Merci DvykKiep pour la dédicace, j'ai une version SFW anglaise avec éditeur de niveaux (lien hack) par ici: http://cpc.cx/ccT

----------


## rduburo

> L'histoire de copain c'est Michel Pimpant pour le loading game. Mais c'est ignorer que le jeu en lui même est horrible, un beau foutage de gueule, et qu'il intègre brillamment Twitter. A sa sortie il a eu droit à son petit buzz. Il est loin d'être illégitime.


Oui, mettre 4 phrases drôles, demander de bouger la souris et taper sur le clavier et balancer les résultats sur Twitter ?
Les congés sympathiques ou 1946, pour moi, étaient largement mieux dans les mêmes gameplay  ::o: . 
Mais bon, chacun ses gouts, si tout le monde le dit, alors il est peut-être pas si illégitime que ça.




> Par contre oui, avoir une petite phrase ou un petit retour ici pour chaque jeu serait sympa, mais ils ne se sont engagés à rien.


On est d'accord et je pense que dans leur esprit, ils ont fait de mieux qu'il pouvait faire. (4 pages dans le mag' ce n'est pas rien en effet). 
Je vais peut-être essayé d'en contacter un* pour voir si ils ont pas des brouillons, des retours sur certains (ou tous) des autres jeux.




> De plus, vous vous sentez d'accepter la critique, sachant que votre jeu ne s'est pas démarqué pour terminer dans le mag?


Accepter la critique  ::):  sur un thème ou il faut faire un truc horrible ? je vois pas comment être vexé  :B):

----------


## ShinSH

J'ai adoré les congés sympathiques, et détesté 1946. L'essentiel étant que le jeu a attiré l'attention avec son format court, et je pense que CPC a été très sensible au côté critique meta. Agar avait adoré Lorie pour des raisons similaires.

Non franchement il faut avouer que c'est pas con: quand t'as un loading, t'as envie de tenter des trucs pour que ça avance, genre pianoter ton clavier. En faire un jeu est bien marrant.

----------


## rduburo

> J'ai adoré les congés sympathiques, et détesté 1946. L'essentiel étant que le jeu a attiré l'attention avec son format court, et je pense que CPC a été très sensible au côté critique meta. Agar avait adoré Lorie pour des raisons similaires.
> 
> Non franchement il faut avouer que c'est pas con: quand t'as un loading, t'as envie de tenter des trucs pour que ça avance, genre pianoter ton clavier. En faire un jeu est bien marrant.


Mouais, en plus ils ont pété le brevet de Namco : http://www.journaldugamer.com/2015/0...-monde-20-ans/


/mauvaise foi off  :^_^:

----------


## Mephisto

Salut tout le monde.  Déjà bravo à tous pour tout vos jeux, j'ai pas encore tout essayé mais il y avait du niveau cette année. Je suis «-l'auteur-» principal de The Loading Game (Sergent Cule c'est moi oui), je me suis chargé de l'ensemble du développement sur une idée de Michel Pimpant et avec une chouette musique de Detox. Michel Pimpant avait simplement évoqué sommairement l'idée d'un tel jeu sur Twitter et je me suis proposé de le réaliser. Coup de bol, il s'inscrivait parfaitement dans ce concours tant au niveau du thème que du timing. 
Michel s'est occupé des textes défilant sur l'écran de jeu, je me suis chargé du reste. Navré que certains d'entre vous se soit senti floué de voir notre jeu dans les pages du magazine et pas le leur, sur lequel ils sont sans doute passé un temps considérable. Mais pour ce que j'en sais, les titres sélectionnés l'ont été par vote, et seul le très bon Lorie l'a été à l'unanimité. 

Si le développement a malgré tout pris beaucoup de mon temps libre (ceux qui seront allés jusqu'au bout auront remarqué l'aspect «-speedrun-» débile du titre), il a sans doute été plus rapide à développer que d'autres jeux proposés. C'est rageant mais le concours ne portait pas là-dessus. Le Make Something Horrible est (à l'origine) un concours récompensant les jeux les plus débiles et horribles possibles, tout en reposant sur une «base- de jeu concrète. Dans The Loading Game tout repose sur l'absurdité et le cliché des écrans de chargement-: les graphismes sont génériques et clichés, la musique entêtante, les «-conseil-»s abscons et le gameplay consiste simplement à marteler son clavier ou sa souris comme un idiot en espérant que ça aille plus vite. Et surprise, ça marche. On a essayé de jouer sur des habitudes de joueur et de développeur pour produire un truc vraiment chiant, avec un pied de nez en guise de fin.  Même si je reconnais volontiers qu'il est très simpliste et que j'aurais aimé proposer quelque chose de plus poussé (c'est pourquoi avant la fin de la Jam j'ai aussi réalisé Space Biture, qui lui possède un «-vrai-» gameplay), le jeu s'inscrit parfaitement dans le concours.

Si le titre a eu son petit moment de gloire sur Twitter après publication, c'est simplement parce que Michel Pimpant a énormément de followers et que moi-même j'aime publier sur Twitter toutes mes conneries. Et ainsi le jeu a circulé. D'autant que Construct 2 permet très facilement d'ajouter des fonctionnalités de partage très simples avec Twitter, introduisant une petite notion de compétition (félicitations à ceux ayant atteint le Rang S d'ailleurs, vous avez du bien péter votre clavier !).

J'espère ne pas paraître condescendant avec tout ce pavé et je comprends totalement tout ceux ayant participé au concours et n'ayant eu aucun retour sur leur jeu. C'est frustrant, voir vexant. Quand on s'investit dans ce type de concours, on espère en recevoir une gratification. Quelque soit sa nature.

Après je pense qu'il ne faut pas oublier que les gars de Canard PC bossent à côté et que cette Jam n'était pas leur priorité, Et surtout ils ne s'attendaient pas à une telle participation. Si ils ont sans doute testé toutes les candidatures, répondre à chacun par mail ou ici leur auraient pris un temps considérable, en plus des tests. Dans le magazine il y a aussi la question de la place. Autant de pages pour la Jam, c'est autant de pages en moins pour du contenu «-sérieux-», qui s'adresse à bien plus de lecteurs. 

Comme dit ShinSH, les mecs de CPC ne se sont pas engagés à publier tout le monde n'y à répondre à tout le monde. D'autant que la critique peut faire mal quand on pensait cartonner et que l'on apparaît même pas dans les sélectionnés. Je portais bien plus d'espoir sur Space Biture qui me semblait plus solide que sur The Loading Game, et pourtant.  Du coup j'ignore ce qu'ils pensent de Space Biture, et oui, comme vous ça m'agace un peu. 

Ce post commence à être long mais pour ceux que ça intéresse je peux vous donner mon ressenti sur le premier Make Something Horrible-: J'avais oublié le concours et j'ai commencé à développer mon jeu deux ou trois jours avant la date de rendu. Je me suis donné à fond et ainsi naquit «-Aeroscato-». J'étais très fier et je pensais cartonner avec mon jeu à base de pipi et de caca, ça me semblait très «-le caca c'est surpuissant-», très «-esprit CPC-». Quand les résultats sont tombés, sur le moment j'ai été déçu de voir que je ne faisais pas parti des gagnants. Assez frustré même, je m'étais donné des heures d'affilée pour arriver à un truc présentable. La situation était malgré tout différente. Si les résultats tenaient eux-aussi sur quatre pages, le nombre de jeux était moindre. Deux pages étaient occupés par les tests des jeux gagnants, une par une introduction, et une autre par des screenshots de pleins d'autres jeux n'ayant pas gagné. En bas de cette page on trouvait les noms des derniers jeux du classement j'imagine, avec juste une petite mention. 

C'était peu mais au moins tout le monde était cité dans le magazine, et ça fait toujours plaisir. Pour ma part, Aeroscato avait eu droit à son screenshot et mentionné par deux fois comme «-authentique bon jeu-». Merde alors, j'avais fais «-trop bien-». Hors sujet pour ainsi dire. Du coup pour en savoir plus j'ai pas hésité à interpellé Boulon sur Twitter pour en apprendre davantage sur leur ressenti.

Cette fois ils n'ont pas reproduit cette page de screenshots avec les noms de tout les participants et c'est sans doute regrettable, navré aux oubliés.  N'hésitez pas à demander à Pipo ou Sébum ici ou sur Twitter ce qu'ils ont pensé de votre jeu, ça ne vous coûte rien. Et ça peut vous aider à faire mieux la prochaine fois.

Ce concours est génial pour tout ceux qui ont voulu un jour faire un jeu vidéo sans être réellement doué, qualifié, ou simplement trop perfectionniste pour oser sortir un truc imparfait. Ici, même le truc le plus honteux a sa place. Et c'est cool. Par contre effectivement, cette année le concours comportait une ambiguité en annonçant récompenser aussi les bons jeux.  Du coup comment trouver le juste équilibre entre nullité crasse et trait de génie-? J'aimerais bien voir le concours se scinder en deux catégories l'an prochain. Une pour ceux voulant produire un «-bon-» jeu, et les autres fidèles au thème d'origine. Ça lèverait tout les doutes. 

Bref j'ai trop parlé et ça devient décousu. J'espère ne pas être trop passé pour un gros con. Je vais peut être tenter la Jam de l'AfaLive, au plaisir de vous y retrouver.




> Mouais, en plus ils ont pété le brevet de Namco : http://www.journaldugamer.com/2015/0...-monde-20-ans/
> 
> 
> /mauvaise foi off


 ::o:  

Faut rien dire.

----------


## Taro

Achievement du jour : j'ai tout lu  ::o: 

Ouais, le coup des screenshots avec les noms, ça aurait fait plaisir.

----------


## Louck

Après pour congés sympathiques, le jeu était un peu HS : c'est un ensemble de minijeux sur un même thème, mais qui n'est pas forcément  horrible, ni particulier ou original.

M'enfin c'est mon ressenti sur mon jeu à la fin du développement  ::): . Ca me fait plaisir que ce jeu vous plait, mais je doute qu'il ai une place dans ces doubles pages avec les autres jeux plus "horribles".

C'est le jeu ma petite lucette. Mais rien ne m'empêche de faire une version plus évolué de mon projet et de le poster en tant que jeu ici et sur d'autres sites.

----------


## Zerger

Je persiste a penser qu'au final, les regles du concours etaient un peu trop floues, ca aurait du etre Make Something Original plutot qu'Horrible  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ben c'est hyper subjectif aussi, ça plait ou ça plait pas, c'est eux qui décident après tout.

----------


## LaVaBo

Pour ceux qui veulent un retour, créez un topic. Dans le cadre du concours, il n'a jamais été question de debriefing de la part de la rédac.
Si vous voulez l'avis des gens sur votre "jeu", bah demandez-le, il y a apparemment des développeurs de jeux plutôt calés qui traînent dans le coin.

----------


## Taro

'Tain mais c'est dingue ça quand même.  ::o: 

C'est pas parce qu'il n'a jamais été écrit "La rédaction s'engage, sur l'honneur, à retourner sous 326 heures un debriefing d'au moins 544 caractères au sujet de votre jeu" qu'on a pas le droit d'être déçu de ne pas avoir eu ni confirmation de la réception du jeu, ni confirmation qu'il a été testé, ni confirmation que ça a "fonctionné" au moins pour permettre de le tester et de valider si oui ou non il devait être sélectionné.

Alors, oui, on peut demander des avis sur les jeux. On a pas attendu qu'on nous le dise pour le faire, on l'a suffisamment fait sur ce topic, soit en testant les jeux des autres soit en demandant explicitement au sujet du nôtre respectif.
Pour ma part, et je pense que c'est aussi le cas des autres, c'est l'avis de la rédac qui était intéressant. Pas qu'on se fiche de celui des autres, au contraire puisqu'on a échangé des avis ici-même, mais juste parce qu'on voulait avoir un retour de ceux qui allaient éventuellement le "récompenser".

On est tout à fait à même d'ouvrir un topic si nécessaire. Dans mon cas, pour Frost Space, il est ouvert depuis belle lurette puisqu'à la base c'était pas censé être fait pour la JAM.  ::(: 

Le coup du screenshot pour chaque jeu dont il est fait mention plus haut, ben quand même, ça ou même un retour rapide, ça fait plaisir, ça confirme que le jeu a été testé et fonctionnait au moins pour laisser de quoi prendre un screenshot.
C'est si dur à comprendre, d'espérer un "petit truc" de ce genre après s'être investi dans la JAM ?

Merde. Un peu de respect quoi. Arrêtez de bâcher, on a insulté personne, on a juste dit qu'on est déçus.  :tired:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'aime! Taryon c'est un vieux sage, moi j'ai appris des trucs avec la création de ce jeu et c'est déjà cool.

----------


## Taro

Non mais j'ai appris un max de trucs en faisant Frost Space avec mon collègue, c'est juste qu'on a le droit d'émettre des réserves et des petites déceptions.

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Peut être qu'il était nul ce jeux !!!  ::P: 

Je plaisante, parce qu'il était plutôt bien, voire trop bien fait pour le concours votre jeu.

----------


## Taro

Oui il était pas bien avancé (on a pas mal amélioré le truc depuis) mais bon c'était surtout avoir un feedback type "j'ai joué en solo, moyen votre truc", "on a voulu jouer en LAN à 4 mais ça a crash au milieu de la première vague" ou encore "c'est tellement fun à 8 en LAN qu'on a pas osé le mettre dans le mag' sous peine de causer du tort à tous les grands studios du moment".  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ouais je comprend bien, je pense au mur de photos dans le concours précédent avec les noms des jeux. Même s'ils avaient pas été testé ça faisait un souvenir.

----------


## Taro

Mais tellement.

On pourrait rattraper le coup en le faisant en première page du topic ? Du coup, faut l'autorisation et l'investissement de l'op.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pour avoir le nom des jeux avec leurs images, il suffit d'aller sur la page de la Jam sur itch.io  :;): 
Sinon *Taronyu*, si tu souhaites modifier l'OP, pas de souci pour que ce soit toi qui devienne le "propriétaire" du topic car je n'ai plus trop de temps à y accorder  ::siffle:: 

Faut juste l'aide d'un modérateur pour faire le nécessaire (je ne connais pas la procédure). *Donc si un modérateur lit ça*, je cède l'OP de topic "Make Something Horrible 2015" à *Taronyu* ::):

----------


## Taro

Houlà houlà moi je dois déjà m'occuper du Make Something Ducky.  ::o: 

Mais bon, ok, au pire rien ne m'empêchera de le faire un peu plus tard.  ::):

----------


## DvykKiep

Juste une petite question pour savoir si certains des gagnants avaient reçu un mail de la rédaction pour les abonnements au magazine?

Et juste vous signaler que suite à une énorme boulette de ma part, je ne pourrais pas faire la version director's cut de Lorie...

----------


## Grhyll

Rien reçu pour ma part, mais bon c'est les vacances !
Tu as effacé ton projet par erreur ?

----------


## DvykKiep

Oui, réinstallation de PC et grosse erreur sur un disque dur et pas de copie de sauvegarde... C'est vraiment con, parcque j'avais passé des jours de plus dessus et la physique du bras rendait vraiment un truc excellent qui renforçait vachement le sentiment de toucher, plus qu'une lumière dans une main.

Enfin du coup je retourne sur mon projet principal : http://gamejolt.com/games/beyond-perception/28833

Mais c'est dommage, j'avais un super scénario pour en faire un vrai jeu, pas très long, mais plus sérieux et aboutit que Lorie.
Mais en même temps s’éparpiller sur trop de projets, c'est la galère et Beyond Perception à pas mal d'avis positif pour que ça soit un meilleur projet.

Mais c'est vraiment stupide, que j'en ai fait aucune copie......
C'est la loose.

----------


## Taro

C'est l'occasion de placer mon adage : _"N'attendez pas de perdre vos données pour les sauvegarder"_.

Un jour j'ai perdu un peu de boulot, à peu près comme ça, depuis je suis plus vigilant.
Je combine plusieurs techniques simples et peu voire pas onéreuses qui font que j'approche 100% de sûreté, en fait à part l'explosion de la planète je ne vois pas de faille :
Utilisation de SVN pour combiner le Repository et tous les PCs avec leur Working CopyZip régulier et horodaté des sources des projets, avec éventuellement les datas, les libs, les binaires... ça fait une copie à côtéEnvoi sur disque dur externe d'un ou plusieurs Zips précédemment créé(s)
(souvent, en fin de journée, parfois demi-journée, voire plus souvent encore si je fais un truc important ou me sors d'un problème chiant)Envoi régulier sur un hébergeur (pas sorti de derrière les faggots, ex : Mediafire, Dropobox...) du dernier zip en date
(et éventuellement des autres zips en laissant tourner la nuit si l'upload est lent sur la connexion en question)Eventuellement, transfer des zips depuis le disque dur externe sur d'autres PCs qui n'ont pas de Working Copy mais qui comptent encore comme un disque supplémentaire

Depuis, j'ai plus jamais eu d'emmerdes.

----------


## WaT

http://github.com

ou pour les fauchés :

https://bitbucket.org

----------


## schouffy

Ou au grand minimum fous tes dossiers de proj dans Dropbox, ça change rien à ta journée et c'est backupé en cas de perte de disque.

----------


## pokix

Quand un youtubeur teste mon jeu  ::):

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Un jour, j'en suis sûr y'aura des testeurs de chaine youtube de test de jeux vidéo.

----------


## Taro

On s'engage dans une boucle infinie, là, non ? Testception ?

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Une pub pour BX Tuning 2 :

http://www.huffingtonpost.fr/2015/09...or=AL-32280680

 ::o:

----------


## Grhyll

Loul, mets un lien vers ton jeu en commentaire de l'article !

----------


## BourrinDesBois

J'ai adoré l'article quand il dit que c'est vraiment très ressemblant, c'est sur on reconnait vraiment pas la BX en dessous!

----------


## pokix

Mais qu'est ce qu'on attend pour sortir nos jeux aussi ?

http://store.steampowered.com/app/359050/

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

> Mais qu'est ce qu'on attend pour sortir nos jeux aussi ?
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/359050/


100€ pour payer l'entrée de Greenlight? Et après faut avoir plein de votes quand même pour avoir le droit de le vendre  ::P:

----------


## Taro

Si vous voulez, j'ai payé l'entrée de Greenlight pour mon compte Steam. On peut s'arranger !  :Cigare:

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ca marche comment Greenlight d'ailleurs? C'est 100€ pour chaque jeu ou bien tu paies une fois pour ton compte Steam et tu mets ce que tu veux après?

----------


## Taro

Dans mon cas, quand j'ai payé, c'était 90€ et c'était pour permettre à mon compte de déposer autant de jeux que je le souhaite, toujours avec la soumission aux votes bien sûr.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Ah c'est pas mal ça. Je pensais qu'il fallait repayer pour chaque jeu.

----------


## Taro

J'espère que non, parce que ça m'a pas été présenté comme ça  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Payer pour vendre, tout un concept!

----------


## Seb666astien

Découverte des jeux du horrible challenge sur youtube.

http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8dvPZU_gFwsFI-m0KxV6IA

La notoriété  :Cigare:

----------


## Grhyll

Oh fun  ::):  J'ai regardé celle de ma participation du coup c'est rigolo ^^ Par contre il a pas compris le concept de trajectoire en cloche dans un jeu avec de la gravité :D

----------


## Seb666astien

Du coup j'ai testé le jeu, super pole dance fighter, et comme le dit la vidéo, c'est bien marrant.
Dans l'esprit canard pc.

----------


## ShinSH

Juste au cas ou les amis createurs, vous avez eu combien de vues sur vos differents jeux? J'en suis a 318 avec Sokobite.

----------


## Grhyll

Quasiment pareil sur SPDFS2015 : 388 vues, 128 dl !

----------


## Louck

393 vues pour ma part.

----------


## Uubu

Pour HeadBall : 660 Views 262 Downloads  :Cigare:

----------


## Louck

> Pour HeadBall : 660 Views 262 Downloads


 ::O:  tu vas devenir trop populaire, attention à toi!  ::P:

----------


## Grhyll

> Pour HeadBall : 660 Views 262 Downloads


LE FOU  ::O: 

Si j'étais du genre à pas avoir confiance en moi, je commencerais presque à remettre en question mon style graphique '_'

----------


## schouffy

383/93 pour gunslinger.

----------


## ShinSH

Pas mal Uubu.  ::): 

Le type vient de commencer sa chaine, limite je me taterais bien a lancer une chaine a la con pour ce genre de trucs, vu que j'ai teste tous les jeux deja.  ::P:

----------


## Louck

Si ca t'amuses pourquoi pas  ::): . L'essentiel est de se faire plaisir.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

111 view pour 55 downloads pour *Koshmar* (dont 1 téléchargement le 11 octobre, ce n'est donc pas fini!).

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Eheh 1138 vues et 291 téléchargements!

----------


## Taro

Je ne sais pas où vous voyez les détails pour les vues, mais je vois que Frost Space a seulement 28 téléchargements.  ::cry:: 
Je pensais que, étant jouable en multi (en LAN ou via un truc genre Hamachi), ça aurait eu plus de succès...

----------


## ShinSH

BourrinDesBois champion!
taronyu: Ta page itch.io a une partie analytics, avec le nombre de vues et de DLs.
Ne compte absolument pas a du jeu en LAN pour avoir un resultat... C'est probablement la derniere option de multi utilisee sur PC, malgree la prouesse technique. Devant tu as le multi local sur un seul ecran, l'ecran splitte, puis la connexion sur le net. Hamachi et la LAN ne sont juste pas pratiques, surtout pour la pratique d'un petit jeu.

----------


## Taro

Ah ok merci.
Oui, je suppose que tu as raison. Boah, de toute façon à la base on avait décidé de faire ce jeu "pour nous", mais ça aurait été motivant d'avoir un poil de "succès"  ::P:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Ca et aussi que je pense que nos jeux ont surtout été chargé pour jeter un coup d'oeuil 5 minutes à l'arrach'. Du coup on lance une partie solo vite fait on rigolo et on supprime. Trouver un pote pour tester un jeu caca en Lan ça devient déjà plus compliqué. Et puis c'est vrai que c'est passsé de mode la lan.

----------


## ShinSH

Ouaip!

Ne jamais compter sur Francis. (La LAN)

Si vous me cherchez je suis loin.

----------


## Grhyll

Tu vois la douleur dans ses yeux ? Elle s'y trouve chaque fois que quelqu'un fait une blague comme ça.

----------


## ShinSH

Ca sera encore plus rigolo quand il sera le sujet d'une Gamejam. Make something Lalanne.

----------


## Louck

Refermes donc cette boite de pandore, pauvre fou.

----------


## Grhyll

Là ça y est, je pensais pas prendre le temps de participer à Make something Ducky, mais avec "Make something Lalanne" comme thème, je ne pourrai pas dire non !

----------


## ShinSH

Alors limite les mecs si vous avez un probleme sur les sujets:

Make Something Lalanne, vous devez faire un jeu qui implique les chanteurs populaires classiques francais. Francis Lalanne, Jean Michel Jarre, Gilbert Montagne, Renaud...

Limite vous choisissez un chanteur comme theme (un par personne), vous en faites un jeu (surtout avec un jeu de mots pourri ou une blague vaseuse, genre Gilbert Montagné passion escalade), et a la fin on termine avec une pelletee de jeux bien francais.

----------


## Nattefrost

+1. Ca me donne même déjà une idée à la con  ::):

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Pour le make something horrible j'ai joué tout seul et j'ai gagné :

http://menkar.fr/hephepfever

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Je suis tout chaud j'attends le theme moi.

----------


## Grhyll

'_'

Une oeuvre de maître '_'

J'ai été particulièrement chamboulé par le final '_'

----------


## Hyperpenguin

Ça me fait plaisir que tu sois allé jusqu'au bout de l'expérience ! Je prépare un autre mode de jeu plus arcade, avec moins de narration mais du scoring.

----------


## SeanRon

genious   ::o:

----------


## BourrinDesBois

Le jeu d'acteur est vraiment surprenant je m'attendais vraiment pas au cliffhanger à la fin.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

J'ai tenté 3 fois mais je n'ai pas dépassé le 3ème niveau... Zut, j'ai pas la fin!  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

Ah au fait ! Aux gagnants, j'ai profité de contacter la boutique Canard PC à propos d'une sombre histoire de numéro perdu dans les dimensions pour glisser un mot sur les lots du concours, et j'ai bien reçu le mien  ::):  Je ne sais pas s'ils en ont profité pour en faire bénéficier mes deux compères, mais si ce n'est pas le cas et qu'ils me lisent, n'hésitez pas à leur envoyer un petit mail, ce fut un échange très chaleureux.

----------

